# Cd3, need some buddies please:) xx



## Desperado167

Hi all my lovely ladies badly need some buddies to get me thru this madness,anyone wanna join me ?please :) :) xxxxx


----------



## luvmydoggies

Desperado167 said:


> Hi all my lovely ladies badly need some buddies to get me thru this madness,anyone wanna join me ?please :) :) xxxxx

I'm on CD5, so just a couple of days ahead but would love a buddy too! Would that be okay?:flower:


----------



## Desperado167

Hi luvmydoggies,that wud be awesome,thank u so much,:hugs:Xxxxxxxx we can share each others ups and downs.:hugs:Xxxxxxxxx


----------



## luvmydoggies

Yippee!!! I have a cycle buddy!!!!:happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

Whoop,whoop,it's always easier wen u have someone to join the ride,:hugs:I am using the cbfm and also the ovulation predictor sticks ,just started on pregnacare today and dh started well man,also started royal jelly.:hugs:


----------



## eccmissjo

CD4 here and would love to wait it out with you :)


----------



## luvmydoggies

Desperado167 said:


> Whoop,whoop,it's always easier wen u have someone to join the ride,:hugs:I am using the cbfm and also the ovulation predictor sticks ,just started on pregnacare today and dh started well man,also started royal jelly.:hugs:

It is so much easier when you have someone going through the same thing.:hugs: sounds like you have the same things, I do.
I also have the cbfm, cheapie ovulation sticks, taking my temp.
I also take prenatals, royal jelly.
Dh is on a lot of vits and supplements as well as fertilaid for men.
Fingers crossed, that this is our month.
Sending you lots of :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## unnamed

5dpo for me can I join too?


----------



## Desperado167

Hi eccmissjo and unnamed,off course u can join us,welcome to the madness.lol.we can all support each other thru our journey,:) xxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Thanks luvmydoggies,same to you :dust::dust::hug:


----------



## luvmydoggies

How are you ladies doing today?
Desperado, unnamed,eccmissjo,:hi:

I'm on CD6.....just waiting:headspin:
I thought my cbfm was going to ask for a stick today, so I was all ready, poas came back to machine and it didn't ask for one.:wacko: So basically, I wasted a stick. It was such an expensive machine and so far has not been so easy to use, at least for me anyway.

:hug: :hug:


----------



## Desperado167

Hi luvmydoggies,am on cd4 ,usually don't ovulate till day 18 ,so have a while to go yet.I also have a cbfm ,didn't ask me for my first test last month till day 16,so was also using ovulation test sticks ,got my smiley face on those on day 17 and then got my peak on the cbfm on day 18 and day 19 ,so am gonna bd on all my high days and my peak days and the day after too this month,:hugs::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Macwooly

Well I'm no where near you ladies as currently on CD31 and waiting on the AF :witch:

But I am here to support Desperado and you other lovely ladies on your journey this cycle to your BFPs :dust:

Keeping all crossed for you :dust:


----------



## Desperado167

Thank u my lovely ,really appreciate it ,need all the support I can get,:hugs::hugs,xxxxxx


----------



## mrsdh

Hi lovely ladies :) I'm cd3 today. Wishing everyone luck this cycle. We need to see more bfps!! Something to cheer us on :) xxx


----------



## Desperado167

Hi mrsdh am on cd5 today:thumbup: we def need more bps,good luck :) :hugs::hugs:


----------



## RacyRaspberry

Im in, im on CD2...

Im a bit new to this forum... so will try to keep up :blush:


----------



## Macwooly

Hello all :hi: Well popping on to send loads of PMA and :dust: for you all this cycle. 

At present I am sat on my sofa cuddling a hot water bottle with the worst cramps I've ever had but still no sign of bleeding (sorry if TMI) so hopefully AF will start later today or over night which will make tomorrow CD1 - then I have a new cycle for a new attempt at my little bundle :)


----------



## luvmydoggies

Hello Lovely ladies!!!

Hi Mrsdh & RacyRaspberry!

Yes, more bfp's this month would be really great!

Macwooly, I had horrible bad cramps (but I have always had them). I get them in my lower back. It is the worst pain ever. :blush: TMI: the flow was super heavy and painful also last month. It was like a crime scene. :blush:

Lot's of :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

Please, let this be our month!!!!!!


----------



## Indigo77

I'm out this cycle because DH will be abroad over BD time, but would love to keep you company anyway...:hugs:


----------



## luvmydoggies

Indigo77 said:


> I'm out this cycle because DH will be abroad over BD time, but would love to keep you company anyway...:hugs:

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Sorry to hear you're out this month Indigo :hugs:

Luvmydoggies - :hugs: as it seems we suffer similar AFs :hugs:

:dust: to all :dust:


----------



## Desperado167

Hi indigo,am so glad u have joined us,we will have some fun and hopefully cheer u up, am so sorry u are out this month,:hugs:,Macwooly hope u are ok Hun,u have a had a rough ride this month ,:hugs::hugs:Xxxxx


----------



## Indigo77

Thanks D! Not certain, now, if I am in fact out. Everything is wonky! We shall wait and see...


----------



## Macwooly

Desperado167 said:


> Macwooly hope u are ok Hun,u have a had a rough ride this month ,:hugs::hugs:Xxxxx

Thanks for the :hugs: Well still no AF so tomorrow morning I'm POAS again and if still a negative then I'm starting EPO and hoping it triggers uterine contractions and gets AF started. I'm not the most patient person in the world and I'm just wanting to start cycle 2 of TTC #1

How is everyone today? Loads of :dust: to you all :dust:


----------



## Indigo77

Ladies....go check out Kosh's silly question thread! :wohoo:


----------



## Desperado167

So u are still in indigo?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Desperado167 said:


> So u are still in indigo?:hugs::hugs:

Oh, I am not sure...to my surprise, I felt a bit wet so i ckecked and yep, some cm down there...and then POAS and got a line...But it is waaaaay too early for me. I don 't know what is going on! I am going to POAS again tonight. It's soooooooo early for me..


----------



## Desperado167

Fixed for you indigo,:thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## SeaShells

Hi...Can i join you all...
I am on Day 4 of my 1st cycle of using CBFM..
:dust::dust::dust:
xx


----------



## Desperado167

Hi seashells,of course u can,am on cd6 today this is my third month of using the cbfm,good luck :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## SeaShells

Desperado167 said:


> Hi seashells,of course u can,am on cd6 today this is my third month of using the cbfm,good luck :dust::dust::dust:

Thank you :flower: Lets hope this is our month!!! I know its silly but i cant help wondering if i ll be one of the lucky ones who gets bfp on 1st cycle with cbfm,seems to be quite a few who its happened to.
:dust:


----------



## Desperado167

Well u never know ,we have quite a few at the minute,:thumbup:Hopefully this is both our lucky months :hugs::hugs:Xxxx


----------



## SeaShells

Desperado167 said:


> Well u never know ,we have quite a few at the minute,:thumbup:Hopefully this is both our lucky months :hugs::hugs:Xxxx

I could have beginers luck and you WILL be 3rd time lucky :happydance:

:hugs::dust:


----------



## RacyRaspberry

So as I'm new, how do we do thus buddies thing?


----------



## Desperado167

Hi racy raspberry,u just tell us wot day of your cycle your on and any other info u want then when u get the chance u can log in anytime and let us know how it's all going,welcome :hugs:


----------



## RacyRaspberry

Oh ok, thanks Desperado...

Well this is the 3rd month of trying, last month looked really good, even had a nice strong dip that looked like implantation on 10 DPO, but to no avail, AF still appeared on time :(

At the moment i do daily temps, and am taking 400mg folic acid, but am wondering if there are any other vitamins I should be taking?

Any advice really welcomed, also im happy to show charts :)

Racy


----------



## Desperado167

Hi racy ,well I started taking pregnacare vitamins and my hubby started well man vitamins,I also just started royal jelly as I heard they helped the quality of your eggs,u will get lots of info here,the ladies are great:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Hello racy :hi:

You'll get loads of excellent advice here and the ladies are all so wonderful & supportive.

Good luck on your journey to your BFP :dust:


----------



## Desperado167

Hi ladies, ,how's everybody doing?:hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

just wanted to say good luck everyone....I know when you have your period it seems ages to wait, but honestly this cycle flew by for me...I think because I havent obsessed as much as normal and apart from temping I have tried to forget about TTCing. so before you know it you will be BDing and then peeing on sticks, and hopefully getting your BFPs. Keep positive, theres not that many of us in this section and look how many BFPs recently :happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

Thanks Sarah,that's lovely and exactly wot we all need,:hugs:Cant wait till next week till the madness begins all over again,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## luvmydoggies

sarahincanada said:


> just wanted to say good luck everyone....I know when you have your period it seems ages to wait, but honestly this cycle flew by for me...I think because I havent obsessed as much as normal and apart from temping I have tried to forget about TTCing. so before you know it you will be BDing and then peeing on sticks, and hopefully getting your BFPs. Keep positive, theres not that many of us in this section and look how many BFPs recently :happydance:

Thanks Sarahincanada! I really need to hear this right now! :hugs::hugs: This morning my cbfm finally, asked for a stick..."low fertility "at the mo. but it's a start. Wishing all of us bfp's.:baby:


----------



## Desperado167

Yeah luvmydoggies,u have started poas,u are at the start of your journey,wishing u lots of :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## dachsundmom

Hi Girls-

Got room for one more? I'm on CD1, tried Clomid last month, not sure if I'm going back on it or not.


----------



## luvmydoggies

Desperado167 said:


> Yeah luvmydoggies,u have started poas,u are at the start of your journey,wishing u lots of :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

Thank you!!! Desperado! :hugs::hugs:
Wishing you lots of babydust too:hugs:!!!!!!
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Hi Girls-
> 
> Got room for one more? I'm on CD1, tried Clomid last month, not sure if I'm going back on it or not.

Hi Hun of course u can join us,sorry the clomid didn't work,wishing u loads of luck :dust::dust:


----------



## dachsundmom

Thank you Desperado; the Clomid did what it was supposed to do, I got my LH surge right on time, we just didn't catch the egg. The drug dries out the CM and I think that might have been our problem, but I don't know for sure. It's one of those things, each new thing we try leads to new side effects. It's so confusing and frustrating!


----------



## Macwooly

Morning ladies :hi:

Just popping in send you all loads of baby :dust: and hoping that you all have successful cycles and get your BFPs :dust:


----------



## RacyRaspberry

Thank you everyone for the warm welcome...

Today a trip to the visit CD5 with light AF but bad cramp in left groin, got a docs appointment later... :(


----------



## Desperado167

Hi Dachsundmom,:hugs:Know exactly wot u mean,I started vit b6 and had lots of positive symptoms and then was a few days late and was convinced I was preg,hopefully u will get your bfp soon Hi Racyraspberry ,hope u r ok Hun,let us know how the docs apt goes:hugs:


----------



## Ruth2307

Hi Everyone

Just popped by to say hello. I promised I would still be here rooting for all of you. :flower: Just because I was lucky enough to get the timing right last month certainly doesn't mean that I have forgotten the countdown to ovulation, the dreaded TWW and all the other emotions that churn around you during this emotional time - and I never will. Will be following this thread closely and sending you lots of PMA

:hugs:xxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Awk thanks Ruth,wot a lovely lady u are:hugs:Am on cd7 today ,still no news on my blood test but will let u know wen I know:hugs:,don't think I will be ovulating till next weekend so am just trying to keep busy,got my dh some macaroot and got myself some sexy underwear today to tempt him on his off days :happydance:


----------



## Ruth2307

Desperado167 said:


> Awk thanks Ruth,wot a lovely lady u are:hugs:Am on cd7 today ,still no news on my blood test but will let u know wen I know:hugs:,don't think I will be ovulating till next weekend so am just trying to keep busy,got my dh some macaroot and got myself some sexy underwear today to tempt him on his off days :happydance:

You go girl!! DH won't know what's hit him by the sounds of things!! :haha:


----------



## Indigo77

It's just soooo sweet that the BFP ladies have not abandoned us! :hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Ruth, you are a sweetie pie!


----------



## Indigo77

Desperado...I hope the sexy panties inspire your OH.


----------



## luvmydoggies

Ruth2307 said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> Just popped by to say hello. I promised I would still be here rooting for all of you. :flower: Just because I was lucky enough to get the timing right last month certainly doesn't mean that I have forgotten the countdown to ovulation, the dreaded TWW and all the other emotions that churn around you during this emotional time - and I never will. Will be following this thread closely and sending you lots of PMA
> 
> :hugs:xxxx

Hi Ruth!!!
How are you doing? How are you feeling?? Any new symptoms? I have been thinking about you! I will write you a proper message later!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> Desperado...I hope the sexy panties inspire your OH.

Lol,they do indeedy:hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

LOL.....I think my hubby would laugh if I tried that...we've been together so long...


----------



## Desperado167

I keep them till the last few days of bding ,wen I really need to use my charms:blush::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Ruth2307

Desperado167 said:


> I keep them till the last few days of bding ,wen I really need to use my charms:blush::hugs::hugs:

:haha: :haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Am hoping this macaroot will work wonders thou,still have to find a way of disguising the taste,tried to mix it with dh's soup and he spat the first spoonful out .me thinks me added too much chilli wen I was trying to disguise the taste,anyone any suggestions??xxxx:hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Desperado glad you have a game plan this month - macaroot and undies :D

Sorry not sure how to disguise the taste of the maca :shrug:


----------



## Macwooly

I found a recipe on another site which someone uses to take their maca and they say they can't taste it.

It's a smoothie and consists of 1 apple; 500g frozen fruit; 250g fresh berries; half pint of milk/yoghurt or ice cream and their dose of maca.

Might work if you DH likes smoothies and as long as you keep it away from your children :shrug:


----------



## Desperado167

Ha ha macwooly,sounds like a plan:haha:,just read on the Internet there and most people add it to smoothies and milkshakes or water ,but dh wudnt drink any of those but he has said he will def start taking it,:happydance:,:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Macwooly said:


> I found a recipe on another site which someone uses to take their maca and they say they can't taste it.
> 
> It's a smoothie and consists of 1 apple; 500g frozen fruit; 250g fresh berries; half pint of milk/yoghurt or ice cream and their dose of maca.
> 
> Might work if you DH likes smoothies and as long as you keep it away from your children :shrug:

Oops just read this,awk thanks macwooly for spending the time for me,:hugs:He says I just have to go get him the capsules :hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Well Desperado, I kinda felt the same thing and started POAS at every opportunity I got; frankly I probably would've peed on my shoe if I heard it can help. It is so hard not to symptom spot, or rather symptom stalk, LOL. I need to remind myself constantly that every woman is different and sometimes a headache really is just a headache.


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Well Desperado, I kinda felt the same thing and started POAS at every opportunity I got; frankly I probably would've peed on my shoe if I heard it can help. It is so hard not to symptom spot, or rather symptom stalk, LOL. I need to remind myself constantly that every woman is different and sometimes a headache really is just a headache.

I agree but wen u want something so badly it's hard not to,:hugs:Hoping u get your bfp soon:hugs::hugs::flower:


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado, I hope the same for you! Where are you in this cycle?


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Desperado, I hope the same for you! Where are you in this cycle?

Am on day7 ,usually ovulate about day 18,wot about you?:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Desperado, I hope the same for you! Where are you in this cycle?
> 
> Am on day7 ,usually ovulate about day 18,wot about you?:hugs:Click to expand...

Bear with me as I am trying to figure out how to maneuver around this site! LOL. Here's the skinny: CD2, usually ovulate around day 13ish, 27 day LP. I used the Clomid to try to extend the LP, but the side effects just made everything worse.


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Desperado, I hope the same for you! Where are you in this cycle?
> 
> Am on day7 ,usually ovulate about day 18,wot about you?:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Bear with me as I am trying to figure out how to maneuver around this site! LOL. Here's the skinny: CD2, usually ovulate around day 13ish, 27 day LP. I used the Clomid to try to extend the LP, but the side effects just made everything worse.Click to expand...

We shud be ovulating around the same time then,:thumbup:How cool is that,don't worry u will be able to get the hang of the forum,the ladies here are fab and so helpful,:hugs:


----------



## luvmydoggies

Hello Lovely Ladies!

I wanted to share something:blush:....I went to the $1 store and bought 7 preg. tests. Thats right...7... It's crazy:wacko:, I know but I can't tell anyone else. Feel so much better now. Will be on CD10 tomorrow!


----------



## Desperado167

luvmydoggies said:


> Hello Lovely Ladies!
> 
> I wanted to share something:blush:....I went to the $1 store and bought 7 preg. tests. Thats right...7... It's crazy:wacko:, I know but I can't tell anyone else. Feel so much better now. Will be on CD10 tomorrow!

Well you are well prepared then :hugs:,think I bought about ten last month and started testing way too early,:nope:,day ten is fab,wen do u usually ovulate?sending u lots of luck,hugs and baby dust,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## SeaShells

Good Morning Ladies...
How is everyone today??
I am CD6 and 1st time POAS for CBFM...woo hoo lol...

:dust:
xx


----------



## RacyRaspberry

Doc said all was ok, maybe a little clot squeezing its way out. Feel fine today and on CD5 now, looking forward to next week.
Purchased some False Unicorn Root Tincture :)


----------



## Macwooly

RacyRaspberry said:


> Doc said all was ok, maybe a little clot squeezing its way out. Feel fine today and on CD5 now, looking forward to next week.
> Purchased some False Unicorn Root Tincture :)

Glad you got an ok from the docs :thumbup:

What's False Unicorn root?


----------



## Desperado167

SeaShells said:


> Good Morning Ladies...
> How is everyone today??
> I am CD6 and 1st time POAS for CBFM...woo hoo lol...
> 
> :dust:
> xx

Yipee,it's so exciting,good luck Hun,:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

RacyRaspberry said:


> Doc said all was ok, maybe a little clot squeezing its way out. Feel fine today and on CD5 now, looking forward to next week.
> Purchased some False Unicorn Root Tincture :)

Hi hun,am glad u are feeling better,have heard of false unicorn root improving fertility,good luck with that ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## RacyRaspberry

False unicorn root helps improve blood flow to girly bits, there is a thread about it :)


----------



## SeaShells

Desperado167 said:


> SeaShells said:
> 
> 
> Good Morning Ladies...
> How is everyone today??
> I am CD6 and 1st time POAS for CBFM...woo hoo lol...
> 
> :dust:
> xx
> 
> Yipee,it's so exciting,good luck Hun,:hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you Desperado....:flower:
When i get my highs do i start :sex:?? How often?? I have heard that ladies have got BFP just on highs,is this right??
Soz for all Qs.....
xx


----------



## Desperado167

Hi seashells,everyone is different,some get a bfp after a few tries others don't,this month I am going to try on all my high days plus my peak days and the next two days after that ,hope this helps ,:hugs:


----------



## SeaShells

Desperado167 said:


> Hi seashells,everyone is different,some get a bfp after a few tries others don't,this month I am going to try on all my high days plus my peak days and the next two days after that ,hope this helps ,:hugs:

Yes that does help,thank you...I hope this isnt a silly Q:blush: but does everyone have diff amount of high days??? 
xx


----------



## Macwooly

SeaShells I don't think they are silly questions :hugs:

I'm going to be using a CBFM for the first time when my AF finally arrives and these are questions I wondered about too :)

I think I will be like Desperado and BD on my high and peak days and 2 days after as well :)


----------



## Desperado167

SeaShells said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Hi seashells,everyone is different,some get a bfp after a few tries others don't,this month I am going to try on all my high days plus my peak days and the next two days after that ,hope this helps ,:hugs:
> 
> Yes that does help,thank you...I hope this isnt a silly Q:blush: but does everyone have diff amount of high days???
> xxClick to expand...

Yes everyone is different,last month I had two high days then two peaks and then one high,the month before that was different,good luck,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## SeaShells

Desperado167 said:


> SeaShells said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Hi seashells,everyone is different,some get a bfp after a few tries others don't,this month I am going to try on all my high days plus my peak days and the next two days after that ,hope this helps ,:hugs:
> 
> Yes that does help,thank you...I hope this isnt a silly Q:blush: but does everyone have diff amount of high days???
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> Yes everyone is different,last month I had two high days then two peaks and then one high,the month before that was different,good luck,:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you so much for your help,its so nice knowing i can ask all these Qs i have and get answers and support. I hope i can do the same when i am more experienced with all this....
Thank you again :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Glad to be of help seashells,:hugs:Good luck Hun,:hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

How is everyone today? 
Told DH not 'slap the salami' because we will be BDing on Saturday morning, right before he leaves for China....probably a futile attempt, but you never know.....I want a nice, fresh batch of :spermy: that will hopefully live long enough for me to O.


----------



## Desperado167

Just exactly wot I wud do ,in fact I wud be asking him to fill a few bags for me as well:haha:,so I had a big big supply ,am on cd8 today and feeling ok,this forum and your posts give me such a lift.dh had the macaroot this morning with pineapple juice ,down in one ,no problem,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## kosh

Desperado167 said:


> SeaShells said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Hi seashells,everyone is different,some get a bfp after a few tries others don't,this month I am going to try on all my high days plus my peak days and the next two days after that ,hope this helps ,:hugs:
> 
> Yes that does help,thank you...I hope this isnt a silly Q:blush: but does everyone have diff amount of high days???
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> Yes everyone is different,last month I had two high days then two peaks and then one high,the month before that was different,good luck,:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

:hi: desperado, macwooly, indigo

i think what changes is the number of highs before the peak. i read that once the monitor gives you a peak, it will always give you another one the following day, and then a high.


----------



## Desperado167

Hi kosh,thanks for that,how are u keeping Hun?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Desperado167 said:


> Just exactly wot I wud do ,in fact I wud be asking him to fill a few bags for me as well:haha:

:haha: Well, i am embarrassed to say that we actually looked into that...and it seems semen storage is more complicated than we imagined....DH actually suggested that he make a deposit in a soft cup and stick in the fridge until it was time...


----------



## kosh

Desperado167 said:


> Hi kosh,thanks for that,how are u keeping Hun?:hugs::hugs:

to be honest, i'm a bag of nerves, i still have no symptoms :nope:
i really want to get back to the uk so i can get an appointment for a scan!

GL to all :hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

:wave: Hi, Kosh. Are you feeling pregnant today? :hug:


----------



## kosh

Indigo77 said:


> :wave: Hi, Kosh. Are you feeling pregnant today? :hug:

:hi: hi indigo

unfortunately, not at all....


----------



## Ruth2307

kosh said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> :wave: Hi, Kosh. Are you feeling pregnant today? :hug:
> 
> :hi: hi indigo
> 
> unfortunately, not at all....Click to expand...

If it makes you feel any better, neither do I! :flower:


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Just exactly wot I wud do ,in fact I wud be asking him to fill a few bags for me as well:haha:
> 
> :haha: Well, i am embarrassed to say that we actually looked into that...and it seems semen storage is more complicated than we imagined....DH actually suggested that he make a deposit in a soft cup and stick in the fridge until it was time...Click to expand...

Don't be embarrassed,I looked into it as well wen my dh went away,the lengths we women go to,awk bless:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

I was actually touched that he thought of that....he is such a good sport, but doesn't chat about it much...


----------



## kosh

Ruth2307 said:


> kosh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> :wave: Hi, Kosh. Are you feeling pregnant today? :hug:
> 
> :hi: hi indigo
> 
> unfortunately, not at all....Click to expand...
> 
> If it makes you feel any better, neither do I! :flower:Click to expand...

aww ruth!:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Hi kosh and Ruth,I honestly was the same with my son,I didn't feel pregnant for a few months ,but with the girls I had awful sickness starting at six weeks ,:hugs::hugs:Hopefully wen u both get your scans u will feel much better,xxxxx


----------



## kosh

Indigo77 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Just exactly wot I wud do ,in fact I wud be asking him to fill a few bags for me as well:haha:
> 
> :haha: Well, i am embarrassed to say that we actually looked into that...and it seems semen storage is more complicated than we imagined....DH actually suggested that he make a deposit in a soft cup and stick in the fridge until it was time...Click to expand...

i read about a girl in the 'young' TTC section that would ask her OH for a sample every time he would go away around her Ov time. Can't remember how they kept it though


----------



## Indigo77

I am actually quite curious about the 'Men Only' section...What do you imagine they are chatting about in there...?
"Well, George, mine is now 12.43" long...the Horny Goats Weed actually worked!"


----------



## kosh

Desperado167 said:


> Hi kosh and Ruth,I honestly was the same with my sons ,I didn't feel pregnant for a few months ,but with the girls I had awful sickness starting at six weeks ,:hugs::hugs:Hopefully wen u both get your scans u will feel much better,xxxxx

thanks desperado :hugs:
im only 5w - i want time to go faster!


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> I was actually touched that he thought of that....he is such a good sport, but doesn't chat about it much...

Awk bless him ,:hugs:My dh was the same a while back ,he's actually a bit old fashioned at times,and doesn't talk about certain things,if he knew wot went on here he wud get the Internet connection taken out,:haha::haha:


----------



## kosh

Indigo77 said:


> I am actually quite curious about the 'Men Only' section...What do you imagine they are chatting about in there...?
> "Well, George, mine is now 12.43" long...the Horny Goats Weed actually worked!

:haha: i only found out about the 'men only' section yesterday! i am very curious too! 
could register again as a male to sneak in! :winkwink:


----------



## Desperado167

kosh said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Hi kosh and Ruth,I honestly was the same with my sons ,I didn't feel pregnant for a few months ,but with the girls I had awful sickness starting at six weeks ,:hugs::hugs:Hopefully wen u both get your scans u will feel much better,xxxxx
> 
> thanks desperado :hugs:
> im only 5w - i want time to go faster!Click to expand...

Once u have settled into pregnant life u will feel much happier Hun,and enjoy it ,it's a gift from god,:hugs:


----------



## kosh

Desperado167 said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> I was actually touched that he thought of that....he is such a good sport, but doesn't chat about it much...
> 
> Awk bless him ,:hugs:My dh was the same a while back ,he's actually a bit old fashioned at times,and doesn't talk about certain things,if he knew wot went on here he wud get the Internet connection taken out,:haha::haha:Click to expand...

absolutely :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

kosh said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> I am actually quite curious about the 'Men Only' section...What do you imagine they are chatting about in there...?
> "Well, George, mine is now 12.43" long...the Horny Goats Weed actually worked!
> 
> :haha: i only found out about the 'men only' section yesterday! i am very curious too!
> could register again as a male to sneak in! :winkwink:Click to expand...

Lol....:haha::haha:


----------



## Indigo77

kosh said:


> i read about a girl in the 'young' TTC section that would ask her OH for a sample every time he would go away around her Ov time. Can't remember how they kept it though

She probably bought a kit...

_There are collection and storage kits that allow you to initially collect and freeze your sperm specimen at home, but are not intended for storage in your kitchen freezer. The necessary temperature for maintaining sperm viability is far colder than a home freezer maintains. Specialized kits sold by only a few andrology clinics are designed to let you manage the collection process in the comfort of your own home. They can be purchased and shipped to you for about $350. These kits maintain the necessary frigid temperature for up to about a week. The kits include the necessary sterile implements for collection._

He travels quite often....if in another 3 cycles I am not knocked up, I may buy a kit.


----------



## Ruth2307

Indigo77 said:


> kosh said:
> 
> 
> i read about a girl in the 'young' TTC section that would ask her OH for a sample every time he would go away around her Ov time. Can't remember how they kept it though
> 
> She probably bought a kit...
> 
> There are collection and storage kits that allow you to initially collect and freeze your sperm specimen at home, but are not intended for storage in your kitchen freezer. The necessary temperature for maintaining sperm viability is far colder than a home freezer maintains. Specialized kits sold by only a few andrology clinics are designed to let you manage the collection process in the comfort of your own home. They can be purchased and shipped to you for about $350. These kits maintain the necessary frigid temperature for up to about a week. The kits include the necessary sterile implements for collection.
> 
> He travels quite often....if in another 3 cycles I am not knocked up, I may buy a kit.Click to expand...

You've looked into everything! :haha: You remind me so much of me, that's exactly the type of thing I would do!


----------



## Desperado167

Wow indigo,that's really interesting,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Ruth2307

kosh said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Hi kosh and Ruth,I honestly was the same with my sons ,I didn't feel pregnant for a few months ,but with the girls I had awful sickness starting at six weeks ,:hugs::hugs:Hopefully wen u both get your scans u will feel much better,xxxxx
> 
> thanks desperado :hugs:
> im only 5w - i want time to go faster!Click to expand...


We must have the same EDD; I am 5+1 today.


----------



## Desperado167

Ruth2307 said:


> kosh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Hi kosh and Ruth,I honestly was the same with my sons ,I didn't feel pregnant for a few months ,but with the girls I had awful sickness starting at six weeks ,:hugs::hugs:Hopefully wen u both get your scans u will feel much better,xxxxx
> 
> thanks desperado :hugs:
> im only 5w - i want time to go faster!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We must have the same EDD; I am 5+1 today.Click to expand...

How amazing wud that be ,u two delivering on the same day,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

kosh said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> I am actually quite curious about the 'Men Only' section...What do you imagine they are chatting about in there...?
> "Well, George, mine is now 12.43" long...the Horny Goats Weed actually worked!
> 
> :haha: i only found out about the 'men only' section yesterday! i am very curious too!
> could register again as a male to sneak in! :winkwink:Click to expand...

Do it, Kosh! And don't forget to report back to us ASAP! Use 007 for your name and avatar....Sean Connery was my favorite....:winkwink:


----------



## luvmydoggies

Desperado167 said:


> luvmydoggies said:
> 
> 
> Hello Lovely Ladies!
> 
> I wanted to share something:blush:....I went to the $1 store and bought 7 preg. tests. Thats right...7... It's crazy:wacko:, I know but I can't tell anyone else. Feel so much better now. Will be on CD10 tomorrow!
> 
> Well you are well prepared then :hugs:,think I bought about ten last month and started testing way too early,:nope:,day ten is fab,wen do u usually ovulate?sending u lots of luck,hugs and baby dust,:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

I know this will sound crazy...but I don't actually know when I ovulate.:blush:
Dh and I have just been bd all this time without _really_ knowing. We figured it would just 'happen' since all they did in school was scare the sh** out of us, 'if you don't use protection, you will get pregnant or an std' Thank god!!! about not getting an std but pregnancy has not been as simple as I was led to believe. Finally, when it didn't just 'happen' we figured there might be some issues with both of us. Went to an RE last year around this time...I was checked with a few tests and came back fine. Dh :spermy: was checked and that's when the RE basically said...you have male factor infertility and wanted us to do IVF-right away. Our insurance does not cover IVF..so we tried for another year..still not pg. Dh saw two different urologists and has had two different s/a's done. The second was very much improved, after starting to take vitamins for only two weeks. We are hoping we can still get pg. naturally. Sorry for the long story but wanted to give you all the details. This is only my 3rd month using the cbfm....and so far the first month never got a 'peak. Second month had the flu...and totally screwed up by not testing a few days..now into the third month...hopefully will get a 'peak' and I also starting temping.


----------



## Desperado167

Hi luvmydoggies sounds like u have had a hard time,:hugs:,some months I don't ovulate either but since I have started the cbfm I have ovulated the last two months,and don't worry about the long post,the more We know about each other hopefully the more we can help each other,well here's hoping u get your peak reading soon,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## kosh

Ruth2307 said:


> kosh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Hi kosh and Ruth,I honestly was the same with my sons ,I didn't feel pregnant for a few months ,but with the girls I had awful sickness starting at six weeks ,:hugs::hugs:Hopefully wen u both get your scans u will feel much better,xxxxx
> 
> thanks desperado :hugs:
> im only 5w - i want time to go faster!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We must have the same EDD; I am 5+1 today.Click to expand...

i think that´s what I am too!
haven´t calculated the EDD yet - please do not tell me! :haha:


----------



## kosh

Indigo77 said:


> kosh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> I am actually quite curious about the 'Men Only' section...What do you imagine they are chatting about in there...?
> "Well, George, mine is now 12.43" long...the Horny Goats Weed actually worked!
> 
> :haha: i only found out about the 'men only' section yesterday! i am very curious too!
> could register again as a male to sneak in! :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Do it, Kosh! And don't forget to report back to us ASAP! Use 007 for your name and avatar....Sean Connery was my favorite....:winkwink:Click to expand...

:haha: 
will do when i get home! :thumbup:


----------



## kosh

luvmydoggies said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> luvmydoggies said:
> 
> 
> Hello Lovely Ladies!
> 
> I wanted to share something:blush:....I went to the $1 store and bought 7 preg. tests. Thats right...7... It's crazy:wacko:, I know but I can't tell anyone else. Feel so much better now. Will be on CD10 tomorrow!
> 
> Well you are well prepared then :hugs:,think I bought about ten last month and started testing way too early,:nope:,day ten is fab,wen do u usually ovulate?sending u lots of luck,hugs and baby dust,:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I know this will sound crazy...but I don't actually know when I ovulate.:blush:
> Dh and I have just been bd all this time without _really_ knowing. We figured it would just 'happen' since all they did in school was scare the sh** out of us, 'if you don't use protection, you will get pregnant or an std' Thank god!!! about not getting an std but pregnancy has not been as simple as I was led to believe. Finally, when it didn't just 'happen' we figured there might be some issues with both of us. Went to an RE last year around this time...I was checked with a few tests and came back fine. Dh :spermy: was checked and that's when the RE basically said...you have male factor infertility and wanted us to do IVF-right away. Our insurance does not cover IVF..so we tried for another year..still not pg. Dh saw two different urologists and has had two different s/a's done. The second was very much improved, after starting to take vitamins for only two weeks. We are hoping we can still get pg. naturally. Sorry for the long story but wanted to give you all the details. This is only my 3rd month using the cbfm....and so far the first month never got a 'peak. Second month had the flu...and totally screwed up by not testing a few days..now into the third month...hopefully will get a 'peak' and I also starting temping.Click to expand...

just a comment, if you say that his SA improved just by taking vitamins, can i ask you - does he eat/drink soy by any chance? i´ve read it can sometimes halve sperm count! 
:hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

luvmydoggies said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> luvmydoggies said:
> 
> 
> Hello Lovely Ladies!
> 
> I wanted to share something:blush:....I went to the $1 store and bought 7 preg. tests. Thats right...7... It's crazy:wacko:, I know but I can't tell anyone else. Feel so much better now. Will be on CD10 tomorrow!
> 
> Well you are well prepared then :hugs:,think I bought about ten last month and started testing way too early,:nope:,day ten is fab,wen do u usually ovulate?sending u lots of luck,hugs and baby dust,:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I know this will sound crazy...but I don't actually know when I ovulate.:blush:
> Dh and I have just been bd all this time without _really_ knowing. We figured it would just 'happen' since all they did in school was scare the sh** out of us, 'if you don't use protection, you will get pregnant or an std' Thank god!!! about not getting an std but pregnancy has not been as simple as I was led to believe. Finally, when it didn't just 'happen' we figured there might be some issues with both of us. Went to an RE last year around this time...I was checked with a few tests and came back fine. Dh :spermy: was checked and that's when the RE basically said...you have male factor infertility and wanted us to do IVF-right away. Our insurance does not cover IVF..so we tried for another year..still not pg. Dh saw two different urologists and has had two different s/a's done. The second was very much improved, after starting to take vitamins for only two weeks. We are hoping we can still get pg. naturally. Sorry for the long story but wanted to give you all the details. This is only my 3rd month using the cbfm....and so far the first month never got a 'peak. Second month had the flu...and totally screwed up by not testing a few days..now into the third month...hopefully will get a 'peak' and I also starting temping.Click to expand...

:hugs: for you :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Hi Ladies-

I am new here & was wondering if someone could explain the difference between the cbfm & opk? I use opk now & have heard comments about the cbfm, but don't really know about them.

Thank you and the best of luck to you all!


----------



## Ruth2307

kosh said:


> Ruth2307 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kosh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Hi kosh and Ruth,I honestly was the same with my sons ,I didn't feel pregnant for a few months ,but with the girls I had awful sickness starting at six weeks ,:hugs::hugs:Hopefully wen u both get your scans u will feel much better,xxxxx
> 
> thanks desperado :hugs:
> im only 5w - i want time to go faster!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We must have the same EDD; I am 5+1 today.Click to expand...
> 
> i think that´s what I am too!
> haven´t calculated the EDD yet - please do not tell me! :haha:Click to expand...

If I remember rightly we were both due AF on 30th April and were going to test on the same day. So it would make sense that our EDD is the same. 

Kosh I am worried too just not showing it as much as you (and also probably for different reasons too.) I've decided to go with the flow and worry if and when I really need to if that makes any sense.

I'm dying to know what goes on in the men only bit too...:haha:


----------



## luvmydoggies

kosh said:


> luvmydoggies said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> luvmydoggies said:
> 
> 
> Hello Lovely Ladies!
> 
> I wanted to share something:blush:....I went to the $1 store and bought 7 preg. tests. Thats right...7... It's crazy:wacko:, I know but I can't tell anyone else. Feel so much better now. Will be on CD10 tomorrow!
> 
> Well you are well prepared then :hugs:,think I bought about ten last month and started testing way too early,:nope:,day ten is fab,wen do u usually ovulate?sending u lots of luck,hugs and baby dust,:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I know this will sound crazy...but I don't actually know when I ovulate.:blush:
> Dh and I have just been bd all this time without _really_ knowing. We figured it would just 'happen' since all they did in school was scare the sh** out of us, 'if you don't use protection, you will get pregnant or an std' Thank god!!! about not getting an std but pregnancy has not been as simple as I was led to believe. Finally, when it didn't just 'happen' we figured there might be some issues with both of us. Went to an RE last year around this time...I was checked with a few tests and came back fine. Dh :spermy: was checked and that's when the RE basically said...you have male factor infertility and wanted us to do IVF-right away. Our insurance does not cover IVF..so we tried for another year..still not pg. Dh saw two different urologists and has had two different s/a's done. The second was very much improved, after starting to take vitamins for only two weeks. We are hoping we can still get pg. naturally. Sorry for the long story but wanted to give you all the details. This is only my 3rd month using the cbfm....and so far the first month never got a 'peak. Second month had the flu...and totally screwed up by not testing a few days..now into the third month...hopefully will get a 'peak' and I also starting temping.Click to expand...
> 
> just a comment, if you say that his SA improved just by taking vitamins, can i ask you - does he eat/drink soy by any chance? i´ve read it can sometimes halve sperm count!
> :hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you! Kosh! no dh does not eat any soy. I know that causes more estrogen...from what, I have read. :)


----------



## kosh

dachsundmom said:


> Hi Ladies-
> 
> I am new here & was wondering if someone could explain the difference between the cbfm & opk? I use opk now & have heard comments about the cbfm, but don't really know about them.
> 
> Thank you and the best of luck to you all!

hi dachsundmom,
OPKs measure LH - when you get a positive (which some women find difficult to determine) you will Ov in the next 12-36 hs. the CBFM not only measures LH but also estrogen. the rise in estrogen (indicated as high days) starts before the LH surge (peak days) so you get more 'warning' before OV and can BD earlier.
hope this makes sense! :flower:


----------



## kosh

Ruth2307 said:


> If I remember rightly we were both due AF on 30th April and were going to test on the same day. So it would make sense that our EDD is the same.

my AF was on the 27th!



Ruth2307 said:


> Kosh I am worried too just not showing it as much as you (and also probably for different reasons too.) I've decided to go with the flow and worry if and when I really need to if that makes any sense.

yes, it does! i'm trying to relax a bit more too.:flower:



Ruth2307 said:


> I'm dying to know what goes on in the men only bit too...:haha:

:haha:


----------



## SeaShells

Morning Ladies..:hi:
How is everyone today?? Anyone up to anything exciting???

POAS day 2 with CBFM for me...cant wait until i start getting my highs....
xx


----------



## Desperado167

SeaShells said:


> Morning Ladies..:hi:
> How is everyone today?? Anyone up to anything exciting???
> 
> POAS day 2 with CBFM for me...cant wait until i start getting my highs....
> xx

Hi seashells,am on day nine today and my cbfm asked me for my first test today:thumbup:,still only one bar on the monitor thou,good luck Hun for this month :hugs::hugs:


----------



## SeaShells

Desperado167 said:


> SeaShells said:
> 
> 
> Morning Ladies..:hi:
> How is everyone today?? Anyone up to anything exciting???
> 
> POAS day 2 with CBFM for me...cant wait until i start getting my highs....
> xx
> 
> Hi seashells,am on day nine today and my cbfm asked me for my first test today:thumbup:,still only one bar on the monitor thou,good luck Hun for this month :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you Desperado..Lots and Lots of :dust: to you. Hope this is your month :hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

kosh said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies-
> 
> I am new here & was wondering if someone could explain the difference between the cbfm & opk? I use opk now & have heard comments about the cbfm, but don't really know about them.
> 
> Thank you and the best of luck to you all!
> 
> hi dachsundmom,
> OPKs measure LH - when you get a positive (which some women find difficult to determine) you will Ov in the next 12-36 hs. the CBFM not only measures LH but also estrogen. the rise in estrogen (indicated as high days) starts before the LH surge (peak days) so you get more 'warning' before OV and can BD earlier.
> hope this makes sense! :flower:Click to expand...


Thank you so much for the info! Have you used one? I read a little bit about it online and it mentioned that the monitor has to be reset on Cd1; now that I am on Cd4 I wonder if it is too late to try it this month? I honestly get so confused looking at those lines on an OPK...I think I'm at the point where I will myself to see anything! lol:winkwink:


----------



## kosh

yes, i used one last cycle and got a BFP!
i think you can start using it until cd5, so you should be ok. press the 'm' for a while until the day changes to 4 (cd4). remember to chose a time that is convenient for you, etc etc.
during your first cycle it will start asking you for sticks on day 6. as far as i understand, if it gives you a peak reading between cd6 and cd16 it will only ask you for 10 sticks, if by cd16 you still haven't peaked it will ask you for another 10 sticks. i read that it adjusts all this in the second cycle. 
hope this helps and good luck!! :dust:


----------



## RacyRaspberry

Ok so i got the false unicorn root today, took my first dose, its disgusting yuk yuk yuk, I can see why they recommend taking with juice lol


----------



## Desperado167

kosh said:


> yes, i used one last cycle and got a BFP!
> i think you can start using it until cd5, so you should be ok. press the 'm' for a while until the day changes to 4 (cd4). remember to chose a time that is convenient for you, etc etc.
> during your first cycle it will start asking you for sticks on day 6. as far as i understand, if it gives you a peak reading between cd6 and cd16 it will only ask you for 10 sticks, if by cd16 you still haven't peaked it will ask you for another 10 sticks. i read that it adjusts all this in the second cycle.
> hope this helps and good luck!! :dust:

Kosh ,how often did u bd with the cbfm?x:hugs:


----------



## kosh

Desperado167 said:


> kosh said:
> 
> 
> yes, i used one last cycle and got a BFP!
> i think you can start using it until cd5, so you should be ok. press the 'm' for a while until the day changes to 4 (cd4). remember to chose a time that is convenient for you, etc etc.
> during your first cycle it will start asking you for sticks on day 6. as far as i understand, if it gives you a peak reading between cd6 and cd16 it will only ask you for 10 sticks, if by cd16 you still haven't peaked it will ask you for another 10 sticks. i read that it adjusts all this in the second cycle.
> hope this helps and good luck!! :dust:
> 
> Kosh ,how often did u bd with the cbfm?x:hugs:Click to expand...

not that much really! cd10, cd12, cd13 (my 1st peak day) and cd16 (or 17?).
:flower:


----------



## Desperado167

kosh said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kosh said:
> 
> 
> yes, i used one last cycle and got a BFP!
> i think you can start using it until cd5, so you should be ok. press the 'm' for a while until the day changes to 4 (cd4). remember to chose a time that is convenient for you, etc etc.
> during your first cycle it will start asking you for sticks on day 6. as far as i understand, if it gives you a peak reading between cd6 and cd16 it will only ask you for 10 sticks, if by cd16 you still haven't peaked it will ask you for another 10 sticks. i read that it adjusts all this in the second cycle.
> hope this helps and good luck!! :dust:
> 
> Kosh ,how often did u bd with the cbfm?x:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> not that much really! cd10, cd12, cd13 (my 1st peak day) and cd16 (or 17?).
> :flower:Click to expand...

Well it was clearly enough,was gonna bd on all my high and peaks,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

:flower:Hi everyone,how are u all doing,any news?am on cd10 today,cbfm still on low reading,good luck to u all :hugs::hugs:


----------



## SeaShells

Desperado167 said:


> :flower:Hi everyone,how are u all doing,any news?am on cd10 today,cbfm still on low reading,good luck to u all :hugs::hugs:

Hi :wave:
CD9 for me.....i didnt realise our CDs were only a day apart Desperado...it will be interesting to share our journey...:hugs:
Hope we get our highs soon....
xx


----------



## Macwooly

evening all :hi:

Good luck Desperado and SeaShells for your up and coming ovulations :dust:


----------



## Desperado167

SeaShells said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> :flower:Hi everyone,how are u all doing,any news?am on cd10 today,cbfm still on low reading,good luck to u all :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Hi :wave:
> CD9 for me.....i didnt realise our CDs were only a day apart Desperado...it will be interesting to share our journey...:hugs:
> Hope we get our highs soon....
> xxClick to expand...

Yes it will be seashells,:hugs:,cd11 today,still only low readings on cbfm,:growlmad:Hurry up lol.:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Macwooly said:


> evening all :hi:
> 
> Good luck Desperado and SeaShells for your up and coming ovulations :dust:

Thanks wooly,getting bored waiting and hubby is having to be restrained :haha:Am sure I will get my highs in the next few days ,hope u are well Hun :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Morning all :hi:

Desperado if you're giving DH macaroot then I'm not surprised he's being restrained :laugh2:


----------



## Desperado167

Macwooly said:


> Morning all :hi:
> 
> Desperado if you're giving DH macaroot then I'm not surprised he's being restrained :laugh2:

Is def helping with the bd,but we tried to up the dose yesterday and he was in an awful mood,also had palpitations,and awful road rage,so back down to half a teaspoon for a whilst,bless him,apparently the powder is more potent than the capsules ,how are u Hun ?xx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Goodness palpitations and road rage isn't good :nope:

Well CD38 (25dpo) and wondering when this cycle will end and if it will end in an AF or the illusive BFP :shrug: but keeping busy doing housework and making a patchwork quilt which will end up 7ft X 7ft :D And it doesn't matter what mood I wake up in by the time I've walked my dogs for 1-2 hours in the wonderful countryside I live near I'm always more positive :thumbup:

Well loads of :dust: for all coming up to the big O day and hoping this is your BFP month :dust:


----------



## Desperado167

Macwooly said:


> Goodness palpitations and road rage isn't good :nope:
> 
> Well CD38 (25dpo) and wondering when this cycle will end and if it will end in an AF or the illusive BFP :shrug: but keeping busy doing housework and making a patchwork quilt which will end up 7ft X 7ft :D And it doesn't matter what mood I wake up in by the time I've walked my dogs for 1-2 hours in the wonderful countryside I live near I'm always more positive :thumbup:
> 
> Well loads of :dust: for all coming up to the big O day and hoping this is your BFP month :dust:

Sounds so relaxing Hun,still praying u get your bfp and it's a sticky one,glad you are so upbeat about things but then again u have no choice ,I really admire u for it love and prayers :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## eccmissjo

Sorry I've been mia this week, it's just been one of those weeks *sigh*.

I had given up smoking a while ago and then hit them again a couple of weeks ago when I had some bad news (Yes I fail I know), started all over again this week and day #3 always sucks the worst which was yesterday, feeling much happier and content today lol

CD12 here now and just got my first ever peak on my monitor so am happy about that, been getting our bd on and going to continue for a few days :happydance:

Hope everyone is doing well and looking forward to some :bfp: from this thread :)

Jo
x


----------



## Macwooly

Thanks Desperado :hugs: DH helps keep me positive and chill. His thing at the moment is to keep patting the belly and asking if Ben & Jerry are in there bless him but as I said to him last night "yes there are as I've just had a tub of theirs" :rofl: Not good for my weight loss but hey good for the dairy & BMI for making twins :D

Hi Eccmissjo :hi: Sorry to hear you had bad news which caused a bump in the quit smoking process but don't feel a failure as you are trying again :hugs: Good luck with the BDing and hoping you get a BFP and a sticky bean :dust:


----------



## Indigo77

Desperado...your poor hubby!...good thing he's not on the horny goat weed, as well....
Wooly...hoping for BFP for you...
Jo..Happy BDing!...don't beat yourself up for the cigs...most people i know who have quit for keeps, did so after trying to quit many, many times....


----------



## Desperado167

Hi jo hope u are ok Hun,good luck with the bd,so excited for you,am hoping to get a high soon,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Hi indigo and macwooly,hope u r both well,just back from another day out .had to cut the Maca rite down today ,was so funny hubby was in such a bad mood with me that he hid my I-pad and the television remotes in the fridge:haha:It was so out of character that I just stood and laughed then we both started laughing and we were friends again :haha:,so is back on half a teaspoon ,poor guy,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Desperado167 said:


> Hi indigo and macwooly,hope u r both well,just back from another day out .had to cut the Maca rite down today ,was so funny hubby was in such a bad mood with me that he hid my I-pad and the television remotes in the fridge:haha:It was so out of character that I just stood and laughed then we both started laughing and we were friends again :haha:,so is back on half a teaspoon ,poor guy,:hugs::hugs:

HE HID YOUR IPAD???? BLASPHEMY!!!!:haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Hi indigo and macwooly,hope u r both well,just back from another day out .had to cut the Maca rite down today ,was so funny hubby was in such a bad mood with me that he hid my I-pad and the television remotes in the fridge:haha:It was so out of character that I just stood and laughed then we both started laughing and we were friends again :haha:,so is back on half a teaspoon ,poor guy,:hugs::hugs:
> 
> HE HID YOUR IPAD???? BLASPHEMY!!!!:haha:Click to expand...

I know how dare he :haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Ok so am getting excited as I shud ovulate this week,and I want to give it my best shot as I turn 44 next month,yikes any suggestions please and try and keep it clean ladies ,I know it's after the watershed :haha::haha:


----------



## eccmissjo

Desperado167 said:


> Ok so am getting excited as I shud ovulate this week,and I want to give it my best shot as I turn 44 next month,yikes any suggestions please and try and keep it clean ladies ,I know it's after the watershed :haha::haha:

COQ10 and Wheat grass for egg quality as that's probably your biggest hurdle, I've heard they are really good but like anything take around 3 months of taking them to show an improvement :)

Jo
x


----------



## Desperado167

eccmissjo said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Ok so am getting excited as I shud ovulate this week,and I want to give it my best shot as I turn 44 next month,yikes any suggestions please and try and keep it clean ladies ,I know it's after the watershed :haha::haha:
> 
> COQ10 and Wheat grass for egg quality as that's probably your biggest hurdle, I've heard they are really good but like anything take around 3 months of taking them to show an improvement :)
> 
> Jo
> xClick to expand...

Thanks jo,haven't heard of the wheat grass yet?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## luvmydoggies

Hi Ladies! How is everyone doing? I just got back yesterday, from a weekend getaway. It was so nice. I'm on cd14...just been getting 'highs' on the cbfm....so i'm waiting patiently, for my 'peak' Hope everyone had a nice weekend!!!!
xoxoxo
babydust


----------



## Desperado167

luvmydoggies said:


> Hi Ladies! How is everyone doing? I just got back yesterday, from a weekend getaway. It was so nice. I'm on cd14...just been getting 'highs' on the cbfm....so i'm waiting patiently, for my 'peak' Hope everyone had a nice weekend!!!!
> xoxoxo
> babydust

Hello luvmydoggies ,have missed having u here,glad u had a good time away,o am so excited for u ,can't wait till I get my highs ,how often are u planning to bd ?:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## luvmydoggies

Desperado167 said:


> luvmydoggies said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies! How is everyone doing? I just got back yesterday, from a weekend getaway. It was so nice. I'm on cd14...just been getting 'highs' on the cbfm....so i'm waiting patiently, for my 'peak' Hope everyone had a nice weekend!!!!
> xoxoxo
> babydust
> 
> Hello luvmydoggies ,have missed having u here,glad u had a good time away,o am so excited for u ,can't wait till I get my highs ,how often are u planning to bd ?:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Hi Desperado, I have missed being on here. I was so tempted to take the lap top but then decided not to. We bd like crazy on Fri, not sat b/c we let friends crash in our room, so no bd sat. bd yesterday. I'm not sure if I should just bd every day from not on or every other. What do you think? Can't wait till you get your highs.:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Quisty

Hi Ladies,

I've just got back from a 9 day break in Fiji and noticed your thread. I am on CD 16 and am 1-2 DPO. I think I ovulated on Sunday (maybe Monday). Would love to join you all as a cycle buddie.


----------



## Desperado167

Hello luvmydoggies :hugs:,wen I get my highs and peaks am gonna bd every day plus the next two days after my peaks,want to make sure I have everything covered :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Hi quisty ,off course u can join us ,the more the merrier,that's great u are 2dpo,how often did u bd,do u use opks,hope u had a great holiday ,here's wishing u lots of :dust:


----------



## luvmydoggies

Desperado167 said:


> Hello luvmydoggies :hugs:,wen I get my highs and peaks am gonna bd every day plus the next two days after my peaks,want to make sure I have everything covered :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Okay- Thanks:hugs::hugs: I'm going to bd from now on too..peak and two days after just like you!:hugs::hugs: BFP's here we come!

Hello- Quisty! Wow!! Fiji..must have been beautiful!


----------



## Desperado167

luvmydoggies said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Hello luvmydoggies :hugs:,wen I get my highs and peaks am gonna bd every day plus the next two days after my peaks,want to make sure I have everything covered :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Okay- Thanks:hugs::hugs: I'm going to bd from now on too..peak and two days after just like you!:hugs::hugs: BFP's here we come!
> 
> Hello- Quisty! Wow!! Fiji..must have been beautiful!Click to expand...

Great we can be bd buddies now :haha::haha::haha:Good luck hun:hugs::hugs:


----------



## luvmydoggies

Thank you!!! Good luck to you also.:hugs:


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Hey guys, hope I can jump in and join the fun.

I'm CD15 of a 27-day cycle, and looks like I'm 2dpo. Nothing left to do but hurry up and wait.


----------



## Desperado167

InVivoVeritas said:


> Hey guys, hope I can jump in and join the fun.
> 
> I'm CD15 of a 27-day cycle, and looks like I'm 2dpo. Nothing left to do but hurry up and wait.

Join us in the wait then Hun,good luck,and hoping u get a bfp ,,hopefully the time will fly in :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## SeaShells

Morning Ladies...Hope everyone is ok...

I have attatched a pic of my CBFM sticks...i wondered if anyone could tell me if they look like they on track....CD11 today, since last night i have had a dull ache in back and now my stomache,feels like pre af....could this mean OV is close by????
xx
 



Attached Files:







100_3588.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## SeaShells

InVivoVeritas said:


> Hey guys, hope I can jump in and join the fun.
> 
> I'm CD15 of a 27-day cycle, and looks like I'm 2dpo. Nothing left to do but hurry up and wait.

Welcome and :dust:


----------



## Desperado167

SeaShells said:


> Morning Ladies...Hope everyone is ok...
> 
> I have attatched a pic of my CBFM sticks...i wondered if anyone could tell me if they look like they on track....CD11 today, since last night i have had a dull ache in back and now my stomache,feels like pre af....could this mean OV is close by????
> xx

Hi seashells,can't really see the tests Hun but don't worry the cbfm will give u plenty of time before u ovulate,I am on day 13 and still just low readings ,usually ovulate day 18 ,good luck :hugs::hugs:


----------



## SeaShells

Desperado167 said:


> SeaShells said:
> 
> 
> Morning Ladies...Hope everyone is ok...
> 
> I have attatched a pic of my CBFM sticks...i wondered if anyone could tell me if they look like they on track....CD11 today, since last night i have had a dull ache in back and now my stomache,feels like pre af....could this mean OV is close by????
> xx
> 
> Hi seashells,can't really see the tests Hun but don't worry the cbfm will give u plenty of time before u ovulate,I am on day 13 and still just low readings ,usually ovulate day 18 ,good luck :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you... as its my 1st month on CBFM im getting a bit paranoid that maybe im not OV...i suppose its silly but i will be relieved when i see highs....hope you get yours soon....:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

I know Hun sit tight,it won't be long,am the same get angry every morning wen the monitor keeps asking for a stick but the reading stays low lol wot are we like ,once the bd starts I will be fed up after a few days anyway,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Thanks guys for the welcome. I hate this part early in the 2WW when there's nothing to pick up on and my imagination's running on wheels.

Sorry SeaShells, I don't know anything about the CBFM. Plenty of people seem to get really good results with it, though, so here's hoping this is your month!!!


----------



## Desperado167

InVivoVeritas said:


> Thanks guys for the welcome. I hate this part early in the 2WW when there's nothing to pick up on and my imagination's running on wheels.
> 
> Sorry SeaShells, I don't know anything about the CBFM. Plenty of people seem to get really good results with it, though, so here's hoping this is your month!!!

I know me too and all I do is symptom spot everything,just wish I was up and running and able to start trying this month,then happy me :hugs:


----------



## luvmydoggies

Hi Ladies-

So this morning my cbfm monitor asked for a stick, so I went potty then put it in the machine...came back with 'high' fertility still. But, 2 lines were on the stick when I looked at it, when normally there is just one. Then with the same pee sample, I used a cheapie and it gave 2 lines. Does this mean I am getting ready to ovulate?:wacko: Help?
Thank you.


----------



## Desperado167

luvmydoggies said:


> Hi Ladies-
> 
> So this morning my cbfm monitor asked for a stick, so I went potty then put it in the machine...came back with 'high' fertility still. But, 2 lines were on the stick when I looked at it, when normally there is just one. Then with the same pee sample, I used a cheapie and it gave 2 lines. Does this mean I am getting ready to ovulate?:wacko: Help?
> Thank you.

Sounds like it Hun,I usually get two highs then two peaks then one high,:hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Popping in to send loads of :dust: to all and praying this is a BFP month for all :dust:


----------



## Desperado167

Macwooly said:


> Popping in to send loads of :dust: to all and praying this is a BFP month for all :dust:

Have missed u so much Hun,glad u are back:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Thanks Desperado :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Macwooly said:


> Thanks Desperado :hugs:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Good luck Desperado! We are going to try again too. I figured with the second miscarriage that I can either be down and out or come up fighting. I'm going with the latter. Going to try the cups again..


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> Good luck Desperado! We are going to try again too. I figured with the second miscarriage that I can either be down and out or come up fighting. I'm going with the latter. Going to try the cups again..

So happy to hear that Hun,really excited for you well done ,it is hard but it will be so worth it in the end.am going to use the cups too,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Am on cd15 today and cbfm is still at the low reading,am getting so fed up :growlmad:Usually o day 18 ,so looks like it's gonna be the same as last month and I am gonna be late,:nope:Must be the vitamin b6 ,so angry ,have been testing for a week now on my cbfm,:wacko:


----------



## herbie

can i join you lovely ladies:flower:
i"m on cd14 , got a + opk yesterday but no temp rise this morning
so just waiting for ov


----------



## herbie

Desperado167 said:


> Am on cd15 today and cbfm is still at the low reading,am getting so fed up :growlmad:Usually o day 18 ,so looks like it's gonna be the same as last month and I am gonna be late,:nope:Must be the vitamin b6 ,so angry ,have been testing for a week now on my cbfm,:wacko:

 i was gonna try vitb6 next cycle but you"ve put me off lol
does b6 delay ov?


----------



## SeaShells

Morning...
CD13 and still low....Goin by mymonthlys.com i should OV next week...just want to see highs so i know im in working order...lol..
xxx


----------



## SeaShells

herbie said:


> can i join you lovely ladies:flower:
> i"m on cd14 , got a + opk yesterday but no temp rise this morning
> so just waiting for ov

Welcome herbie...Hope this is your month xx


----------



## Macwooly

Garnet - so pleased to hear you are going to try again :thumbup: Sending loads of :dust: for you :hugs:

Desperado - so sorry to hear that you have no highs yet :hugs: I just hope your highs and peaks come along soon and that this is your BFP month :hugs: :dust:


----------



## eccmissjo

Sending lots of :dust: to everyone.

I am now 3dpo and in the dreaded 2ww, gonna try and hold out testing until at least 10dpo this month instead of starting at the silly time of 7dpo lol

Jo
x


----------



## Macwooly

FXed for you this month Jo :dust:


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Aw Desperado, I hope your body gets in gear pretty soon. Waiting for O is even more stressful than the 2WW. Have you tried Agnus Castus? Back in the mists of time when I was TTC my daughters I had very irregular cycles. Might just have been a coincidence but I got my BFP on the first month with Agnus Castus.

Herbie I hope that O hits soon. Then the 2WW can torture you like it is me!!! :dohh:

Garnet, my last pregnancy ended in miscarriage too. I love your strength for coming out fighting!!

Me, I'm 5dpo today and my BBs aren't sore but they're really engorged and up about a size. I'm reminding myself over and over that it doesn't mean anything before implantation, but that darn pesky hope keeps sneaking up on me sideways.

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## RacyRaspberry

CD12 CM starting to change, been taking false unicorn root tincture which seems to have improved CM this month...


----------



## Desperado167

herbie said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Am on cd15 today and cbfm is still at the low reading,am getting so fed up :growlmad:Usually o day 18 ,so looks like it's gonna be the same as last month and I am gonna be late,:nope:Must be the vitamin b6 ,so angry ,have been testing for a week now on my cbfm,:wacko:
> 
> i was gonna try vitb6 next cycle but you"ve put me off lol
> does b6 delay ov?Click to expand...

Hi herbie,last month was my first month on it and it was delayed by two days,but on the positive side my cm is increased and my boobs aren't as sore and my moods are better,have def got increased cm today so here's hoping,:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Macwooly said:


> Garnet - so pleased to hear you are going to try again :thumbup: Sending loads of :dust: for you :hugs:
> 
> Desperado - so sorry to hear that you have no highs yet :hugs: I just hope your highs and peaks come along soon and that this is your BFP month :hugs: :dust:

Thanks Hun,here's hoping for tomorrow,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

SeaShells said:


> Morning...
> CD13 and still low....Goin by mymonthlys.com i should OV next week...just want to see highs so i know im in working order...lol..
> xxx

Me too seashells.am hoping for a definite high tomorrow,good luck:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

eccmissjo said:


> Sending lots of :dust: to everyone.
> 
> I am now 3dpo and in the dreaded 2ww, gonna try and hold out testing until at least 10dpo this month instead of starting at the silly time of 7dpo lol
> 
> Jo
> x

Good luck jo :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

RacyRaspberry said:


> CD12 CM starting to change, been taking false unicorn root tincture which seems to have improved CM this month...

Same here my cm just starting to increase whoop,whoop.:hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Desperado167 said:


> RacyRaspberry said:
> 
> 
> CD12 CM starting to change, been taking false unicorn root tincture which seems to have improved CM this month...
> 
> Same here my cm just starting to increase whoop,whoop.:hugs:Click to expand...

Get at it hun!!x :sex::bunny::sex::bunny:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RacyRaspberry said:
> 
> 
> CD12 CM starting to change, been taking false unicorn root tincture which seems to have improved CM this month...
> 
> Same here my cm just starting to increase whoop,whoop.:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Get at it hun!!x :sex::bunny::sex::bunny:Click to expand...

Ha ha ,love it,made me laugh out loud,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## herbie

Desperado167 said:


> herbie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Am on cd15 today and cbfm is still at the low reading,am getting so fed up :growlmad:Usually o day 18 ,so looks like it's gonna be the same as last month and I am gonna be late,:nope:Must be the vitamin b6 ,so angry ,have been testing for a week now on my cbfm,:wacko:
> 
> i was gonna try vitb6 next cycle but you"ve put me off lol
> does b6 delay ov?Click to expand...
> 
> Hi herbie,last month was my first month on it and it was delayed by two days,but on the positive side my cm is increased and my boobs aren't as sore and my moods are better,have def got increased cm today so here's hoping,:hugs:Click to expand...

probably give it ago then:thumbup:
just got my maca:happydance:
it says 2 tablets one to two times a day
should i start on the low dose first?
what do you think girls? xxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Hi herbie,great u have your maca,I wud def start of on the low dose,dh started it about ten days ago and had a hard time for a few days ,moodswings and roadrage and heart palpitations,but once we got the dose right he was fine,hadn't taken it for a few days then he took it yesterday and we bd ,told him he was much bigger and harder down below with taking the Macca and wen he got up this morning he headed straight to the cupboard for his Macca :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Jax41

Desperado167 said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RacyRaspberry said:
> 
> 
> CD12 CM starting to change, been taking false unicorn root tincture which seems to have improved CM this month...
> 
> Same here my cm just starting to increase whoop,whoop.:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Get at it hun!!x :sex::bunny::sex::bunny:Click to expand...
> 
> Ha ha ,love it,made me laugh out loud,:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Don't you go letting the side down now :haha:xXx


----------



## SeaShells

Hi...
Has anyone had experience with drinking Grapefruit juice??? How much should be drunk in a day and how long before increased CM was noticed...thought i d give it go although cant stand the taste lol....
xx


----------



## herbie

Desperado167 said:


> Hi herbie,great u have your maca,I wud def start of on the low dose,dh started it about ten days ago and had a hard time for a few days ,moodswings and roadrage and heart palpitations,but once we got the dose right he was fine,hadn't taken it for a few days then he took it yesterday and we bd ,told him he was much bigger and harder down below with taking the Macca and wen he got up this morning he headed straight to the cupboard for his Macca :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:

lmao:haha::haha::haha: bet he did:haha::haha:
ok will do hun xxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

SeaShells said:


> Hi...
> Has anyone had experience with drinking Grapefruit juice??? How much should be drunk in a day and how long before increased CM was noticed...thought i d give it go although cant stand the taste lol....
> xx

Sorry no idea,have heard it helps thou,:hugs:


----------



## SeaShells

Mornin...
I have forgotten to POAS for cbfm this mornin:dohh:....what should i do???


----------



## Desperado167

Well cd16 today and still only one bar on my cbfm,has anyone ever went from low to peak on their monitor,mine has been at low now for 8 days :growlmad:


----------



## herbie

Desperado167 said:


> Well cd16 today and still only one bar on my cbfm,has anyone ever went from low to peak on their monitor,mine has been at low now for 8 days :growlmad:

sorry hun never used a cbfm :nope:
have you ov"d late b4? do you use opks? xxxxx
i"m in the 2 ww now :happydance: just waiting for ff to confirm it
but think i ov"d cd14 xxxxx so i shud be dpo1


----------



## Desperado167

Whoop whoop am so happy for u Hun,here's wishing u loads of luck,am gonna head out and get some opks just to be safe ,bd this morning and used my cups so am feeling much more content,thanks for being here Hun really appreciate it,I get so stressed :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Seashells - can't advise with what to do regarding POAS for your CBFM as not yet using mine :hugs:

Herbie - FXed this is your month :dust:

Desperado - I'm sure your highs and peaks will be along soon :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Macwooly said:


> Seashells - can't advise with what to do regarding POAS for your CBFM as not yet using mine :hugs:
> 
> Herbie - FXed this is your month :dust:
> 
> Desperado - I'm sure your highs and peaks will be along soon :hugs:

Thanks macwooly ,:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

SeaShells said:


> Mornin...
> I have forgotten to POAS for cbfm this mornin:dohh:....what should i do???

Hi seashells,suppose it depends were u are in your cycle,maybe if it's around o u cud get some opks as well ,I forgot once on my first month of using it and just waited till the next day wen it asked me for my next test ,hope this helps :hugs::hugs:


----------



## RacyRaspberry

Jax41 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RacyRaspberry said:
> 
> 
> CD12 CM starting to change, been taking false unicorn root tincture which seems to have improved CM this month...
> 
> Same here my cm just starting to increase whoop,whoop.:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Get at it hun!!x :sex::bunny::sex::bunny:Click to expand...
> 
> Ha ha ,love it,made me laugh out loud,:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Don't you go letting the side down now :haha:xXxClick to expand...

Dont worry im making sure i capture every opportunity lol


----------



## Desperado167

RacyRaspberry said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RacyRaspberry said:
> 
> 
> CD12 CM starting to change, been taking false unicorn root tincture which seems to have improved CM this month...
> 
> Same here my cm just starting to increase whoop,whoop.:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Get at it hun!!x :sex::bunny::sex::bunny:Click to expand...
> 
> Ha ha ,love it,made me laugh out loud,:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Don't you go letting the side down now :haha:xXxClick to expand...
> 
> Dont worry im making sure i capture every opportunity lolClick to expand...

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## herbie

let"s just hope and pray we catch those eggys girls!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

We are gonna have a good time trying:haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Hi guys ,how are u all doing ?cd17 today still getting low on my cbfm,have no idea wots going on,but started vitb6 six weeks ago and am really thinking it's that,fed up waiting about,hope everyone else is fine sending u lots :hugs::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Macwooly

Sorry to hear CBFM hasn't given you a high or peak yet :hugs:

FXed it's here soon and you BDing has caught the eggy :dust:


----------



## unnamed

Hi everyone

sending lots of :dust: everyones way

I am still waiting to O too - Desperado I hope you O soon!
I don't usually until day 13/ 14 so still wishing away the days.

Anyone else feel like they are wishing their life away sometimes! 

Wishing away the days between af and O and then O to af! Not really able to focus on anything else.

On another subject my OH has gone away for a couple of days and even though i know i am not fertile I made him bd just before he went - just incase - not that he didn't enjoy it, I do think he was a little insulted that I added the just incase rather than just because though!

Well I hope that we break all records and that everyone on this thread gets a sticky bean this mth :)


----------



## Desperado167

Macwooly said:



> Sorry to hear CBFM hasn't given you a high or peak yet :hugs:
> 
> FXed it's here soon and you BDing has caught the eggy :dust:

Thanks macwooly,driving me nuts,used the opks today and the line is still faint so just need to keep on testing ,costing me a fortune and am finding it hard to cope with :cry:


----------



## Desperado167

Hi unnamed,sending u a big hug Hun,sorry I feel just the same and It's so hard at times but hoping we get a bfp soon :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## unnamed

Sorry to hear you are having such a rubbish time Desperado 
Have you tried the saliva tests? 

I switched from the expensive OPKs as once you have it there is not more outlay.


----------



## Desperado167

No I haven't even heard of them,:hugs:


----------



## unnamed

I found mine at a local chemist by accident. He didn't have any OPKs left and suggested the saliva test instead- I paid 40 odd quid but then did some research online and you can get them for about £10 on Amazon. I have partial ferning for one/two days before full for one/ two days during then partial for one/two following O . Very clear easy test to do anywhere. I don't use OPKs now although for the first couple of months did both to check I was interpreting the results correctly.


----------



## Desperado167

unnamed said:


> I found mine at a local chemist by accident. He didn't have any OPKs left and suggested the saliva test instead- I paid 40 odd quid but then did some research online and you can get them for about £10 on Amazon. I have partial ferning for one/two days before full for one/ two days during then partial for one/two following O . Very clear easy test to do anywhere. I don't use OPKs now although for the first couple of months did both to check I was interpreting the results correctly.

That sounds great ESP wen u can do them anywhere ,am def gonna get them,thank u so much ,shud save me a fortune,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## SeaShells

Desperado167 said:


> Hi guys ,how are u all doing ?cd17 today still getting low on my cbfm,have no idea wots going on,but started vitb6 six weeks ago and am really thinking it's that,fed up waiting about,hope everyone else is fine sending u lots :hugs::dust::dust::dust:

sorry your feeling so fed up:hugs: but i know the feeling, i am on CD15 and still low too, mymonthlys.com reads that i should OV next week so i am holding onto that but i am getting fed up too.If i still get lows next week then i ll be really fed up!!! On day 3 of drinking the delightful:nope: grapefruit juice,wonder if i will get to notice if works:shrug:
Hopefully we will both get our highs ASAP!!!!
sending you :hugs::hugs:and lots of :dust:
xxxx


----------



## SeaShells

unnamed said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> sending lots of :dust: everyones way
> 
> I am still waiting to O too - Desperado I hope you O soon!
> I don't usually until day 13/ 14 so still wishing away the days.
> 
> Anyone else feel like they are wishing their life away sometimes!
> 
> Wishing away the days between af and O and then O to af! Not really able to focus on anything else.
> 
> On another subject my OH has gone away for a couple of days and even though i know i am not fertile I made him bd just before he went - just incase - not that he didn't enjoy it, I do think he was a little insulted that I added the just incase rather than just because though!
> 
> Well I hope that we break all records and that everyone on this thread gets a sticky bean this mth :)

Hi unnamed...yes def know what you mean by wishing time away and not being able to focus on anything else...lets hope its not too much longer for us all!!!!
:dust: xx


----------



## Desperado167

SeaShells said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Hi guys ,how are u all doing ?cd17 today still getting low on my cbfm,have no idea wots going on,but started vitb6 six weeks ago and am really thinking it's that,fed up waiting about,hope everyone else is fine sending u lots :hugs::dust::dust::dust:
> 
> sorry your feeling so fed up:hugs: but i know the feeling, i am on CD15 and still low too, mymonthlys.com reads that i should OV next week so i am holding onto that but i am getting fed up too.If i still get lows next week then i ll be really fed up!!! On day 3 of drinking the delightful:nope: grapefruit juice,wonder if i will get to notice if works:shrug:
> Hopefully we will both get our highs ASAP!!!!
> sending you :hugs::hugs:and lots of :dust:
> xxxxClick to expand...

Thank you seashells:hugs:Wots the grapefruit supposed to do?xxxxxx


----------



## SeaShells

Desperado167 said:


> SeaShells said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Hi guys ,how are u all doing ?cd17 today still getting low on my cbfm,have no idea wots going on,but started vitb6 six weeks ago and am really thinking it's that,fed up waiting about,hope everyone else is fine sending u lots :hugs::dust::dust::dust:
> 
> sorry your feeling so fed up:hugs: but i know the feeling, i am on CD15 and still low too, mymonthlys.com reads that i should OV next week so i am holding onto that but i am getting fed up too.If i still get lows next week then i ll be really fed up!!! On day 3 of drinking the delightful:nope: grapefruit juice,wonder if i will get to notice if works:shrug:
> Hopefully we will both get our highs ASAP!!!!
> sending you :hugs::hugs:and lots of :dust:
> xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you seashells:hugs:Wots the grapefruit supposed to do?xxxxxxClick to expand...

Its supposed to increase the CM, i know of a few ladies that it has worked for and hopefully i will be able to tell you from experience v soon...


----------



## Quisty

I am now on CD21. I think I ovulated on CD14 or CD15. DH and I did the deed on the afternoon of CD13 so I am hoping that will be good enough. I went to the acupuncturist yesterday. She did a treatment on me that is supposed to help with my progersterone levels in the later part of my cycle. I get brown spotting a couple of days prior to AF and she thinks this treatment should solve the problem. I will simply have to wait and see ....


----------



## Desperado167

Quisty said:


> I am now on CD21. I think I ovulated on CD14 or CD15. DH and I did the deed on the afternoon of CD13 so I am hoping that will be good enough. I went to the acupuncturist yesterday. She did a treatment on me that is supposed to help with my progersterone levels in the later part of my cycle. I get brown spotting a couple of days prior to AF and she thinks this treatment should solve the problem. I will simply have to wait and see ....

That all sounds very promising quisty,good luck Hun and keep us posted :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Hi everyone,how are u all doing,sending u lots of :dust::dust::dust:well for me after ten days of testing on my cbfm I finally got a high :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Macwooly

Desperado so pleased to hear your getting your highs :thumbup:

FXed this is your BFP month :dust:


----------



## herbie

Desperado167 said:


> Hi everyone,how are u all doing,sending u lots of :dust::dust::dust:well for me after ten days of testing on my cbfm I finally got a high :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

whoooo:happydance::happydance:
yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance:
go get him:happydance
hope you get that bfp hun:dust::dust:


----------



## unnamed

:happydance: go Desperado :happydance:
:sex: :sex: :sex:

I have some EWCM but no ferning yet - OH comes back tonight after being away for a couple of days- gonna jump him anyway!


----------



## Desperado167

unnamed said:


> :happydance: go Desperado :happydance:
> :sex: :sex: :sex:
> 
> I have some EWCM but no ferning yet - OH comes back tonight after being away for a couple of days- gonna jump him anyway!

Ha ha ha sounds good to me :happydance::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Macwooly said:


> Desperado so pleased to hear your getting your highs :thumbup:
> 
> FXed this is your BFP month :dust:

Thanks macwooly,it's been a long time coming :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

herbie said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone,how are u all doing,sending u lots of :dust::dust::dust:well for me after ten days of testing on my cbfm I finally got a high :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> whoooo:happydance::happydance:
> yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance:
> go get him:happydance
> hope you get that bfp hun:dust::dust:Click to expand...

Thank u herbie and thanks for all your support ,whilst I have been going crazy waiting,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Yay Desperado, really happy to hear you got your high!! :happydance: That wait when O's delayed is even slower and more stressful than the 2WW. I really hope that this is your month.

Unnamed, just like you I seem to shuttle from AF to O and then from O to AF like Sisyphus and those rocks. Hope you gave OH hell when you got him home!

Quisty, you and I are in about the same place in our cycles -- I'm 8dpo today. Are you feeling any symptoms? I promised myself that this month I'd wait until AF was officially late, but I have a strong feeling that I'm not going to make it.


----------



## Desperado167

InVivoVeritas said:


> Yay Desperado, really happy to hear you got your high!! :happydance: That wait when O's delayed is even slower and more stressful than the 2WW. I really hope that this is your month.
> 
> Unnamed, just like you I seem to shuttle from AF to O and then from O to AF like Sisyphus and those rocks. Hope you gave OH hell when you got him home!
> 
> Quisty, you and I are in about the same place in our cycles -- I'm 8dpo today. Are you feeling any symptoms? I promised myself that this month I'd wait until AF was officially late, but I have a strong feeling that I'm not going to make it.

Thank you :hugs:I also say every month I will wait to test but never do,it's so hard,:hugs::hugs:Fixed for you ,:hugs:


----------



## tammyb

Hey Everyone,
May I join. I'm cd3, I think.. Still learning the jargin. I will start follistim injections some time this week and do timed intercourse when they say to hit it. I have previously done 6 iui's naturally with no success. Also, we've been trying one month of 2 years. This is quite possibly the hardest thing that I have ever done in my entire life. I could really use people who know what I am going through. Thanks Ya'll!!](*,)](*,)


----------



## SeaShells

Morning ladies...
How is everyone??
12 tests and CD17 and still on low :sad2::sulk::argh::cry::shrug:....
xx


----------



## Desperado167

SeaShells said:


> Morning ladies...
> How is everyone??
> 12 tests and CD17 and still on low :sad2::sulk::argh::cry::shrug:....
> xx

Hi Hun,I know it's so disheartening but just think for every test u are using u are getting closer to your big o day ,and it won't be long till we are in the tww,:hugs::hugs::happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

tammyb said:


> Hey Everyone,
> May I join. I'm cd3, I think.. Still learning the jargin. I will start follistim injections some time this week and do timed intercourse when they say to hit it. I have previously done 6 iui's naturally with no success. Also, we've been trying one month of 2 years. This is quite possibly the hardest thing that I have ever done in my entire life. I could really use people who know what I am going through. Thanks Ya'll!!](*,)](*,)

Hi tammy and sorry u have had a rough few years trying to conceive,I have been trying to conceive my fifth for five years and have had nine mc's,it's not easy but the support here is great and we keep each other sane,good luck Hun ,keep us up to date on your progress ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## SeaShells

Desperado167 said:


> SeaShells said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies...
> How is everyone??
> 12 tests and CD17 and still on low :sad2::sulk::argh::cry::shrug:....
> xx
> 
> Hi Hun,I know it's so disheartening but just think for every test u are using u are getting closer to your big o day ,and it won't be long till we are in the tww,:hugs::hugs::happydance:Click to expand...

Thank you Desperado :hugs:
I keep looking at all my sticks to see if there is any change but i cant see anything although im not 100% sure of what i am looking for lol :dohh::blush:
xx


----------



## Desperado167

SeaShells said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SeaShells said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies...
> How is everyone??
> 12 tests and CD17 and still on low :sad2::sulk::argh::cry::shrug:....
> xx
> 
> Hi Hun,I know it's so disheartening but just think for every test u are using u are getting closer to your big o day ,and it won't be long till we are in the tww,:hugs::hugs::happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you Desperado :hugs:
> I keep looking at all my sticks to see if there is any change but i cant see anything although im not 100% sure of what i am looking for lol :dohh::blush:
> xxClick to expand...

I do that too ,I line them all up :dohh:Well here's hoping for tomorrow for us both ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Hi everyone,how are u all doing,major mess up for me this month ,:shrug:cd20 today and still high on my cbfm,am getting to the point now that I want to throw it in the bin :brat:baby dust and hugs to all xxxx


----------



## herbie

Desperado167 said:


> Hi everyone,how are u all doing,major mess up for me this month ,:shrug:cd20 today and still high on my cbfm,am getting to the point now that I want to throw it in the bin :brat:baby dust and hugs to all xxxx

oh no:cry: really thought you would of had your peak by now hun
ii sounds like that B6 has defo knackered up your cycle hun:growlmad:
just keep going hun:winkwink:that peak will probably come out of nowhere:winkwink:


----------



## Desperado167

herbie said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone,how are u all doing,major mess up for me this month ,:shrug:cd20 today and still high on my cbfm,am getting to the point now that I want to throw it in the bin :brat:baby dust and hugs to all xxxx
> 
> oh no:cry: really thought you would of had your peak by now hun
> ii sounds like that B6 has defo knackered up your cycle hun:growlmad:
> just keep going hun:winkwink:that peak will probably come out of nowhere:winkwink:Click to expand...

Thanks Hun,am gonna keep going till the weekend to give Myself the best chance ,think that's the best dh can do ,any updates with u?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## herbie

Desperado167 said:


> herbie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone,how are u all doing,major mess up for me this month ,:shrug:cd20 today and still high on my cbfm,am getting to the point now that I want to throw it in the bin :brat:baby dust and hugs to all xxxx
> 
> oh no:cry: really thought you would of had your peak by now hun
> ii sounds like that B6 has defo knackered up your cycle hun:growlmad:
> just keep going hun:winkwink:that peak will probably come out of nowhere:winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Hun,am gonna keep going till the weekend to give Myself the best chance ,think that's the best dh can do ,any updates with u?:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

i"m on dpo6 but no symptons at all:nope:
so we"ll see 
not getting my hopes up this month:nope:
i usually have loads of promising symptons and then af arrives:growlmad:


----------



## SeaShells

Desperado167 said:


> Hi everyone,how are u all doing,major mess up for me this month ,:shrug:cd20 today and still high on my cbfm,am getting to the point now that I want to throw it in the bin :brat:baby dust and hugs to all xxxx

Morning Desperado...sorry you havnt had your peak yet :hugs: FX it will be tom.... I know what you mean by throwing it in the bin!!! test 13 and CD18 and still no change for me:nope: really wanted to :cry: this morning, feel very much like...oh whats the point...but keep telling myself that this is 1st month with CBFM and 1st month of trying to pin point my actuall OV (didnt do to well with smiley sticks in past) and too chill out (so much easier to say than do!!) DH keeps telling me that it will happen and we will get our BFP and to try n relax a bit...oh to be a man :haha:
xxx


----------



## Macwooly

:hugs: for all the ladies who need one especially Desperado, Herbie and SeaShells :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## SeaShells

Macwooly said:


> :hugs: for all the ladies who need one especially Desperado, Herbie and SeaShells :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Thank you Macwooly, much needed and appreciated....
xx


----------



## Macwooly

Well here's extra then :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug:


----------



## herbie

Macwooly said:


> :hugs: for all the ladies who need one especially Desperado, Herbie and SeaShells :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

thanks hunni xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## unnamed

Hi all,

:hugs: and :dust: to all 

I too am still waiting for O but am not due for a couple more days.


----------



## RacyRaspberry

CD18 and things not looking good :(

My temps have been unusually low, thought i was ovulating saturday because of CM but little temp rise then straight back down and stayed there since...


----------



## Desperado167

unnamed said:


> Hi all,
> 
> :hugs: and :dust: to all
> 
> I too am still waiting for O but am not due for a couple more days.

Hi Hun,hope o comes soon ,cd21 for me and cbfm still on high ,dh is exhausted after five nites in a row of bd ,good luck Hun,loads bd for you then :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

RacyRaspberry said:


> CD18 and things not looking good :(
> 
> My temps have been unusually low, thought i was ovulating saturday because of CM but little temp rise then straight back down and stayed there since...

Hi Hun,try and stay positive,I don't have a clue about the temps ,sorry ,but sending u lots of :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## SeaShells

Mornin ladies...
Test 14 and CD19 and STILL low....:growlmad:....Gosh im so fed up!!! Hubby keeps telling me to stay positive but its so hard when we POAS every morning and nothing changes....:cry:
Sorry for whinging....
Have a good Day...
xxxx


----------



## Desperado167

SeaShells said:


> Mornin ladies...
> Test 14 and CD19 and STILL low....:growlmad:....Gosh im so fed up!!! Hubby keeps telling me to stay positive but its so hard when we POAS every morning and nothing changes....:cry:
> Sorry for whinging....
> Have a good Day...
> xxxx

Morning seashells:hugs:Cd21 here and still on high after my 13th test,don't know either how long we can keep this up ,sending u lots of hugs Hun,we are in this together :hugs::hugs:,bet we both get our peak on the same day :happydance:,stay busy ,it usually helps :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Morning ladies - sorry to hear your having to play the waiting game for highs, peaks and ovulation :hugs:

Seashells if you can't whine on here where can you? :hugs:

Well CD48 today BUT could be the last day of this cycle as had the usual discharge I get the day before AF last night so desperately praying the old :witch: turns up today - FXed


----------



## SeaShells

Desperado167 said:


> SeaShells said:
> 
> 
> Mornin ladies...
> Test 14 and CD19 and STILL low....:growlmad:....Gosh im so fed up!!! Hubby keeps telling me to stay positive but its so hard when we POAS every morning and nothing changes....:cry:
> Sorry for whinging....
> Have a good Day...
> xxxx
> 
> Morning seashells:hugs:Cd21 here and still on high after my 13th test,don't know either how long we can keep this up ,sending u lots of hugs Hun,we are in this together :hugs::hugs:,bet we both get our peak on the same day :happydance:,stay busy ,it usually helps :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you Desperado :hugs: so nice to know someone else going through this annoying wait too. Would be great if we peak at same time :happydance: and can share the dreaded `other 2ww. Sending you lots of :hugs: back!!! FX for us and everyone else.
xxx


----------



## SeaShells

Macwooly said:


> Morning ladies - sorry to hear your having to play the waiting game for highs, peaks and ovulation :hugs:
> 
> Seashells if you can't whine on here where can you? :hugs:
> 
> Well CD48 today BUT could be the last day of this cycle as had the usual discharge I get the day before AF last night so desperately praying the old :witch: turns up today - FXed

Thank you Macwooly:hugs: feel like all i do is whine lately lol...
Really hope the :witch: shows herself for you so you can move on to fresh new cycle.
:hugs::hugs:
xxx


----------



## Macwooly

No point the forum being here if you couldn't get feelings out :hugs: 

My grandfather said a good complain kept him young and he lived till he was 88 so maybe he had a point :laugh2:

The AF :witch: has most definitely arrived :happydance: Onto a new cycle and different things to obsess over now :)

But having a large G&T tonight before being good for another month :)


----------



## SeaShells

Macwooly said:


> No point the forum being here if you couldn't get feelings out :hugs:
> 
> My grandfather said a good complain kept him young and he lived till he was 88 so maybe he had a point :laugh2:
> 
> The AF :witch: has most definitely arrived :happydance: Onto a new cycle and different things to obsess over now :)
> 
> But having a large G&T tonight before being good for another month :)

:hugs::hugs::hugs:
Everytime i moan i will remember what your Grandfather said and tell people especially my DH that i am moaning for my health :haha::haha:
Really hope this cycle is the one for you!!!
Enjoy that G&T tonight :happydance:
xxx


----------



## herbie

keep going girls :thumbup:that peak will come:happydance:
i"m on 6dpo but no symptons at all, so not looking good:cry:
the past couple of days had really watery cm but only usually get that just before af
so really dont know whats going on with my body:nope:


----------



## SeaShells

herbie said:


> keep going girls :thumbup:that peak will come:happydance:
> i"m on 6dpo but no symptons at all, so not looking good:cry:
> the past couple of days had really watery cm but only usually get that just before af
> so really dont know whats going on with my body:nope:

Thanks herbie...
our bodies can be so cruel at times like these....FX for you...your not out until the :witch: shows her ugly face so hang in there.
:hugs::hugs::hugs:
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Desperado167

herbie said:


> keep going girls :thumbup:that peak will come:happydance:
> i"m on 6dpo but no symptons at all, so not looking good:cry:
> the past couple of days had really watery cm but only usually get that just before af
> so really dont know whats going on with my body:nope:

Stay positive Hun,u will know soon enough,it's all just a big waiting game.loads of people on here get a bfp with no symptoms and more cm is usually a good thing ,thinking of you :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Macwooly said:


> No point the forum being here if you couldn't get feelings out :hugs:
> 
> My grandfather said a good complain kept him young and he lived till he was 88 so maybe he had a point :laugh2:
> 
> The AF :witch: has most definitely arrived :happydance: Onto a new cycle and different things to obsess over now :)
> 
> But having a large G&T tonight before being good for another month :)

Your grandfather sounds fab Hun,just like you,so glad you are back on track :happydance::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

4dpo here...just got cross hairs on FF...ugh...the 2WW... I think I know what makes it worse... that for a few weeks we are constantly peeing on a stick and checking for something... withdrawals from POAS makes it worse! LOL


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> 4dpo here...just got cross hairs on FF...ugh...the 2WW... I think I know what makes it worse... that for a few weeks we are constantly peeing on a stick and checking for something... withdrawals from POAS makes it worse! LOL

:haha::haha: u are so right I am obsessed with POAS,dread to think how much I have spent on tests the last five years,cud probably have bought myself a new car :haha::haha:


----------



## LLbean

yes but it is something to make us feel some what in charge lol...there should be something else to test POAS while waiting to do the hpt lol


----------



## Macwooly

:hugs: for all the ladies on the dreaded 2WW :hugs:


----------



## luvmydoggies

Hello Girls!

Hi Desperado!!! Sorry I have been mia for a few days, I just have been super busy. I read your post about being on CD21 or 22 and still getting 'highs' on the cbfm. Me toooooo! It is CD23 for me and I am still getting 'highs'???? I only have a 28 day cycle. I am also ready to throw it...but I want to throw it across the street. This is the third month using it/have gone through sooo many flippen sticks, which are expensive. I was temping...maybe not to the t but Fertility Friend said I ov'd on CD15 and TYOYF said I prob. ov'd on the CD17. I'm not even sure if we bd'd at the right time. Am so frustrated.:wacko:

Sorry for the rant!

How are all of you lovely ladies doing???


----------



## Desperado167

Hi luvmydoggies ,have def missed u here Hun.am going to rename it the clear blue fertility monster,:haha::haha:It's also driving me nuts,this is also my third month with it ,do u think it has missed ovulation,I seriously think I have ,just don't know wen to stop bd,I have spent a fortune too on tests this month,am thinking of getting the fertility watch for my 44th birthday in 17 days:haha:Dh will kill me ,ha ha ,wot are we going to do?have u still been bd?lots of love and hugs Hun,:hugs::hugs::hugs:Glad u are back :hugs:P.s I love your rants


----------



## luvmydoggies

It should be named....the cb fertility monster! The instructions say that it _may_ take 1 month for the machine to 'get to know your cycle' not blooming 3....geez.
Have missed you too! Dh and I have not been bd ,only here and there since I got so pissed at the machine. uggggg....it was supposed to take the guess work out??? yeah right!!!! I think you must have ov'd already too!!!:thumbup: Still keeping my fx'ed for us to get our bfp....:hugs::hugs::hugs: no thanks to the machine!!!:nope:


----------



## Quisty

Bugger!!! I got AF today ... on CD 25 which I was not expecting. Oh well, on to the next cycle...


----------



## Desperado167

Quisty said:


> Bugger!!! I got AF today ... on CD 25 which I was not expecting. Oh well, on to the next cycle...

Awk sorry Hun,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Can't believe it cd22 today and I got my peak on my cbfm:wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## SeaShells

Desperado167 said:


> Can't believe it cd22 today and I got my peak on my cbfm:wohoo::wohoo:

WOO HOOOOOO :happydance::happydance::happydance: Thats brilliant..so happy for you.:hugs::hugs:

Still low for me :wacko: test 15 CD20!!! keep thinking what if i have done something wrong like POAS wrong (although not sure how i could do that wrong)....only 5 more sticks left out of the 20...If it hasnt showed me a high within the next 5 sticks will it keep asking me??? 
xxxxx


----------



## herbie

Quisty said:


> Bugger!!! I got AF today ... on CD 25 which I was not expecting. Oh well, on to the next cycle...

so sorry hun:hugs:


----------



## herbie

Desperado167 said:


> Can't believe it cd22 today and I got my peak on my cbfm:wohoo::wohoo:


yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

SeaShells said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Can't believe it cd22 today and I got my peak on my cbfm:wohoo::wohoo:
> 
> WOO HOOOOOO :happydance::happydance::happydance: Thats brilliant..so happy for you.:hugs::hugs:
> 
> Still low for me :wacko: test 15 CD20!!! keep thinking what if i have done something wrong like POAS wrong (although not sure how i could do that wrong)....only 5 more sticks left out of the 20...If it hasnt showed me a high within the next 5 sticks will it keep asking me???
> xxxxxClick to expand...

Thank u Hun,that was my 14th test and am on cd22 and I really thought I had missed o,so just hang on in there Hun it will cum.keep testing and keep your chin up ,I wud get more tests in for the cbfm just in case ,good luck and keep me posted,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## herbie

SeaShells said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Can't believe it cd22 today and I got my peak on my cbfm:wohoo::wohoo:
> 
> WOO HOOOOOO :happydance::happydance::happydance: Thats brilliant..so happy for you.:hugs::hugs:
> 
> Still low for me :wacko: test 15 CD20!!! keep thinking what if i have done something wrong like POAS wrong (although not sure how i could do that wrong)....only 5 more sticks left out of the 20...If it hasnt showed me a high within the next 5 sticks will it keep asking me???
> xxxxxClick to expand...

keep going hun:thumbup:
i know its a pain but it will come:winkwink:


----------



## Macwooly

Quisty - sorry AF got you :hugs:

Seashells - hope your peak is with you soon :hugs:

Desperado - so pleased for your peak :happydance: Your DH will be able to have a rest soon :laugh2: Really hoping this is your month :dust:


----------



## Jax41

Desperado167 said:


> Can't believe it cd22 today and I got my peak on my cbfm:wohoo::wohoo:

:bunny::sex::bunny::sex::sleep::sleep: Keep going on that marathon Desperado!!!x


----------



## LLbean

Quisty....sorry the witch got you...ugh

Desperado....IT'S BUSINESS TIME!


----------



## SeaShells

Desperado167 said:


> SeaShells said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Can't believe it cd22 today and I got my peak on my cbfm:wohoo::wohoo:
> 
> WOO HOOOOOO :happydance::happydance::happydance: Thats brilliant..so happy for you.:hugs::hugs:
> 
> Still low for me :wacko: test 15 CD20!!! keep thinking what if i have done something wrong like POAS wrong (although not sure how i could do that wrong)....only 5 more sticks left out of the 20...If it hasnt showed me a high within the next 5 sticks will it keep asking me???
> xxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Thank u Hun,that was my 14th test and am on cd22 and I really thought I had missed o,so just hang on in there Hun it will cum.keep testing and keep your chin up ,I wud get more tests in for the cbfm just in case ,good luck and keep me posted,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you Desperado...My hubby keeps saying the same as you. I feel a bit better this afternoon. I have got another box of sticks just hope i dnt need to use them...:hugs::hugs:


----------



## unnamed

Quisty - so sorry :witch: got you 

Seashells - maybe we will be 2ww buddies

Desperado - Yay for your peak Your DH will be able to have a rest soon Really hoping this is your month 

OMG I am supposed to ovulate today - fat chance -not a sign of it even being on its way!

What is it with this month?

Loads of people have really messed up cycles

:dust:


----------



## Desperado167

Hi guys thanks for your kind words,it's been an awful day ,ended up in a and e all day with my youngest,they thought it was appendicitis ,was there for seven hours,thank the lord she's ok ,just home,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Sorry to hear Desperado...glad she is ok!


----------



## Desperado167

Thanks llbean,been having really bad ovulation pains today on the rite hand side ,cud hardly walk out of the hospital,does that mean it's over for me or do I keep on bd,already bd this morning?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

well you don't need to BD today again, but tomorrow if you are up for it it would not hurt ;-)...when did you ovulate?


----------



## Desperado167

Got my peak at six this morning ,bd at seven then had really bad ovulation pains at four!:hugs:


----------



## LLbean

nah you are fine...do it tomorrow if you feel up to it


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> nah you are fine...do it tomorrow if you feel up to it

Probably a really stupid questions but wot exactly are those pains .always get them really bad on my rite side ,is it the egg or wot?:hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Desperado167 said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> nah you are fine...do it tomorrow if you feel up to it
> 
> Probably a really stupid questions but wot exactly are those pains .always get them really bad on my rite side ,is it the egg or wot?:hugs:Click to expand...

https://www.justmommies.com/articles/ovulation-pain.shtml

Causes

Mittelschmerz (ovulation pain) is believed to have a variety of causes:

* Follicular swelling: The swelling of follicles in the ovaries prior to ovulation. While only one or two eggs mature to the point of being released, a number of follicles grow during the follicular phase of the menstrual cycle (non-dominant follicles atrophy prior to ovulation). Because follicles develop on both sides, this theory explains mittelschmerz that occurs simultaneously on both sides of the abdomen.

* Ovarian wall rupture: The ovaries have no openings; at ovulation the egg breaks through the ovary's wall. This may make ovulation itself painful for some women.

* Fallopian tube contraction: After ovulation, the fallopian tubes contract (similar to peristalsis of the esophagus), which may cause pain in some women.

* Smooth muscle cell contraction: At ovulation, this pain may be related to smooth muscle cell contraction in the ovary as well as in its ligaments. These contractions occur in response to an increased level of prostaglandin F2-alpha, itself mediated by the surge of luteinizing hormone (LH).

* Irritation: At the time of ovulation, blood or other fluid is released from the ruptured egg follicle. This fluid may cause irritation of the abdominal lining.


----------



## luvmydoggies

Yay!!! Desperado!!!! So happy you got your peak!:happydance::happydance: Also so happy you didn't miss your O.
As for me, still getting highs...and it's CD24 for me. Maybe next month it will work.


----------



## unnamed

:hugs:

Sorry to hear about our youngest Desperado I hope they are OK now


----------



## Desperado167

unnamed said:


> :hugs:
> 
> Sorry to hear about our youngest Desperado I hope they are OK now

Thanks Hun,she's exhausted but just got her into her pjs ,heating on, a good DVD and she's content,really appreciate it love :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

luvmydoggies said:


> Yay!!! Desperado!!!! So happy you got your peak!:happydance::happydance: Also so happy you didn't miss your O.
> As for me, still getting highs...and it's CD24 for me. Maybe next month it will work.

Awk Hun,hope it all works out for you,it's so frustrating,:hugs:I really think I wud have threw my monitor across the room today if it had have been high again:haha::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Thank u llbean for the info.you are so helpful,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Desperado - :hugs: got you and your youngest :hugs:

Sending :dust: for all TTC :dust:


----------



## SeaShells

Sorry to hear about you youngest Desperado, hope she gets better ASAP...:hugs::hugs: to you both.
I got all hopefull and excited this afternoon, sorry for tmi but i had a blob of EWCM and have some pains in sides so thought things were happening but EWCM went as quick as it came :wacko:..not looking foward to POAS stick in morning....
Hope everyone else is ok...:hugs: to everyone.
xx


----------



## Desperado167

SeaShells said:


> Sorry to hear about you youngest Desperado, hope she gets better ASAP...:hugs::hugs: to you both.
> I got all hopefull and excited this afternoon, sorry for tmi but i had a blob of EWCM and have some pains in sides so thought things were happening but EWCM went as quick as it came :wacko:..not looking foward to POAS stick in morning....
> Hope everyone else is ok...:hugs: to everyone.
> xx

Awk Hun,hope u get that peak soon,I had the rumbles in my tum for a few days before the real o pains yesterday,got another peak this morning and I hope i have gave it my best shot this month,:hugs::hugs::hugs:keep me posted :) :)


----------



## herbie

SeaShells said:


> Sorry to hear about you youngest Desperado, hope she gets better ASAP...:hugs::hugs: to you both.
> I got all hopefull and excited this afternoon, sorry for tmi but i had a blob of EWCM and have some pains in sides so thought things were happening but EWCM went as quick as it came :wacko:..not looking foward to POAS stick in morning....
> Hope everyone else is ok...:hugs: to everyone.
> xx

really hope you get your peak hun:winkwink:


----------



## herbie

well got a bit of a dilema
i"m going out tomorrow night, first time in ages, but i"m just wondering wud it be too early too test? i"ll be 9dpo
i was gonna wait till af turns up before testing, but don"t know wether to have a drink or not 
what do you thing girls?


----------



## Desperado167

herbie said:


> well got a bit of a dilema
> i"m going out tomorrow night, first time in ages, but i"m just wondering wud it be too early too test? i"ll be 9dpo
> i was gonna wait till af turns up before testing, but don"t know wether to have a drink or not
> what do you thing girls?

O dear,that's very difficult Hun,as I only drink at Xmas and never have whilst pregnant ,but I wud def test and u never know u may get a bfp, on the other hand it cud be neg and u cud still be pregnant as it's so early :haha::haha:Sorry not much help am I.:hugs::hugs:


----------



## herbie

Desperado167 said:


> herbie said:
> 
> 
> well got a bit of a dilema
> i"m going out tomorrow night, first time in ages, but i"m just wondering wud it be too early too test? i"ll be 9dpo
> i was gonna wait till af turns up before testing, but don"t know wether to have a drink or not
> what do you thing girls?
> 
> O dear,that's very difficult Hun,as I only drink at Xmas and never have whilst pregnant ,but I wud def test and u never know u may get a bfp, on the other hand it cud be neg and u cud still be pregnant as it's so early :haha::haha:Sorry not much help am I.:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

i wasn"t going to drink but we are going out with family and i don"t want them to get the wrong idea:nope:
oh well i"ll maybe test in the morning and go from there:thumbup:
thanks hun:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

herbie said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> herbie said:
> 
> 
> well got a bit of a dilema
> i"m going out tomorrow night, first time in ages, but i"m just wondering wud it be too early too test? i"ll be 9dpo
> i was gonna wait till af turns up before testing, but don"t know wether to have a drink or not
> what do you thing girls?
> 
> O dear,that's very difficult Hun,as I only drink at Xmas and never have whilst pregnant ,but I wud def test and u never know u may get a bfp, on the other hand it cud be neg and u cud still be pregnant as it's so early :haha::haha:Sorry not much help am I.:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> i wasn"t going to drink but we are going out with family and i don"t want them to get the wrong idea:nope:
> oh well i"ll maybe test in the morning and go from there:thumb up thanks hun:hugs:Good luck Hun,keeping everything fixed for you :hugs::hugs:::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...


----------



## SeaShells

Desperado167 said:


> SeaShells said:
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear about you youngest Desperado, hope she gets better ASAP...:hugs::hugs: to you both.
> I got all hopefull and excited this afternoon, sorry for tmi but i had a blob of EWCM and have some pains in sides so thought things were happening but EWCM went as quick as it came :wacko:..not looking foward to POAS stick in morning....
> Hope everyone else is ok...:hugs: to everyone.
> xx
> 
> Awk Hun,hope u get that peak soon,I had the rumbles in my tum for a few days before the real o pains yesterday,got another peak this morning and I hope i have gave it my best shot this month,:hugs::hugs::hugs:keep me posted :) :)Click to expand...

Thanks Desperado, so glad your on track this month, really hope its your BFP this month too :flower:
Well as expected i got the usual low...i could scream with it now...oh well just have to sit back and wait...
xxxx


----------



## SeaShells

herbie said:


> SeaShells said:
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear about you youngest Desperado, hope she gets better ASAP...:hugs::hugs: to you both.
> I got all hopefull and excited this afternoon, sorry for tmi but i had a blob of EWCM and have some pains in sides so thought things were happening but EWCM went as quick as it came :wacko:..not looking foward to POAS stick in morning....
> Hope everyone else is ok...:hugs: to everyone.
> xx
> 
> really hope you get your peak hun:winkwink:Click to expand...

Thank you Herbie....Good luck to you too!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Awk seashells :hugs:,am so sorry,I thought wen u weren't on this morning u were bd,:hugs:,am keeping u in my prayers it all works out for u soon,:hugs::hugs:Am sure u are so fed up but keep going Hun,chin up :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## RacyRaspberry

Well according to my temp chart I am 3DPO :)

My temp has been so up and down this month, its usually steady as a rock!
So fingers crossed ;)


----------



## Desperado167

RacyRaspberry said:


> Well according to my temp chart I am 3DPO :)
> 
> My temp has been so up and down this month, its usually steady as a rock!
> So fingers crossed ;)

Yipee,:dust:happy days hun,not long now till u poas,not long behind you think I ovulated yesterday :hugs::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

Hi to all my lovely ladies and thank u all for keeping me sane the last few weeks ,wishing u all lots of :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## SeaShells

Desperado167 said:


> Awk seashells :hugs:,am so sorry,I thought wen u weren't on this morning u were bd,:hugs:,am keeping u in my prayers it all works out for u soon,:hugs::hugs:Am sure u are so fed up but keep going Hun,chin up :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Thank you Desperado, you ve been wonderful at keeping my sprits up.:hugs::hugs: Thank you also for the friend request.:flower:

The support on this forum is amazing,thank you all so much!!!!
xxx


----------



## Desperado167

SeaShells said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Awk seashells :hugs:,am so sorry,I thought wen u weren't on this morning u were bd,:hugs:,am keeping u in my prayers it all works out for u soon,:hugs::hugs:Am sure u are so fed up but keep going Hun,chin up :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Thank you Desperado, you ve been wonderful at keeping my sprits up.:hugs::hugs: Thank you also for the friend request.:flower:
> 
> The support on this forum is amazing,thank you all so much!!!!
> xxxClick to expand...

No problem Hun,we are all here for each other,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

HUGS all around!!!!!!!!
along with some
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> HUGS all around!!!!!!!!
> along with some
> :dust::dust::dust:

:hugs::hugs::hugs:,p.s I love your foto,so pretty :hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

awwww thank you, it's my newest baby... my yorkie Oliver. Here is my favorite of his


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> awwww thank you, it's my newest baby... my yorkie Oliver. Here is my favorite of his

Omg he's adorable,so so cute,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

I just realized...were you talking about my avatar or my own picture? LOL sorry if I miss understood...either way THANK YOU


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> I just realized...were you talking about my avatar or my own picture? LOL sorry if I miss understood...either way THANK YOU

Lol,I was talking about the gorge foto of you,but your doggie is adorable too :):) :hugs::hugs:


----------



## herbie

LLbean said:


> awwww thank you, it's my newest baby... my yorkie Oliver. Here is my favorite of his

omg he is just gawgussssss
my mums got a toy yorkie
my little girls guinea pig is bigger than him
but he"s such a nice natured yorkie
the yorkie we had when i was at home was a bugger!!!!
let people in but wouldn"t let them out


----------



## LLbean

hahaha mine is a sweetie...at least so far...other than chewing half the house down LOL...he is teething


----------



## herbie

LLbean said:


> hahaha mine is a sweetie...at least so far...other than chewing half the house down LOL...he is teething

i wanted a yorkie but mt hubby wont let me:cry:
didn"t help my nephew got one for christmas and i fell in love with him
he looked just like oli but slowly losing his baby black hair now
and going grey but they are still cute


----------



## Desperado167

How are things with u herbie,did u test Hun?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

yes, please test ladies...kind of craving a BFP soon here! lol


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> yes, please test ladies...kind of craving a BFP soon here! lol

Me too,can't wait till the testing begins :hugs::hugs:


----------



## herbie

Desperado167 said:


> How are things with u herbie,did u test Hun?:hugs::hugs:

no i didn"t hun
i chickened out!!!!:haha::haha:
it"s still so early (9dpo) don"t want to see that BFN:cry:
so...i"m just gonna drink shandy so it looks like lager lol but only have a couple
i"m not convinced its my month :nope:


----------



## Desperado167

herbie said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> How are things with u herbie,did u test Hun?:hugs::hugs:
> 
> no i didn"t hun
> i chickened out!!!!:haha::haha:
> it"s still so early (9dpo) don"t want to see that BFN:cry:
> so...i"m just gonna drink shandy so it looks like lager lol but only have a couple
> i"m not convinced its my month :nope:Click to expand...

Well u never know:hugs: as u say it's still early days ,keeping fixed for u it's a bfp,have a great nite :hugs::hugs:


----------



## SeaShells

Morning Ladies...:hugs:.just a quick post this AM (going cinema with kids) but wanted to let you know i got my HIGH:happydance::happydance: this morning... I had more EWCM mucas yest and cramping in stomache,almost like AF. So glad i am in working order lol...
Right i ve got to dash, i will be back later...
Have a good day :flower:
xxxx


----------



## Desperado167

SeaShells said:


> Morning Ladies...:hugs:.just a quick post this AM (going cinema with kids) but wanted to let you know i got my HIGH:happydance::happydance: this morning... I had more EWCM mucas yest and cramping in stomache,almost like AF. So glad i am in working order lol...
> Right i ve got to dash, i will be back later...
> Have a good day :flower:
> xxxx

Omg.am so excited and happy for u Hun,yipee :happydance::happydance:Good luck with the bd and have a great day lovely,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## herbie

SeaShells said:


> Morning Ladies...:hugs:.just a quick post this AM (going cinema with kids) but wanted to let you know i got my HIGH:happydance::happydance: this morning... I had more EWCM mucas yest and cramping in stomache,almost like AF. So glad i am in working order lol...
> Right i ve got to dash, i will be back later...
> Have a good day :flower:
> xxxx

great news hun:happydance::happydance:
have a good day and happy BDing:winkwink:


----------



## Desperado167

Hi herbie,how's u Hun?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## SeaShells

herbie said:


> SeaShells said:
> 
> 
> Morning Ladies...:hugs:.just a quick post this AM (going cinema with kids) but wanted to let you know i got my HIGH:happydance::happydance: this morning... I had more EWCM mucas yest and cramping in stomache,almost like AF. So glad i am in working order lol...
> Right i ve got to dash, i will be back later...
> Have a good day :flower:
> xxxx
> 
> great news hun:happydance::happydance:
> have a good day and happy BDing:winkwink:Click to expand...

Thank you...im so relieved lol :happydance::happydance:


----------



## herbie

Desperado167 said:


> Hi herbie,how's u Hun?:hugs::hugs:

had a really good night:winkwink:
3 days till testing:happydance:
really don"t think it"s my month though:nope:
you kinda know
but we"ll see
hows everyone doing?:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

herbie said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Hi herbie,how's u Hun?:hugs::hugs:
> 
> had a really good night:winkwink:
> 3 days till testing:happydance:
> really don"t think it"s my month though:nope:
> you kinda know
> but we"ll see
> hows everyone doing?:hugs:Click to expand...

Glad u had a great time:hugs:Cant wait till u test and if it's not your month there's always next month,stay strong:hugs:Well am just up and cbfm is on low today,thank the lord,been up all nite to the loo and am so exhausted,also have a sore throat and really don't feel well:cry:


----------



## herbie

Desperado167 said:


> herbie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Hi herbie,how's u Hun?:hugs::hugs:
> 
> had a really good night:winkwink:
> 3 days till testing:happydance:
> really don"t think it"s my month though:nope:
> you kinda know
> but we"ll see
> hows everyone doing?:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Glad u had a great time:hugs:Cant wait till u test and if it's not your month there's always next month,stay strong:hugs:Well am just up and cbfm is on low today,thank the lord,been up all nite to the loo and am so exhausted,also have a sore throat and really don't feel well:cry:Click to expand...

awwwww so sorry your not feeling well hunni:hugs:
how many dpo are you hun?


----------



## Desperado167

Just 2dpo,just think I have totally wrecked myself trying this month,as my thighs and bottom are sore too,lol,not too sure wots going on :blush:Throat a bit better,thanks for your concern hun:hugs:Don't know wot I would do without you guys :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Now has all the BDing caused the sore thighs and bottom? :laugh2: 

Glad the sore throat is slightly better than when you woke and hope you feel fully recovered soon - just in time for a BFP hopefully :dust:


----------



## Desperado167

Macwooly said:


> Now has all the BDing caused the sore thighs and bottom? :laugh2:
> 
> Glad the sore throat is slightly better than when you woke and hope you feel fully recovered soon - just in time for a BFP hopefully :dust:

Thanks Hun,I know how funny is that,dh is knackered too,:jo:


----------



## SeaShells

Hello Lovely ladies :flower:

Hope everyone is well and happy...
I am still high today:happydance: and noticed both lines on CBFM stick are basically the same colour and im guessing thats good sign lol :happydance:

Hope you all have a good day...:dust: to us all 
xxxx


----------



## SeaShells

Desperado167 said:


> herbie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Hi herbie,how's u Hun?:hugs::hugs:
> 
> had a really good night:winkwink:
> 3 days till testing:happydance:
> really don"t think it"s my month though:nope:
> you kinda know
> but we"ll see
> hows everyone doing?:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Glad u had a great time:hugs:Cant wait till u test and if it's not your month there's always next month,stay strong:hugs:Well am just up and cbfm is on low today,thank the lord,been up all nite to the loo and am so exhausted,also have a sore throat and really don't feel well:cry:Click to expand...

Sorry your not feeling well today Desperado:hugs::flower:
Now its time for you to sit back and relax(well as much as you can in the 2ww)Thinking of you :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Pink Sunshine

Hi all! This is my first post! Happy to be here.
Me:35
DH: 38
I had a m/c in March (#1). But, in July we plan to start again! YAY! And I could use some buddies. WooooHoooo! Let's make babies!:happydance:


----------



## LLbean

Welcome Pink Sunshine...yes, lets all get our BFPs!

Desperado...hope you get well soon!


----------



## Ruth2307

Hi Everyone

Just popping by to say hello and wish you all the best during the TWW. I am dying to congratulate one or all of you on the BFP sticky thread!!!

Lots of love
xxxxxxxxxxx

PS Settling into the new board quite well but still miss you all and can't wait for you to join the 35+ and pregnant board.


----------



## LLbean

Ruth2307 said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> Just popping by to say hello and wish you all the best during the TWW. I am dying to congratulate one or all of you on the BFP sticky thread!!!
> 
> Lots of love
> xxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> PS Settling into the new board quite well but still miss you all and can't wait for you to join the 35+ and pregnant board.

Hi Ruth!

How are you feeling? We too hope to join you on that board soon ;-)


----------



## Desperado167

SeaShells said:


> Hello Lovely ladies :flower:
> 
> Hope everyone is well and happy...
> I am still high today:happydance: and noticed both lines on CBFM stick are basically the same colour and im guessing thats good sign lol :happydance:
> 
> Hope you all have a good day...:dust: to us all
> xxxx

Hi Hun,that's def a good sign:happydance:Get to it :sex::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Desperado167

Pink Sunshine said:


> Hi all! This is my first post! Happy to be here.
> Me:35
> DH: 38
> I had a m/c in March (#1). But, in July we plan to start again! YAY! And I could use some buddies. WooooHoooo! Let's make babies!:happydance:

Sorry for your mc pink sunshine:hugs:welcome:hugs: and u will def meet some lovely buddies here,:hugs:Good luck Hun,:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> Welcome Pink Sunshine...yes, lets all get our BFPs!
> 
> Desperado...hope you get well soon!

Thanks llbean:hugs:Just sitting down to three hours of ironing :dohh:no rest for the wicked :haha:Am feeling much better:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Ruth2307 said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> Just popping by to say hello and wish you all the best during the TWW. I am dying to congratulate one or all of you on the BFP sticky thread!!!
> 
> Lots of love
> xxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> PS Settling into the new board quite well but still miss you all and can't wait for you to join the 35+ and pregnant board.

Hello lovely,:hugs:We still miss u :hugs:,thank u so much for thinking of us and we all hope to join u really soon:hugs:


----------



## herbie

ive just tested and its a :bfp::bfp:
im still shaking 
i cant believe it:happydance:
just hope everything goes ok this time:hugs:


----------



## Ruth2307

herbie said:


> ive just tested and its a :bfp::bfp:
> im still shaking
> i cant believe it:happydance:
> just hope everything goes ok this time:hugs:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
Congratulations!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jax41

herbie said:


> ive just tested and its a :bfp::bfp:
> im still shaking
> i cant believe it:happydance:
> just hope everything goes ok this time:hugs:

YES, YES, YES!!!! :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: Good going Herbie, fab news hun!!!xXx


----------



## Desperado167

herbie said:


> ive just tested and its a :bfp::bfp:
> im still shaking
> i cant believe it:happydance:
> just hope everything goes ok this time:hugs:

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:Omg Hun that is bloody fantastic,well done you,:):):)xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

herbie said:


> ive just tested and its a :bfp::bfp:
> im still shaking
> i cant believe it:happydance:
> just hope everything goes ok this time:hugs:

Wishing u a happy and healthy nine months,can't believe it,:happydance::happydance::happydance:,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## herbie

thanks so much girls:hugs:
i cant believe it either lol


----------



## Desperado167

herbie said:


> thanks so much girls:hugs:
> i cant believe it either lol

Rite:hugs: ,wen did u bd and wot vitamins and pills were u taking,cos I am taking them next month:haha::haha:


----------



## Indigo77

YAY HERBIE!!!!
:wohoo:
:wohoo:
:wohoo:
:wohoo:
:wohoo:
:wohoo:


----------



## herbie

Desperado167 said:


> herbie said:
> 
> 
> thanks so much girls:hugs:
> i cant believe it either lol
> 
> Rite:hugs: ,wen did u bd and wot vitamins and pills were u taking,cos I am taking them next month:haha::haha:Click to expand...

you wont need them YOU WILL GET YOUR BFP!!!!!!!!!:hugs:
i used cb digi opk test so when i got my smiley face we BD"D those 2 nights and that was it
i took- conception pre-natal vits
royal jelly
coq10
l-aritine
maca
epo up till ov and then flaxseed oil
i ate almonds and loads of brocoli and chicken(full of protein)


----------



## herbie

oh and cut out caffeine this month and drank green tea and filter water:thumbup:


----------



## Macwooly

herbie said:


> ive just tested and its a :bfp::bfp:
> im still shaking
> i cant believe it:happydance:
> just hope everything goes ok this time:hugs:

Congratulations :happydance:

Hope you have a happy and healthy pregnancy :thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

Well if I don't get my bfp,I am trying wot u did :haha:How much did u take of each,sorry for all the questions but am sure everyone Is curious:haha:so so happy for u hun:hugs::hugs:


----------



## herbie

Desperado167 said:


> Well if I don't get my bfp,I am trying wot u did :haha:How much did u take of each,sorry for all the questions but am sure everyone Is curious:haha:so so happy for u hun:hugs::hugs:

ermmmm i took
1 epo and 2 tabs of maca at dinner time
1 epo
1 l-aritine
1 coq10
3 caps royal jelly
1 pre-natal vit with my main meal
then after ov everything except epo switched to flaxseed oil
hope this helps:hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Herbie how many cycles were you on all of that? or how long have you been TTC?


----------



## herbie

LLbean said:


> Herbie how many cycles were you on all of that? or how long have you been TTC?

i gave birth on new years day but i had to have a Dand C so we have been ttc for 3 months 
i started taking all those supplements at the begining of this cycle hun
after my reversal it took 8 months to get pregnant with my son and the 2nd time round it took a year so i defo think those supplements worked hun:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Thanks Hun,if I don't get my bfp ,I am def trying your way:haha:How do u feel this morning?did u manage to get any sleep?am still so excited for u ,you have been my wee buddy all this cycle,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## herbie

Desperado167 said:


> Thanks Hun,if I don't get my bfp ,I am def trying your way:haha:How do u feel this morning?did u manage to get any sleep?am still so excited for u ,you have been my wee buddy all this cycle,:hugs::hugs::hugs:

no i didn"t get ant sleep lol
i kept thinking what if it was an evap line
so i said yo hubby i"ll test in the morning just to make sure
so all night i was worried:dohh:
so felt good to get another BFP this morning:thumbup:xxxxx
come on hun i need a bump buddy now:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

herbie said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Hun,if I don't get my bfp ,I am def trying your way:haha:How do u feel this morning?did u manage to get any sleep?am still so excited for u ,you have been my wee buddy all this cycle,:hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> no i didn"t get ant sleep lol
> i kept thinking what if it was an evap line
> so i said yo hubby i"ll test in the morning just to make sure
> so all night i was worried:dohh:
> so felt good to get another BFP this morning:thumbup:xxxxx
> come on hun i need a bump buddy now:hugs:Click to expand...

Awk Hun I really wish with all my heart I cud be your bump buddy,:haha:So fab another positive test for you :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## herbie

Desperado167 said:


> herbie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Hun,if I don't get my bfp ,I am def trying your way:haha:How do u feel this morning?did u manage to get any sleep?am still so excited for u ,you have been my wee buddy all this cycle,:hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> no i didn"t get ant sleep lol
> i kept thinking what if it was an evap line
> so i said yo hubby i"ll test in the morning just to make sure
> so all night i was worried:dohh:
> so felt good to get another BFP this morning:thumbup:xxxxx
> come on hun i need a bump buddy now:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Awk Hun I really wish with all my heart I cud be your bump buddy,:haha:So fab another positive test for you :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:Click to expand...

 i forgot to say hun:dohh:i also cut out caffeine altogether and drank green tea up to ov and ate loads of brocoli and chicken:hugs:


----------



## SeaShells

herbie said:


> ive just tested and its a :bfp::bfp:
> im still shaking
> i cant believe it:happydance:
> just hope everything goes ok this time:hugs:

CONGRATULATIONS herbie...that is wonderful news. sooooo happy for you.:happydance::happydance::happydance:
xxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Gave up chocolate and coffee a few months back,and did buy some green tea but haven't opened it yet,have everything ready for next month thou:thumbup::hugs::hugs:


----------



## SeaShells

Good Morning Ladies...
I am so happy, im peaking!!!! yes i got the egg sign on CBFM this morning...woop woop lol:happydance::happydance:
xxxx

How are you feeling to day Desperado???:hugs:


----------



## herbie

Desperado167 said:


> Gave up chocolate and coffee a few months back,and did buy some green tea but haven't opened it yet,have everything ready for next month thou:thumbup::hugs::hugs:

you wont need it hun:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


SeaShells said:


> Good Morning Ladies...
> I am so happy, im peaking!!!! yes i got the egg sign on CBFM this morning...woop woop lol:happydance::happydance:
> xxxx
> 
> How are you feeling to day Desperado???:hugs:

Whoop,whoop,yipee:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:That is great,all your waiting has paid of Hun,am ok thanks still a bit sore ,:blush:,cbfm still asking me for tests ,on my second day of lows so hope it won't ask me tomorrow,good luck in catching that eggy hun:hugs::hugs:


----------



## herbie

SeaShells said:


> Good Morning Ladies...
> I am so happy, im peaking!!!! yes i got the egg sign on CBFM this morning...woop woop lol:happydance::happydance:
> xxxx
> 
> How are you feeling to day Desperado???:hugs:

yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! go girl:happydance:
go catch that eggy!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

herbie said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Gave up chocolate and coffee a few months back,and did buy some green tea but haven't opened it yet,have everything ready for next month thou:thumbup::hugs::hugs:
> 
> you wont need it hun:hugs:Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

SeaShells said:


> Good Morning Ladies...
> I am so happy, im peaking!!!! yes i got the egg sign on CBFM this morning...woop woop lol:happydance::happydance:
> xxxx
> 
> How are you feeling to day Desperado???:hugs:

Get a wiggle on seashells :bunny::sex::bunny::sex:wanna see that BFP this cycle!!!!!!x


----------



## Macwooly

SeaShells said:


> Good Morning Ladies...
> I am so happy, im peaking!!!! yes i got the egg sign on CBFM this morning...woop woop lol:happydance::happydance:
> xxxx

You go for it :sex: and catch that egg :dust:


----------



## unnamed

Congratulations Herbie!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Desperado :dust::dust::dust:

I am on day 19 still waiting to b***** Ovulate

I am sooo impatient

My cycles are usually between 24 and 28 days so WTF?

I had partial ferning on day 11 and am now wondering if either that was it ( I did lots of BD around that time phew) or I am not going to O at all this cycle.

I have a terrible chesty cough sore throat etc so could that have delayed O?

Come on everyone we are going to have a record number of BFP this month!


----------



## Macwooly

Ok going to sound dense but what is ferning? :blush:


----------



## luvmydoggies

Congratulations to Herbie...have a happy and healthy 9 mo.:happydance:

The witch got me this morning! On to a new cycle! :)

Wishing everyone else bfp's!!!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

luvmydoggies said:


> Congratulations to Herbie...have a happy and healthy 9 mo.:happydance:
> 
> The witch got me this morning! On to a new cycle! :)
> 
> Wishing everyone else bfp's!!!:hugs::hugs:

So sorry Hun,hope your time comes soon I really do :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

luvmydoggies said:


> Congratulations to Herbie...have a happy and healthy 9 mo.:happydance:
> 
> The witch got me this morning! On to a new cycle! :)
> 
> Wishing everyone else bfp's!!!:hugs::hugs:

Sorry to hear the witch got you but wishing you loads of luck for this cycle :dust:


----------



## Desperado167

Hi unnamed,sorry your cycle is messed up Hun,there's nothing worse,I had to wait till cd23 till I got my second peak this cycle and ovulated,it was a mess,hope u find out soon,and if u have already o at least u have everything covered,sorry am not much help:hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Luvmydoggies sorry about AF...I am thinking mine may show her ugly face soon too


----------



## Desperado167

Hi guys,well how are we all doing,cd27 today for me and my cbfm is still asking me for tests:growlmad:,that is my 19th test so far,am wasting a fortune on these test,sorry rant over,:hugs:4dpo today,feel much better today and had a good sleep:thumbup:Feel like its gonna be a long ttw,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## luvmydoggies

*Desperado*, *Macwooly*, *LLbean*-

Thank you for all your kind words and support! It helps me sooooo much!:hugs::hugs:

I hope that *af* does not show up for any of you & you all get your bfp's.


----------



## SeaShells

Morning :flower:
How is everyone today??

I made a silly mistake this morning:blush:, got up and POAS and turn machine on and it was showing yesturdays display,after turning on and off a couple of times i started to panick a bit...the machine is faulty,i ve done something wrong,does this mean i not OVing...so i text DH and he phoned and informed me that i am 5 mins to early to test..phew lol. what a silly moo i am :haha::blush:... Well i am happy to say that i still have eggy symbol lol. Today i used stick #20... so tom i will need to open a new batch,seems a bit of waste as will need to buy another new batch for next cycle....
xxxx


----------



## Desperado167

SeaShells said:


> Morning :flower:
> How is everyone today??
> 
> I made a silly mistake this morning:blush:, got up and POAS and turn machine on and it was showing yesturdays display,after turning on and off a couple of times i started to panick a bit...the machine is faulty,i ve done something wrong,does this mean i not OVing...so i text DH and he phoned and informed me that i am 5 mins to early to test..phew lol. what a silly moo i am :haha::blush:... Well i am happy to say that i still have eggy symbol lol. Today i used stick #20... so tom i will need to open a new batch,seems a bit of waste as will need to buy another new batch for next cycle....
> xxxx

This ttc is so stressful,I did that as well last month as I tested an hour too early ,I have ovulated on my second peak the last two months on the cbfm,today is my 19th test on the cbfm:growlmad:,and ovulated four days ago hope it doesn't ask for one tomorrow,Gl Hun :hugs:


----------



## Jax41

OMG SeaShells and Desperado - this CBFM milarky sounds well confusing, I'm just going to wee on my stick when I get lovely clear stretchy CM which I've got now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! What IS going on? I only just finished AF on Sunday???? And according to my calculations I'm due to Ov this weekend (Sunday to be precise) but then Maths was never my strong point. Maybe it's me just warming up? No BD last night either, had a lovely bath went downstairs DH pushing out the Z'ds on the sofa, God give me strength!!!!

Luvmydoggies, sorry the old hag got ya, but love your PMA for a new cycle, keep going hun!!:flower:

LLBean, fingers Xed that AF goes on a looooooooong holiday for you :thumbup:

Macwooly, did you have better luck than me last night??

x:hugs:x


----------



## Macwooly

Morning all :D Well CBFM has started asking me to POAS - yeah I feel like I'm doing something now :D But poor DH he was getting all amorous and there is me "no no I've got to POAS wait!" :laugh2:

Jax - I grabbed DH when he got home about 3pm yesterday :winkwink: and we're generally morning or early afternoon people (if you know what I mean) so usually don't have to worry about him saying he's tired and thankfully he's happy to be late when he needs to go to the office :D

Seashells I can't even remember exactly what my 6 hour window is so I think trying to test early is understandable :hugs: I think my window runs from 4am to 10am but who knows :shrug: :D

Desperado - GRRR that your CBFM is still asking you to POAS when you're getting lows now :growlmad: Hope your soreness is going? :D :hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Macwooly said:


> Morning all :D Well CBFM has started asking me to POAS - yeah I feel like I'm doing something now :D But poor DH he was getting all amorous and there is me "no no I've got to POAS wait!" :laugh2:
> 
> Jax - I grabbed DH when he got home about 3pm yesterday :winkwink: and we're generally morning or early afternoon people (if you know what I mean) so usually don't have to worry about him saying he's tired and thankfully he's happy to be late when he needs to go to the office :D
> 
> Seashells I can't even remember exactly what my 6 hour window is so I think trying to test early is understandable :hugs: I think my window runs from 4am to 10am but who knows :shrug: :D
> 
> Desperado - GRRR that your CBFM is still asking you to POAS when you're getting lows now :growlmad: Hope your soreness is going? :D :hugs:

Way to go girlie!!!:happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

Yeah macwooly u are poas again,really hope this is your month,and yes thankfully I am not sore at all today:blush: Hi jax,my cycle was messed up this month because of the b6 and o four days late:growlmad:O dear wot o do with dh,well I think I wud have wakened him with a cold glass of water around his head:haha:on the plus side u have lots of time before u o to drug his drinks and food and have him sexed up for your shagathon,:haha::haha:Good luck on that ,xxxx


----------



## Macwooly

Jax - Maca root and horny goat's weed will help your DH get over his tiredness :D Holland and Barrett do a capsule which is both combined :thumbup:

My DH has to take his in the morning as when he was taking it at night it was disturbing his sleep so to speak :winkwink:


----------



## Desperado167

Macwooly said:


> Jax - Maca root and horny goat's weed will help your DH get over his tiredness :D Holland and Barrett do a capsule which is both combined :thumbup:
> 
> My DH has to take his in the morning as when he was taking it at night it was disturbing his sleep so to speak :winkwink:

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Jax41

Macwooly said:


> Jax - Maca root and horny goat's weed will help your DH get over his tiredness :D Holland and Barrett do a capsule which is both combined :thumbup:
> 
> My DH has to take his in the morning as when he was taking it at night it was disturbing his sleep so to speak :winkwink:

:rofl::rofl: That's tickled me!!!

Thanks for the tip hun:thumbup:, I MUST go buy some!x


----------



## Desperado167

Macwooly said:


> Jax - Maca root and horny goat's weed will help your DH get over his tiredness :D Holland and Barrett do a capsule which is both combined :thumbup:
> 
> My DH has to take his in the morning as when he was taking it at night it was disturbing his sleep so to speak :winkwink:

So loving the helpful way that we encourage each other to turn our dh into raging sex animals,:haha::haha:


----------



## Macwooly

Desperado167 said:


> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> Jax - Maca root and horny goat's weed will help your DH get over his tiredness :D Holland and Barrett do a capsule which is both combined :thumbup:
> 
> My DH has to take his in the morning as when he was taking it at night it was disturbing his sleep so to speak :winkwink:
> 
> So loving the helpful way that we encourage each other to turn our dh into raging sex animals,:haha::haha:Click to expand...

That's what we're here for :rofl:

My problem is my DH always had a high libido and then I put him on supplements to improve his :spermy: and then I find out it has other side-effects :winkwink: so I can see it being me who will be saying I'm too tired before he does :wacko:


----------



## RacyRaspberry

Really not enjoying this 2WW, not feeling hopeful at all this month, Ovulated late and have had no cramps and feel nothing :(
Best AF just gets here so I can get on with it another month :(


----------



## Desperado167

RacyRaspberry said:


> Really not enjoying this 2WW, not feeling hopeful at all this month, Ovulated late and have had no cramps and feel nothing :(
> Best AF just gets here so I can get on with it another month :(

Awk Hun,u really never know,:hugs:Lots of girls on here have had no symptoms whatsoever and have got a bfp,hope u feel better soon:hugs::hugs:


----------



## unnamed

Hi all

luvmydoggies so sorry

Everyone else :dust::dust::dust:

Macwooly- Sorry I didn't explain very well, I use a saliva microscope to predict ovulation now

- I was fed up getting questions asked/ trying to hide from people who I don't want to know I am still ttc- I am a teacher and live near the school I work at so it is difficult as loads of people know me even if I don't know them!

When I am about to ovulate I see a pattern that looks like a fern (ferning) it is usually partial for a day or two then full ferning -back to partial. This cycle I had 1 day of partial ferning so I am not sure if I didn't ovulate this cycle or am still waiting to. 

A little part of me hopes that I conceived during the partial ferning but the more sane part knows that I didn't.


----------



## Desperado167

luvmydoggies said:


> *Desperado*, *Macwooly*, *LLbean*-
> 
> Thank you for all your kind words and support! It helps me sooooo much!:hugs::hugs:
> 
> I hope that *af* does not show up for any of you & you all get your bfp's.

Awk thanks Hun,no worries:hugs:,am loving your photo,wot a gorge couple,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Unnamed - thanks for explaining :)

Luvmydoggies - no need for thanks to me. You'll all so supportive to me so only fair I return it :)


----------



## luvmydoggies

Desperado167 said:


> luvmydoggies said:
> 
> 
> *Desperado*, *Macwooly*, *LLbean*-
> 
> Thank you for all your kind words and support! It helps me sooooo much!:hugs::hugs:
> 
> I hope that *af* does not show up for any of you & you all get your bfp's.
> 
> Awk thanks Hun,no worries:hugs:,am loving your photo,wot a gorge couple,:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks for the very nice compliment you gave me about my photo!:hugs::hugs: It was taken last year at an Octoberfest.


----------



## RacyRaspberry

Thank you Desperado, Had a slight temp dip today 7DPO, not too excited cause i seem to get one every month but i still get AF....

I feel a bit better today, just would have been a great 40th birthday pressy :)


----------



## Macwooly

RacyRaspberry said:


> Thank you Desperado, Had a slight temp dip today 7DPO, not too excited cause i seem to get one every month but i still get AF....
> 
> I feel a bit better today, just would have been a great 40th birthday pressy :)

Till AF shows you're not out so sending loads of PMA and :dust: in the hope you get that fab birthday present :dust:


----------



## Macwooly

CD8 and started to get CM last night and this morning CBFM has given me a high :happydance: I know the book says on the first month it can give more highs than subsequent months but I was so worried I would get a cycle of lows and no sign of ovulation but doesn't seem to be the case :)

I did get a temp dip as well so not sure what that is about but I'm really not paying huge amounts of attention to my temps are they as so erratic :shrug:


----------



## Desperado167

RacyRaspberry said:


> Thank you Desperado, Had a slight temp dip today 7DPO, not too excited cause i seem to get one every month but i still get AF....
> 
> I feel a bit better today, just would have been a great 40th birthday pressy :)

Hi Hun as macwooly says you aren't out till af arrives,wud be a fab present :hugs:,loads of women here have no symptoms and get a bfp ,thinking and praying for u :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Macwooly said:


> CD8 and started to get CM last night and this morning CBFM has given me a high :happydance: I know the book says on the first month it can give more highs than subsequent months but I was so worried I would get a cycle of lows and no sign of ovulation but doesn't seem to be the case :)
> 
> I did get a temp dip as well so not sure what that is about but I'm really not paying huge amounts of attention to my temps are they as so erratic :shrug:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:.c'mon macwooly ,am sure u are super excited c'mon Hun we need some more bfp's and I know u and dh can do it ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Well he's prepared to give it his best :winkwink:


----------



## SeaShells

Morning Ladies...
Woo hoo macwooly hope this is your month :hugs:
Desperado...how are you? is your CBFM still asking you for sticks?
My cbfm didnt ask for one today,dropped to high, so i have had 2 highs and 2 peaks...i am glad i didnt need to POAS as i would have had to open new batch so i can save it for next cycle... 
Is it normal that it stopped asking for sticks???
What do i do now? do i still turn it on everyday???
xxxx


----------



## SeaShells

RacyRaspberry said:


> Thank you Desperado, Had a slight temp dip today 7DPO, not too excited cause i seem to get one every month but i still get AF....
> 
> I feel a bit better today, just would have been a great 40th birthday pressy :)

Hope you get that wondeful birthday pressie...FX and lots of :dust:
xx


----------



## SeaShells

Jax41 said:


> OMG SeaShells and Desperado - this CBFM milarky sounds well confusing, I'm just going to wee on my stick when I get lovely clear stretchy CM which I've got now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! What IS going on? I only just finished AF on Sunday???? And according to my calculations I'm due to Ov this weekend (Sunday to be precise) but then Maths was never my strong point. Maybe it's me just warming up? No BD last night either, had a lovely bath went downstairs DH pushing out the Z'ds on the sofa, God give me strength!!!!
> 
> Luvmydoggies, sorry the old hag got ya, but love your PMA for a new cycle, keep going hun!!:flower:
> 
> LLBean, fingers Xed that AF goes on a looooooooong holiday for you :thumbup:
> 
> Macwooly, did you have better luck than me last night??
> 
> x:hugs:x

How are you doing jax41?? :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

SeaShells said:


> Morning Ladies...
> Woo hoo macwooly hope this is your month :hugs:
> Desperado...how are you? is your CBFM still asking you for sticks?
> My cbfm didnt ask for one today,dropped to high, so i have had 2 highs and 2 peaks...i am glad i didnt need to POAS as i would have had to open new batch so i can save it for next cycle...
> Is it normal that it stopped asking for sticks???
> What do i do now? do i still turn it on everyday???
> xxxx

Hi seashells:hugs:Yes my cbfm is still asking for sticks :growlmad:Lucky you,I don't usually turn mine on again till af arrives once it stops asking me for sticks,then u reset it to cd1,hopefully u won't need it next month:hugs:Last month after my two peaks I had one high and then nothing so u are fine ,good luck :hugs::hugs:p.s my period usually arrives two weeks after my second peak xxx


----------



## SeaShells

Desperado167 said:


> SeaShells said:
> 
> 
> Morning Ladies...
> Woo hoo macwooly hope this is your month :hugs:
> Desperado...how are you? is your CBFM still asking you for sticks?
> My cbfm didnt ask for one today,dropped to high, so i have had 2 highs and 2 peaks...i am glad i didnt need to POAS as i would have had to open new batch so i can save it for next cycle...
> Is it normal that it stopped asking for sticks???
> What do i do now? do i still turn it on everyday???
> xxxx
> 
> Hi seashells:hugs:Yes my cbfm is still asking for sticks :growlmad:Lucky you,I don't usually turn mine on again till af arrives once it stops asking me for sticks,then u reset it to cd1,hopefully u won't need it next month:hugs:Last month after my two peaks I had one high and then nothing so u are fine ,good luck :hugs::hugs:p.s my period usually arrives two weeks after my second peak xxxClick to expand...

Thank you Desperado:hugs: So i guess this is 1DPO for me...is that right???
How are you feeling today?? How many DPO are you now???
xxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Yes u should be 1 dpo ,I am 5dpo,hope that helps,xxxx


----------



## SeaShells

Desperado167 said:


> Yes u should be 1 dpo ,I am 5dpo,hope that helps,xxxx

Thank you :hugs:
How are you feeling today?


----------



## Jax41

Morning...sorry lets start again. Afternoon!! Feels like it's been a long one already....

Thanks for checking on me SeaShells, will update in a bit but good news about your CBFM and the sticks, I've read they're expensive! Does this mean you're in the two weeks of torture with Desperado?

How you doing Desperado? Have you and DH calmed down from the shagathon last week? Hope things are a little more comfy down there:blush:!!!

Good one Macwooly:thumbup:glad you managed to pop another one in this morning before DH left for work!!!!

AFM - I AM MEGA PI**ED OFF, please, please help me I can feel the frustration starting to rise already and that can only mean one thing, yes you got it an unco-operative B(Barstool)DH and no BD action last night again. My PMA is rapidly deteriorating and shamefully I feel selfish enough to write that don't want to read any posts of how everyone is jogging along when I'm not, I'm not even taking part in the same game. I really believe that HE is the only reason why I'm NOT getting preg and I can't seem to make him understand just how selfish he is being and how important this is to me. I haven't got the time to take the 'relaxed approach' which I would have prefered and I know he will just dig his hooves in if I turn the thumb screws on - f'ing control freak!!!! He's told me (sweetly) no chance tonight as he is late home from work and has to be in Liverpool for 8.30am tomorrow. What am I going to do? Give up and let him get away with it? CD12 now so POAS last night just to check O - negative, phew. So I could still be in here as according to my calcs I'm due to Ov Sunday, but we should be warming up now and we're not!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'm sorry, sorry, sorry to sound off I'm going to crawl off to the loos and :cry:


----------



## Jax41

...and breathe, it's okay, I've got my act together, put some rescue remedy in my tea, big smile and off we go again!x


----------



## Macwooly

Jax I am so sorry to hear about your issues with your DH and no it's not selfish expressing that you did not want to read any posts :hugs: Sometimes it's hard to read about other people's good news, positive approaches, etc and it's not wrong to feel that way :hugs:

I wish I could offer some advice or help but I really don't know what to suggest as you've probably tried all I can think of and you've certainly tried talking to him :shrug:

I hope things change and DH gets as totally on board with TTC soon! In the meantime all I can say is rant on here if you need to and sending loads of :hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Thank...:cry:...you....:cry:.....hun. I so thought I had cracked it on Sunday with him. Just kidding myself, feeling really miz, am going to log off before I pull anyone else down. Thank you for the :hugs: xXx


----------



## Desperado167

Hi jax,:hugs:I am so so sorry for you that your hubby isn't playing ball,:growlmad:It is just so bloody maddening,I had this a few months back with my hubby and I swear I was threatening to leave him I was so angry,I told him I wanted another baby so much it hurts and if he wasn't prepared to give me one I would go out and find some no else,needless to say this didn't help and erupted into a full scale row and I ended up on the settee for a few nites,everything was messed up that month and I gave him it big time when af arrived,and refused to do anything for him,no laundry,no cooking,no lifting up after him and def no sex.he finally apologised and dh hates saying he is sorry and thankfully have had no problems since.I don't know wot advice to give u as I know u have already talked but I truly hope he sees sense in the end,even if he bd the two nites before o and possibly the day after,:hugs:Praying u get his ass into action Hun,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Well after 20 tests :growlmad:,my cbfm has finally stopped asking me for tests,:happydance::happydance:,6dpo today and haven't been able to sleep the last three or four nites and now I have woke up with a rash all over,:cry:Was at my sil's 60 th last nite and had Chinese,so am not sure if I am allergic to something I ate ,wotever it is it's driving me mad with itch,sorry,how are all u guys today???:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Morning all. Desperado so sorry to hear your itchy :hugs: Try an oatmeal bath apparently they help with rashes and itchy skins.

Well another high on the CBFM today and my temps seem to have got back to their normal range after a drastic dip yesterday :)

:hugs: to all ladies who need one :hugs:

:dust: to all waiting for O or in 2WW :dust:


----------



## luvmydoggies

Jax41 said:


> Morning...sorry lets start again. Afternoon!! Feels like it's been a long one already....
> 
> Thanks for checking on me SeaShells, will update in a bit but good news about your CBFM and the sticks, I've read they're expensive! Does this mean you're in the two weeks of torture with Desperado?
> 
> How you doing Desperado? Have you and DH calmed down from the shagathon last week? Hope things are a little more comfy down there:blush:!!!
> 
> Good one Macwooly:thumbup:glad you managed to pop another one in this morning before DH left for work!!!!
> 
> AFM - I AM MEGA PI**ED OFF, please, please help me I can feel the frustration starting to rise already and that can only mean one thing, yes you got it an unco-operative B(Barstool)DH and no BD action last night again. My PMA is rapidly deteriorating and shamefully I feel selfish enough to write that don't want to read any posts of how everyone is jogging along when I'm not, I'm not even taking part in the same game. I really believe that HE is the only reason why I'm NOT getting preg and I can't seem to make him understand just how selfish he is being and how important this is to me. I haven't got the time to take the 'relaxed approach' which I would have prefered and I know he will just dig his hooves in if I turn the thumb screws on - f'ing control freak!!!! He's told me (sweetly) no chance tonight as he is late home from work and has to be in Liverpool for 8.30am tomorrow. What am I going to do? Give up and let him get away with it? CD12 now so POAS last night just to check O - negative, phew. So I could still be in here as according to my calcs I'm due to Ov Sunday, but we should be warming up now and we're not!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I'm sorry, sorry, sorry to sound off I'm going to crawl off to the loos and :cry:

Hi Jax-
Sorry that your hubby is being a butt head. I feel the same way that you are sometimes. My dh has issues with his sperm and he knows he needs to take his vitamins to see if they can help. He has been really bad lately...saying he forgot and other excuses. Well, now that af showed up...he has been asking for his vitamins.:wacko: I want to be a mommy so badly and he knows this. I hope your husband comes around and gets back on track with you.:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## luvmydoggies

Forgot to add that..Desperado, I hope your rash goes away and you feel better v soon.:hugs::hugs:

Macwooly- GL with the cbfm!:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Macwooly said:


> Morning all. Desperado so sorry to hear your itchy :hugs: Try an oatmeal bath apparently they help with rashes and itchy skins.
> 
> Well another high on the CBFM today and my temps seem to have got back to their normal range after a drastic dip yesterday :)
> 
> :hugs: to all ladies who need one :hugs:
> 
> :dust: to all waiting for O or in 2WW :dust:

Yipee,another high:hugs:,prob get your peak within the next few days ,thanks for the tip on the bath,rash is driving me nuts ,am ok thou ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

luvmydoggies said:


> Forgot to add that..Desperado, I hope your rash goes away and you feel better v soon.:hugs::hugs:
> 
> Macwooly- GL with the cbfm!:hugs:

Thanks Hun,how are u feeling today,hope u are in less pain than yesterday,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## luvmydoggies

Desperado- guess we posted at the same time! :)


----------



## Desperado167

luvmydoggies said:


> Desperado- guess we posted at the same time! :)

Hope u are well :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## SeaShells

Desperado167 said:


> Well after 20 tests :growlmad:,my cbfm has finally stopped asking me for tests,:happydance::happydance:,6dpo today and haven't been able to sleep the last three or four nites and now I have woke up with a rash all over,:cry:Was at my sil's 60 th last nite and had Chinese,so am not sure if I am allergic to something I ate ,wotever it is it's driving me mad with itch,sorry,how are all u guys today???:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Morning Desperado...Glad to hear your cbfm has stopped asking for sticks:happydance: but sorry you have an annoying itch,hope its goes asap..:hugs:
xxxx


----------



## SeaShells

Macwooly said:


> Morning all. Desperado so sorry to hear your itchy :hugs: Try an oatmeal bath apparently they help with rashes and itchy skins.
> 
> Well another high on the CBFM today and my temps seem to have got back to their normal range after a drastic dip yesterday :)
> 
> :hugs: to all ladies who need one :hugs:
> 
> :dust: to all waiting for O or in 2WW :dust:

Morning macwooly..:happydance: for another high :happydance:
xxx


----------



## Desperado167

SeaShells said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Well after 20 tests :growlmad:,my cbfm has finally stopped asking me for tests,:happydance::happydance:,6dpo today and haven't been able to sleep the last three or four nites and now I have woke up with a rash all over,:cry:Was at my sil's 60 th last nite and had Chinese,so am not sure if I am allergic to something I ate ,wotever it is it's driving me mad with itch,sorry,how are all u guys today???:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Morning Desperado...Glad to hear your cbfm has stopped asking for sticks:happydance: but sorry you have an annoying itch,hope its goes asap..:hugs:
> xxxxClick to expand...

Awk thanks Hun,:hugs:How are u feeling today,hope u are good,and prob relieved that the bd has ended for this month:haha:I know I def was ,:hugs:


----------



## SeaShells

Morning jax41, so sorry to hear your having a crappy time:hugs::hugs: Really hope things get back on track with you asap!!!! lots of :hugs: to you xxxx


----------



## SeaShells

Desperado167 said:


> SeaShells said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Well after 20 tests :growlmad:,my cbfm has finally stopped asking me for tests,:happydance::happydance:,6dpo today and haven't been able to sleep the last three or four nites and now I have woke up with a rash all over,:cry:Was at my sil's 60 th last nite and had Chinese,so am not sure if I am allergic to something I ate ,wotever it is it's driving me mad with itch,sorry,how are all u guys today???:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Morning Desperado...Glad to hear your cbfm has stopped asking for sticks:happydance: but sorry you have an annoying itch,hope its goes asap..:hugs:
> xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Awk thanks Hun,:hugs:How are u feeling today,hope u are good,and prob relieved that the bd has ended for this month:haha:I know I def was ,:hugs:Click to expand...

Im good thanks...trying so hard not to think of 2ww and make plans for next cycle,but knowing there s a possibility i could get my bfp i cant help wishing the 2ww away. I ve even planned how i would tell hubby lol... Hows the 2ww for you?? xxx


----------



## Desperado167

It's hard not to symptom spot we all do it like mad,I am actually fine ,I got myself so worked up last month and it was hard for me so I refuse to get myself in that state again so am just plodding along,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## herbie

everything crossed girls for those BFPs !!!!!!!!!:hugs:


----------



## luvmydoggies

Desperado167 said:


> luvmydoggies said:
> 
> 
> Forgot to add that..Desperado, I hope your rash goes away and you feel better v soon.:hugs::hugs:
> 
> Macwooly- GL with the cbfm!:hugs:
> 
> Thanks Hun,how are u feeling today,hope u are in less pain than yesterday,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Yes- I am feeling much better! thx. How are you? :hugs::hugs::hugs: Is the rash better?


----------



## RacyRaspberry

9DPO and yesterday 8DPO had a headache and a temp dip below coverline, I usually get a headache day before AF, but temp back up to 36.6 today...

Does any one else get headaches at particular times of their cycle?


----------



## Desperado167

luvmydoggies said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> luvmydoggies said:
> 
> 
> Forgot to add that..Desperado, I hope your rash goes away and you feel better v soon.:hugs::hugs:
> 
> Macwooly- GL with the cbfm!:hugs:
> 
> Thanks Hun,how are u feeling today,hope u are in less pain than yesterday,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes- I am feeling much better! thx. How are you? :hugs::hugs::hugs: Is the rash better?Click to expand...

Much better thanks,had my first five hour sleep last nite since last weekend :) rash not as bad today but still a tiny bit itchy,hope u are good,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Hi:hugs:All my lovely buddies,how are u all doing:hugs:,anyone any symptoms yet,come on we need another bfp :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Macwooly

Morning all :hi:

Luvmydoggies - glad the AF pain is easing :hugs:

Desperado - excellent news on the sleep :thumbup: Glad the rash is improving and hope the itching stops today :hugs:

Racyraspberry - I suffer with hormone related migraines so tend to get one the day before AF is due but I have found that using Agnus Castus from CD1 to ovulation stopped that migraine last cycle so hoping it will do the same this time if this isn't my month - FXed :)

Jax - loads of :hugs: :hugs: for you :hugs: :hugs:

Loads of :dust: for all :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## SeaShells

Morning Lovely Ladies...:flower:
How is everyone today??? Hows the 2ww going??
Nothing much for me to report just counting down the days...gosh its going by so slowly....half term next week so that should go by quickly...
xxxx


----------



## Jax41

Girlies, I'm here, sorry I've been absent for a few days, just needed time out - know what I mean? But I'm back and luvvin catching up on all you've been up to!! 

Desperado - how's the itchin'? Calmed down I hope...:thumbup:

Luvmydoggies - glad you're feeling a bit better...:flower:

SeaShells - hope you're up to sommit good over the loooong weekend that takes your mind off symptom spotting!!:shipw:

RacyRaspberry - boo hoo to the headaches, does chocolate help?:munch:

Herbie - thanks for dropping by with the PMA!! How are you doing at the moment?

Macwooly - :hugs:backatcha! Thanks for being there :hugs: Are the highs on the CBFM still there for you?

But the main reason for my post is to send big hugs and thank yous for 'talking' to me and helping me calm down over my recent outburst. I so appreciate all of you :kiss:

Jax
xXx


----------



## Macwooly

Jax :hugs: I'm here any time you need :hugs:

I am still getting highs :) Waiting for the peak but hubby is doing his best for me :winkwink:


----------



## Desperado167

Hi everyone,macwooly glad u are still bd and hubby is still eager,:hugs: Jax:hugs:,so happy u are back with us ,:hugs:We are always here for u Hun Seashells hope next week goes quicker for us,:hugs::hugs: Racy fixed for you :hugs::hugs: Unnamed,how's things with you!?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## unnamed

Hi everyone,

:dust::dust::dust:

Well, I haven't posted this before as I don't want to get ahead of myself but remember when I wasn't sure if I had ovulated/ was still waiting?

Well I went over my notes again and wondered (again) if I ovulated early when I had EWCM and my microscope showed partial ferning on day 12 of this cycle (as I didn't have full ferning the next day like usual I thought I couldn't have ovulated). I kind of thought i wonder what would happen if I concieved on the partial ferning day- would I go back to no ferning?

If I did Ovulate then, I would be on 12dpo today! ...

So, I tested yesterday and got a very faint BFP!!!!!- OK calm down me this has happened before and I have been mistaken... so I tested again today- another faint BFP!!!!!- I still don't really think I am though and have had some pains today so I am trying not to built up too much hope just incase. I was so very very upset last cycle when :witch: came if she comes again this month and i have convinced myself I am- can't even type the word- I would be devastated!- What do I do? Test every day? Wait for a few days and see if she turns up? 

What would you all do?


----------



## Desperado167

Hi unnamed,I wud test in the morning with a clearable digi,I have heard that they are the best and it comes up pregnant or not pregnant,or if you can wait until 14dpo and test then :hugs:,I really really hope those lines get darker for u Hun:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## unnamed

Thank-You Desperado 

I will test again in the morning to see if I get a darker line with the FRER I already have ( a lot of ) and if I do, get a digital and test the next day.

sending lots of :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: your way-

this could be our month! ( she says trying not to get her hopes up just so they can be dashed YET AGAIN but not succeeding very well). :dohh:


----------



## Desperado167

unnamed said:


> Thank-You Desperado
> 
> I will test again in the morning to see if I get a darker line with the FRER I already have ( a lot of ) and if I do, get a digital and test the next day.
> 
> sending lots of :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: your way-
> 
> this could be our month! ( she says trying not to get her hopes up just so they can be dashed YET AGAIN but not succeeding very well). :dohh:

O am so excited for u Hun,make sure u log on tomorrow morning ,I will be awaiting your news,good luck,will be so happy for you,xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LLbean

unnamed...fingers xd for you!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Macwooly

Unnamed - FXed for you and can't wait to hear your news tomorrow or in the next day or so :dust:


----------



## unnamed

Thanks ladies

Well another test and another inconclusive result

I am putting the happydance on hold and am going to go and buy a digital today and test first thing tomorrow.

:dust::dust::dust:

To all you lovely ladies


----------



## Macwooly

Unnamed - hope you get a more definite answer when you test again later :hugs: :dust:

Well got a peak on my CBFM today at only cd11 so earlier than I thought but hey now I know how I'm spending my bank holiday weekend :winkwink:

How is everyone today? :hugs: for all needing them today :hugs:

And :dust: for those in need and wishing all their BFPs soon :dust:


----------



## Desperado167

unnamed said:


> Thanks ladies
> 
> Well another test and another inconclusive result
> 
> I am putting the happydance on hold and am going to go and buy a digital today and test first thing tomorrow.
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> To all you lovely ladies

Awk Hun,thanks for letting us know:hugs::hugs:,,good luck for tomorrow,don't give up hope :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Macwooly said:


> Unnamed - hope you get a more definite answer when you test again later :hugs: :dust:
> 
> Well got a peak on my CBFM today at only cd11 so earlier than I thought but hey now I know how I'm spending my bank holiday weekend :winkwink:
> 
> How is everyone today? :hugs: for all needing them today :hugs:
> 
> And :dust: for those in need and wishing all their BFPs soon :dust:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:,yipee,Gl. Hun,o I am exhausted thinking of it lol:hugs:


----------



## SeaShells

unnamed said:


> Thanks ladies
> 
> Well another test and another inconclusive result
> 
> I am putting the happydance on hold and am going to go and buy a digital today and test first thing tomorrow.
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> To all you lovely ladies

Good luck for the test in morning unamed..lots of :dust:
xx


----------



## SeaShells

Macwooly said:


> Unnamed - hope you get a more definite answer when you test again later :hugs: :dust:
> 
> Well got a peak on my CBFM today at only cd11 so earlier than I thought but hey now I know how I'm spending my bank holiday weekend :winkwink:
> 
> How is everyone today? :hugs: for all needing them today :hugs:
> 
> And :dust: for those in need and wishing all their BFPs soon :dust:

happy bank holiday :sex:
xxxx


----------



## SeaShells

Hello Desperado..:flower:
How s the 2ww for you?
xxx


----------



## Desperado167

Hi seashells,am not too bad thanks ,was so down last month that I just don't want to get my hopes up again,am8dpo today,had af pains this morning and boobs have been sore and nipples itchy,sorry tmi,:blush:Had a kidney infection all week but it's just getting better and I had a brilliant sleep last nite ,how have u been?any signs?xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LLbean

unnamed GO GO GO.... I have a good feeling about this for you!!!!

YEY


----------



## unnamed

Thank-You ladies

MacWooly-:sex::sex::sex: 
:dust::dust::dust: to everyone


----------



## Desperado167

unnamed said:


> Thank-You ladies
> 
> MacWooly-:sex::sex::sex:
> :dust::dust::dust: to everyone

Thinking of u Hun for tomorrow,:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## unnamed

:hugs:

To all those who need them tonight

:dust:


----------



## Desperado167

unnamed said:


> Desperado how are you today?
> 
> How many dpo?
> 
> When are you thinking of testing?

8dpo.maybe test on Wednesday,not holding out much hope thou,trying not to think about it,it scares me that much,even after all this time,am 44 next Saturday ,yikes,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## unnamed

Desperado
I have everything crossed for you ( apart from my legs just incase I have not yet ovulated and I need to cover all the bases).:blush:

I know what you mean- I am so addicted to testing and have been doing this so long I _know_ that each time I get a BFN I will feel awful but just can't stop myself from testing anyway! I could have bought an entire lafayette along with the best / most expensive pram I could find with all the money I have wasted on testing! :nope:


----------



## Macwooly

Keeping all crossed for you Desperado :dust: :dust:

Unnamed - thinking of you tomorrow :dust:


----------



## Desperado167

unnamed said:


> Desperado
> I have everything crossed for you ( apart from my legs just incase I have not yet ovulated and I need to cover all the bases).:blush:
> 
> I know what you mean- I am so addicted to testing and have been doing this so long I _know_ that each time I get a BFN I will feel awful but just can't stop myself from testing anyway! I could have bought an entire lafayette along with the best / most expensive pram I could find with all the money I have wasted on testing! :nope:

Same here,think I cud have had a new car with all the opk's and preg tests I have bought the last five years,ah well wudnt have had as much fun ,I love poas lol.plus I got to meet all you lovely ladies :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Well 9dpo today,really thought af was going to arrive early last nite,even thou I know wen I ovulated and was using the cbfm,had really bad pains exactly nine days after my ovulation pains ,now I have woke up with really sore lower back pains and feel like it's so all over for me,:cry:How's everyone else doing?any news or symptoms ,come on girls cheer me up ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Desperado167 said:


> Well 9dpo today,really thought af was going to arrive early last nite,even thou I know wen I ovulated and was using the cbfm,had really bad pains exactly nine days after my ovulation pains ,now I have woke up with really sore lower back pains and feel like it's so all over for me,:cry:How's everyone else doing?any news or symptoms ,come on girls cheer me up ,:hugs::hugs:

Not to get your hopes up but it could be implantation pain. Some people do get implantation pain with no implantation bleed. I do hope that's what it is - FXed :dust:

Well CD12 and another peak on my CBFM with ovulation pains and EWCM as well :happydance: Now lets hope all the :sex: has help :spermy: meet the eggy - please!

I suppose I need to sort my ticker :)


----------



## unnamed

Desperado- hoping that they are implantation pains

MacWooly- Fx that the :spermy: is attacking the egg right now!

Well- I know why I only had one day of partial ferning then nothing else this month!

I got my :bfp: :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

unnamed said:


> Desperado- hoping that they are implantation pains
> 
> MacWooly- Fx that the :spermy: is attacking the egg right now!
> 
> Well- I know why I only had one day of partial ferning then nothing else this month!
> 
> I got my :bfp: :happydance::happydance::happydance:

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:omg am so happy for u Hun.yipee yipee,how do u feel xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## unnamed

Thank-You!!

Knackered! excited, Happy and terrified after watching that stupid programme on ITV and convincing myself that statistically something is bound to go wrong.

:dust::dust::dust: to you


----------



## Macwooly

unnamed said:


> Thank-You!!
> 
> Knackered! excited, Happy and terrified after watching that stupid programme on ITV and convincing myself that statistically something is bound to go wrong.
> 
> :dust::dust::dust: to you

CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR :bfp: :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Try not to worry about that stupid program :hugs: They couldn't include the statistics about older mothers who have happy & healthy pregnancies or it would have undermined their whole stupid, bias, negative program. 

Wishing and praying for you to have a happy & healthy pregnancy x


----------



## Desperado167

:blush:


unnamed said:


> Thank-You!!
> 
> Knackered! excited, Happy and terrified after watching that stupid programme on ITV and convincing myself that statistically something is bound to go wrong.
> 
> :dust::dust::dust: to you

Try not and feel stressed love,I will worry for u ,be happy and try and stay positive ,u have got your bfp :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## SeaShells

unnamed said:


> Desperado- hoping that they are implantation pains
> 
> MacWooly- Fx that the :spermy: is attacking the egg right now!
> 
> Well- I know why I only had one day of partial ferning then nothing else this month!
> 
> I got my :bfp: :happydance::happydance::happydance:

CONGRATULATIONS unnamed!!! H&H 9 months to you..
so happy for you :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## SeaShells

Desperado167 said:


> Well 9dpo today,really thought af was going to arrive early last nite,even thou I know wen I ovulated and was using the cbfm,had really bad pains exactly nine days after my ovulation pains ,now I have woke up with really sore lower back pains and feel like it's so all over for me,:cry:How's everyone else doing?any news or symptoms ,come on girls cheer me up ,:hugs::hugs:

Aww i am sorry you feel like its all over Desperado but it could mean something else so try and keep your PMA up, your not out til that horrible witch arrives and i ve got everything crossed for you!!!!:hugs::hugs:

The only thing i can report on is being sooo tired yest, couldnt get up in morn and even after a lay in i was still tired all day,even hubby said i looked wrecked(in the nicest possible way lol) went to bed just gone 7.30 which is NOT like me,dozed until about half 10, then watched tv for a while then slept until 10.30 this morning:blush: feel abit better today..maybe i just had an off day.....:shrug:
xxxxx


----------



## SeaShells

Macwooly said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Well 9dpo today,really thought af was going to arrive early last nite,even thou I know wen I ovulated and was using the cbfm,had really bad pains exactly nine days after my ovulation pains ,now I have woke up with really sore lower back pains and feel like it's so all over for me,:cry:How's everyone else doing?any news or symptoms ,come on girls cheer me up ,:hugs::hugs:
> 
> Not to get your hopes up but it could be implantation pain. Some people do get implantation pain with no implantation bleed. I do hope that's what it is - FXed :dust:
> 
> Well CD12 and another peak on my CBFM with ovulation pains and EWCM as well :happydance: Now lets hope all the :sex: has help :spermy: meet the eggy - please!
> 
> I suppose I need to sort my ticker :)Click to expand...

Happy :sex: 
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

SeaShells said:


> The only thing i can report on is being sooo tired yest, couldnt get up in morn and even after a lay in i was still tired all day,even hubby said i looked wrecked(in the nicest possible way lol) went to bed just gone 7.30 which is NOT like me,dozed until about half 10, then watched tv for a while then slept until 10.30 this morning:blush: feel abit better today..maybe i just had an off day.....:shrug:
> xxxxx

Where are you in your cycle? Fatigue could be a good sign - FXed :dust:


----------



## SeaShells

Macwooly said:


> SeaShells said:
> 
> 
> The only thing i can report on is being sooo tired yest, couldnt get up in morn and even after a lay in i was still tired all day,even hubby said i looked wrecked(in the nicest possible way lol) went to bed just gone 7.30 which is NOT like me,dozed until about half 10, then watched tv for a while then slept until 10.30 this morning:blush: feel abit better today..maybe i just had an off day.....:shrug:
> xxxxx
> 
> Where are you in your cycle? Fatigue could be a good sign - FXed :dust:Click to expand...

Thank you, i am only 5DPO so i presume to early for a symptom....
xxx


----------



## Desperado167

Hi seashells,I agree with wooly,sounds good to me ,am sure that's a good sign at 5dpo,keep your chin up Hun,we are all rooting for you :hugs::hugs:


----------



## SeaShells

Desperado167 said:


> Hi seashells,I agree with wooly,sounds good to me ,am sure that's a good sign at 5dpo,keep your chin up Hun,we are all rooting for you :hugs::hugs:

AwwwThank you so much, i got a tingle of excitment when i just read your post, i thought 5DPO would be to early.I know hubby thinks its a good sign and he said he thinks i just look different...but i am trying not to read to much into it all as i know he wants a BFP just as much as me....xxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

SeaShells said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Hi seashells,I agree with wooly,sounds good to me ,am sure that's a good sign at 5dpo,keep your chin up Hun,we are all rooting for you :hugs::hugs:
> 
> AwwwThank you so much, i got a tingle of excitment when i just read your post, i thought 5DPO would be to early.I know hubby thinks its a good sign and he said he thinks i just look different...but i am trying not to read to much into it all as i know he wants a BFP just as much as me....xxxxxClick to expand...

I know Hun it's hard,but let's hope u do get your bfp,good luck Hun,this is def a lucky thread.:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

SeaShells said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Hi seashells,I agree with wooly,sounds good to me ,am sure that's a good sign at 5dpo,keep your chin up Hun,we are all rooting for you :hugs::hugs:
> 
> AwwwThank you so much, i got a tingle of excitment when i just read your post, i thought 5DPO would be to early.I know hubby thinks its a good sign and he said he thinks i just look different...but i am trying not to read to much into it all as i know he wants a BFP just as much as me....xxxxxClick to expand...

It is easy to symptom spot and get too excited and the books say implantation is usually between DPO6-DPO12 but everyone is different so possible implantation has occurred a little earlier - FXed :dust:

I really hope this is your month and keeping all crossed (well not my legs as I still need to BD) that this is your month :dust:


----------



## herbie

come on girls i"m rooting for you:thumbup:
lets have some more BFPs!!!!:winkwink:xxxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## unnamed

:dust::dust::dust:

Thank-you all for your support

I now have everything crossed for you!


----------



## LLbean

Unnamed CONGRATS on your:bfp: WOO HOOO!!!!!!:happydance::dance:

Do go post it on the BFP sticky...yey! another one for May!!!! we needed it :haha:

And do me a favor, watch only funny comedies and uplifting things now, avoid the "statistics" shows, honestly it gets to your head and you don't need that right now, only :yipee::headspin::fool::tease::wohoo::loopy:\\:D/ for you now!

SO HAPPY FOR YOU!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## luvmydoggies

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! UNNAMED!!!!! ON YOUR :bfp:


----------



## Desperado167

Morning everyone:hugs how are u all doing?well another disturbed nite ,hope it's not the bloody menopause:nope:,am so excited today,don't know y but it's only two days till I test on wednesday,can't wait to get it over with:thumbup:Seashells how are u Hun,:hugs:Macwooly,hope u aren't too exhausted after all that bd,herbie and unnamed hope u are both taking it easy,:hugs:Racy :hugs:How are you?indigo,jax ,luvmydoggies and llbean:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Indigo77

I hope you will be our first June BFP! FXed!
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::


----------



## Macwooly

Morning all - well CD13 and I think DPO1 but neither FF or Countdown to Pregnancy are confirming ovulation has occurred but I've got a temp increase above my cover line according to the Countdown site :) My mood has nosedived a little today but that could just be due to the vile rain - although it's a bank holiday so what else should I expect in the UK :nope:



Desperado167 said:


> Morning everyone:hugs how are u all doing?well another disturbed nite ,hope it's not the bloody menopause:nope:,am so excited today,don't know y but it's only two days till I test on wednesday,can't wait to get it over with:thumbup:

 I am really praying that you see a BFP on Wednesday and that this is a sticky one :dust:



Loads of :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: to all :dust:


----------



## Desperado167

Just keep on bd till u know for sure,:hugs:P.s the weather here is lovely,:hugs:Hope u feel better soon ,pm me if u need me,always here to listen,:hugs::hugs::hugs:And get some Ben and jerrys in and a good comedy,always helps,xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## unnamed

Hi ladies,

Desperado I have a good feeling about you and thank-you I am doing my best to take it easy but do not have a good feeling about myself- I had af type pains yesterday and a little this morning although no bleeding yet. I took the other digital test and what was 2-3 weeks yesterday PM is 1-2 today first morning urine :nope:.

I have not told my oh yet and was going to present him with this mornings test but I am going to wait for a while now. I am trying to stay positive and am still holding onto hope.

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Macwooly

Desperado167 said:


> Just keep on bd till u know for sure,:hugs:P.s the weather here is lovely,:hugs:Hope u feel better soon ,pm me if u need me,always here to listen,:hugs::hugs::hugs:And get some Ben and jerrys in and a good comedy,always helps,xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Thanks hun :hugs: I saw an excellent comedian Friday night called Rob Rouse. I hadn't laughed so much in ages :rofl: In fact he was so good we're going to see him again this week but taking BIL and & friend. He talked a bit about his TTC journey with his wife and it was so funny and I recognised so much :D I do have a tub of Ben & Jerrys (or as DH now calls it "Twin-maker") in the freezer so that may be attacked later. But walked the dogs (in the pouring rain) and laughed so much at them acting like loons in the puddles; just had a shower and in my pjs and about to watch Father Ted whilst making a Hungry Caterpillar cot bumper which will head to Australia this week along with a wall hanging and cot cover in the same theme :)



unnamed said:


> Hi ladies, Desperado I have a good feeling about you and thank-you I am doing my best to take it easy but do not have a good feeling about myself- I had af type pains yesterday and a little this morning although no bleeding yet. I took the other digital test and what was 2-3 weeks yesterday PM is 1-2 today first morning urine :nope:.
> 
> I have not told my oh yet and was going to present him with this mornings test but I am going to wait for a while now. I am trying to stay positive and am still holding onto hope. :dust::dust::dust:

Unnamed I am keeping all crossed that you have a sticky bean and can start to relax and enjoy your pregnancy :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

unnamed said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Desperado I have a good feeling about you and thank-you I am doing my best to take it easy but do not have a good feeling about myself- I had af type pains yesterday and a little this morning although no bleeding yet. I took the other digital test and what was 2-3 weeks yesterday PM is 1-2 today first morning urine :nope:.
> 
> I have not told my oh yet and was going to present him with this mornings test but I am going to wait for a while now. I am trying to stay positive and am still holding onto hope.
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:

Awk Hun that is so sad,i have heard loads of ladies on this forum have theses af pains at the beginning of pregnancy and it is just the uterus preparing itself for wots ahead,I really hope everything works out for you and u tell dh as you are gonna need some support either way ,praying for you,xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Macwooly that sounds bliss,enjoy.:hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Unnamed, I am sure all will go fine, wait and confirm with your doctor before telling your hubby...that's what I want to do

Desperado...so excited for you, have everything crossed for you!!!


----------



## Desperado167

Well guys at ten days past ovulation I folded and tested and I really don't know y but I just had to and I got a bfp,:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Xxxxxxxx


----------



## Macwooly

Desperado167 said:


> Well guys at ten days past ovulation I folded and tested and I really don't know y but I just had to and I got a bfp,:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Xxxxxxxx

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
So pleased for you and praying this is a sticky bean :hugs:


----------



## SeaShells

Desperado167 said:


> Well guys at ten days past ovulation I folded and tested and I really don't know y but I just had to and I got a bfp,:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Xxxxxxxx

:happydance:woo hoo:happydance:woo hoo:happydance:woo hoo:happydance:
Oh am i soooo happy for you,how are you feeling??
Right now the Qs lol....what symptoms have u got?? what test did you use???
Oh i am so happy for you,this really seems a lucky thread at the moment, hope theres room for a few BFPs...:winkwink:
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## unnamed

OMG Desperado,

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
I am so pleased for you!!!


CONGRATULATIONS

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Praying it is a sticky bean

I have decided to enjoy every minute of being pregnant - it will not hurt any less if anything bad happens

We can be bump biddies! - I mean buddies :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

SeaShells said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Well guys at ten days past ovulation I folded and tested and I really don't know y but I just had to and I got a bfp,:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Xxxxxxxx
> 
> :happydance:woo hoo:happydance:woo hoo:happydance:woo hoo:happydance:
> Oh am i soooo happy for you,how are you feeling??
> Right now the Qs lol....what symptoms have u got?? what test did you use???
> Oh i am so happy for you,this really seems a lucky thread at the moment, hope theres room for a few BFPs...:winkwink:
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

I am feeling fab and I have decided wot will be,will be,nothing I do at this stage can change anything and after nine mc's and then another twelve cycles before I conceived I am clearly on cloud nine,I used a cheap test this afternoon from b and m bargains ,it cost 1.50 ,it was positive then a first response it was positive then a cbdigi and it came up one to two weeks pregnant,had ovulation pains 11 days ago and was in agony,then nine days after that had really bad implantation pains ,then two days later a bfp,have been bloated ,had a kidney infection and can't sleep ,also had a sore throat 4dpo and a cold,xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Unnamed I am so happy to hear that,and I will be here rite by your side,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Desperado167 said:


> had ovulation pains 11 days ago and was in agony,then nine days after that had really bad implantation pains ,then two days later a bfp,have been bloated ,had a kidney infection and can't sleep ,also had a sore throat 4dpo and a cold,xxxxxxxxx

don't forget the baby rash....it was no coincidence!!!


----------



## SeaShells

Desperado167 said:


> SeaShells said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Well guys at ten days past ovulation I folded and tested and I really don't know y but I just had to and I got a bfp,:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Xxxxxxxx
> 
> :happydance:woo hoo:happydance:woo hoo:happydance:woo hoo:happydance:
> Oh am i soooo happy for you,how are you feeling??
> Right now the Qs lol....what symptoms have u got?? what test did you use???
> Oh i am so happy for you,this really seems a lucky thread at the moment, hope theres room for a few BFPs...:winkwink:
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I am feeling fab and I have decided wot will be,will be,nothing I do at this stage can change anything and after nine mc's and then another twelve cycles before I conceived I am clearly on cloud nine,I used a cheap test this afternoon from b and m bargains ,it cost 1.50 ,it was positive then a first response it was positive then a cbdigi and it came up one to two weeks pregnant,had ovulation pains 11 days ago and was in agony,then nine days after that had really bad implantation pains ,then two days later a bfp,have been bloated ,had a kidney infection and can't sleep ,also had a sore throat 4dpo and a cold,xxxxxxxxxClick to expand...

Wow thats amazing...really pleased for you:hugs: 
A very H&H 9 months xxxx

What did your implantation pains feel like???? xx


----------



## Desperado167

Hi seashells,they were like really strong af pains,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> had ovulation pains 11 days ago and was in agony,then nine days after that had really bad implantation pains ,then two days later a bfp,have been bloated ,had a kidney infection and can't sleep ,also had a sore throat 4dpo and a cold,xxxxxxxxx
> 
> don't forget the baby rash....it was no coincidence!!!Click to expand...

:haha::haha::haha::haha:,sorry,also took a really itchy rash all over my legs arms and back and chest,I still have it and it is really red and itchy,had it a long time ago with another pregnancy and the doc said it was my bodys way of reacting to the pregnancy as it saw the baby as a foreign body,turned out to be my daughter,lol:hugs:


----------



## Ruth2307

:happydance::happydance::happydance:Just catching up and seen this thread. I am really, really really happy. Massive congratulations to you. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Awk thank you Hun,am still in shock,can't quite believe it,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## herbie

massive congrats hunni:happydance::happydance:xxxxx
knew it wud be your month hun xxx :thumbup:
you take care of that beanie:thumbup:
i"m doing ok hun xxx just really tired at the mo, but not complaining:nope:
yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:hugs::hugs::hugs:
at least i wont be lonely now over at the over 35 forum:winkwink:
bet you cant believe it eh hun:cloud9::hugs::hugs:


----------



## luvmydoggies

Just catching up on the posts!!!

*OMG!!!!!! Desperado!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! on your* :bfp:

:crib::crib::crib::crib::crib::crib:
:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:


----------



## Desperado167

herbie said:


> massive congrats hunni:happydance::happydance:xxxxx
> knew it wud be your month hun xxx :thumbup:
> you take care of that beanie:thumbup:
> i"m doing ok hun xxx just really tired at the mo, but not complaining:nope:
> yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:hugs::hugs::hugs:
> at least i wont be lonely now over at the over 35 forum:winkwink:
> bet you cant believe it eh hun:cloud9::hugs::hugs:

So true,I can't believe it even after 4 tests ,but am still incredibly nervous,just worry if I get used to it that it will be taken away from me,on the other hand I know there's not a thing that I can do except pray.....................:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

luvmydoggies said:


> Just catching up on the posts!!!
> 
> *OMG!!!!!! Desperado!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! on your* :bfp:
> 
> :crib::crib::crib::crib::crib::crib:
> :yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:

Thanks Hun,so can't believe it :haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## herbie

Desperado167 said:


> herbie said:
> 
> 
> massive congrats hunni:happydance::happydance:xxxxx
> knew it wud be your month hun xxx :thumbup:
> you take care of that beanie:thumbup:
> i"m doing ok hun xxx just really tired at the mo, but not complaining:nope:
> yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:hugs::hugs::hugs:
> at least i wont be lonely now over at the over 35 forum:winkwink:
> bet you cant believe it eh hun:cloud9::hugs::hugs:
> 
> So true,I can't believe it even after 4 tests ,but am still incredibly nervous,just worry if I get used to it that it will be taken away from me,on the other hand I know there's not a thing that I can do except pray.....................:hugs:Click to expand...

i do know how you feel hunni:hugs:
i"m the same :wacko:every twinge and pain i panic:dohh:
i know we have to think positive but it is so, so hard:hugs:
i"m sure we"ll be ok hun:hugs:
having a scan in a couple of weeks so hopefully i can relax a bit more:hugs:


----------



## SeaShells

Good Morning everyone..
Hows everyone today? How are you BFPs doing??? :happydance:
I have woken up today feeling miserable, pmt i suppose, signs are the witch is on her way and all my pma has gone over night....Sorry for winge..
xxxx


----------



## Macwooly

SeaShells said:


> Good Morning everyone..
> Hows everyone today? How are you BFPs doing??? :happydance:
> I have woken up today feeling miserable, pmt i suppose, signs are the witch is on her way and all my pma has gone over night....Sorry for winge..
> xxxx

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Praying that your AF stays away and it's pregnancy hormones upsetting you :hugs:


----------



## SeaShells

Macwooly said:


> SeaShells said:
> 
> 
> Good Morning everyone..
> Hows everyone today? How are you BFPs doing??? :happydance:
> I have woken up today feeling miserable, pmt i suppose, signs are the witch is on her way and all my pma has gone over night....Sorry for winge..
> xxxx
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Praying that your AF stays away and it's pregnancy hormones upsetting you :hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you very much Macwooly:hugs::hugs:
How are you today??
xx


----------



## Macwooly

SeaShells said:


> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SeaShells said:
> 
> 
> Good Morning everyone..
> Hows everyone today? How are you BFPs doing??? :happydance:
> I have woken up today feeling miserable, pmt i suppose, signs are the witch is on her way and all my pma has gone over night....Sorry for winge..
> xxxx
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Praying that your AF stays away and it's pregnancy hormones upsetting you :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you very much Macwooly:hugs::hugs:
> How are you today??
> xxClick to expand...

Managed 2 hours of unbroken sleep so incredibly emotional today :nope: Just kept waking up in hot flushes and sweats :nope: DH has already had to deal with me crying as I burnt the toast this morning :nope: It's no big deal as previously I have soaked burnt toast in hot water with an oxo and mixed it into the dogs' breakfast. 

But I am determined to not wallow so doing loads of laundry which strangely cheers me up especially when it's like today and all towels, dogs' bedding, socks and underwear so no ironing :happydance: And I'm making a sausage casserole for tea tonight as I need comfort food :)


----------



## Desperado167

SeaShells said:


> Good Morning everyone..
> Hows everyone today? How are you BFPs doing??? :happydance:
> I have woken up today feeling miserable, pmt i suppose, signs are the witch is on her way and all my pma has gone over night....Sorry for winge..
> xxxx

Am sure u will be ok Hun,try not to panic and get down,your time will come,I was really down for a while last week as well so hope it's a good sign for u too,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Macwooly,are u mad that u enjoy doing the laundry,:haha::haha:do u remember I started temping well my temp was up every nite last week and I felt uncomfortable and couldn't sleep at all ,so hoping this is a positive sign for you,come on seashells and macwooly,u two must be next,:dust::dust::dust::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## SeaShells

Desperado167 said:


> SeaShells said:
> 
> 
> Good Morning everyone..
> Hows everyone today? How are you BFPs doing??? :happydance:
> I have woken up today feeling miserable, pmt i suppose, signs are the witch is on her way and all my pma has gone over night....Sorry for winge..
> xxxx
> 
> Am sure u will be ok Hun,try not to panic and get down,your time will come,I was really down for a while last week as well so hope it's a good sign for u too,:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you....im keeping busy today doing lots of housework. Just got ICs in post, im sure i ordered super sensitive 1s but cant see on packet anywhere that says how sensitive they are:growlmad: it says to test on 1st day of missed ~AF....
xxxxx


----------



## Macwooly

Desperado167 said:


> Macwooly,are u mad that u enjoy doing the laundry,:haha::haha:do u remember I started temping well my temp was up every nite last week and I felt uncomfortable and couldn't sleep at all ,so hoping this is a positive sign for you,come on seashells and macwooly,u two must be next,:dust::dust::dust::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

I love when everything is cleaned and organised so yeah laundry cheers me up :) But (and this bit is really going to make me sound insane) I like to watch the washing going around in the machine :D I regularly sit on the floor in front of the washing machines (one for humans and one for dog bedding) and watch with one of my cats on my lap watching too - goodness that does make me sound such a saddo :laugh2:

My BBT is down today :shrug: but yet I keep having hot flushes and kept waking all night with hot flushes so who knows what my body is up too :shrug:


----------



## SeaShells

Macwooly said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Macwooly,are u mad that u enjoy doing the laundry,:haha::haha:do u remember I started temping well my temp was up every nite last week and I felt uncomfortable and couldn't sleep at all ,so hoping this is a positive sign for you,come on seashells and macwooly,u two must be next,:dust::dust::dust::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> I love when everything is cleaned and organised so yeah laundry cheers me up :) But (and this bit is really going to make me sound insane) I like to watch the washing going around in the machine :D I regularly sit on the floor in front of the washing machines (one for humans and one for dog bedding) and watch with one of my cats on my lap watching too - goodness that does make me sound such a saddo :laugh2:
> 
> My BBT is down today :shrug: but yet I keep having hot flushes and kept waking all night with hot flushes so who knows what my body is up too :shrug:Click to expand...

lol...i am the same and love to see the washing blowing on the washing line...we both must be insane then :haha::haha:


----------



## Macwooly

Yeah it's not just me and I adore the smell of fresh laundry :D


----------



## SeaShells

Macwooly said:


> Yeah it's not just me and I adore the smell of fresh laundry :D

Oh me too...love tryng new comforts,im using Comforts blueberry one at mo and its soooo delicious:haha::haha:


----------



## Macwooly

Oh didn't know about the blueberry I may have to go shopping now :D And pop by the ice cream aisle as well :D


----------



## SeaShells

I have just popped on to make a confession..:blush:
As i said earlier i got ICs delivered today and i dont know what on earth came over me but i stupidly tested:blush: of course it was BFN,what did i expect on 7DPO!!!! I feel so annoyed with myself especially because i am not very hopefull anyway and have pmt symptoms...feel even more fed up...gosh im so silly!!!!
Now i have admitted what i have done i am off to do some :iron:

xxxxx


----------



## Macwooly

SeaShells said:


> I have just popped on to make a confession..:blush:
> As i said earlier i got ICs delivered today and i dont know what on earth came over me but i stupidly tested:blush: of course it was BFN,what did i expect on 7DPO!!!! I feel so annoyed with myself especially because i am not very hopefull anyway and have pmt symptoms...feel even more fed up...gosh im so silly!!!!
> Now i have admitted what i have done i am off to do some :iron:
> 
> xxxxx

:hugs::hugs::hugs: Keeping all crossed that a BFP is still for you this cycle :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

SeaShells said:


> I have just popped on to make a confession..:blush:
> As i said earlier i got ICs delivered today and i dont know what on earth came over me but i stupidly tested:blush: of course it was BFN,what did i expect on 7DPO!!!! I feel so annoyed with myself especially because i am not very hopefull anyway and have pmt symptoms...feel even more fed up...gosh im so silly!!!!
> Now i have admitted what i have done i am off to do some :iron:
> 
> xxxxx

Awk Hun,u are way too early:hugs: but don't feel bad we all do it ,good luck next time is a bfp:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Macwooly said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Macwooly,are u mad that u enjoy doing the laundry,:haha::haha:do u remember I started temping well my temp was up every nite last week and I felt uncomfortable and couldn't sleep at all ,so hoping this is a positive sign for you,come on seashells and macwooly,u two must be next,:dust::dust::dust::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> I love when everything is cleaned and organised so yeah laundry cheers me up :) But (and this bit is really going to make me sound insane) I like to watch the washing going around in the machine :D I regularly sit on the floor in front of the washing machines (one for humans and one for dog bedding) and watch with one of my cats on my lap watching too - goodness that does make me sound such a saddo :laugh2:
> 
> My BBT is down today :shrug: but yet I keep having hot flushes and kept waking all night with hot flushes so who knows what my body is up too :shrug:Click to expand...

Yep u are def mad as a hatter,that's why we all love you,:haha::haha::haha::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Wooly and Seashells....U r domestic goddesses...
Desperado...How many dpo were u when you got your first bfp? Do u feel preggers? And, did u do anything different this cycle?

We have an early heat wave here...it feels like a sauna outside...don't feel like going anywhere or doing anything today...


----------



## Macwooly

Indigo if you saw the state of my house you wouldn't think I was a domestic goddess :laugh2: We've just finished having renovations done and there is still clutter everywhere and within 10 minutes of cleaning there is dust everywhere again :nope:

Don't blame you staying in if you've got a heatwave. If it gets over 18C I find it too warm so begging hubby's :spermy: to get the job done so I'm not heavily pregnant over the summer months :)


----------



## LLbean

yes it has been 90F+ here already!


----------



## Macwooly

LLbean said:


> yes it has been 90F+ here already!

I assume you have air con every where? The UK does occasionally get to the low 80s but we have very little air con which makes it uncomfortably for me but my mum loves it being that warm :)


----------



## LLbean

Macwooly said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes it has been 90F+ here already!
> 
> I assume you have air con every where? The UK does occasionally get to the low 80s but we have very little air con which makes it uncomfortably for me but my mum loves it being that warm :)Click to expand...

yes,thank God for AC!


----------



## SeaShells

Desperado167 said:


> SeaShells said:
> 
> 
> I have just popped on to make a confession..:blush:
> As i said earlier i got ICs delivered today and i dont know what on earth came over me but i stupidly tested:blush: of course it was BFN,what did i expect on 7DPO!!!! I feel so annoyed with myself especially because i am not very hopefull anyway and have pmt symptoms...feel even more fed up...gosh im so silly!!!!
> Now i have admitted what i have done i am off to do some :iron:
> 
> xxxxx
> 
> Awk Hun,u are way too early:hugs: but don't feel bad we all do it ,good luck next time is a bfp:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you Desperado:hugs:
went for a wander around garden centre with Hubby this evening and as i was walking around i got a really bad pain low in my left side, i had to stop walking and grip hubby s hand, it was kind of like a stitch/blocked feeling,had a dull ache for about an hour after...(.)(.) started aching last night and have got worse as day has gone on(sore (.)(.) are typical af symptom for me)...Wish our bodies wouldnt play tricks on us.....
xxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> Wooly and Seashells....U r domestic goddesses...
> Desperado...How many dpo were u when you got your first bfp? Do u feel preggers? And, did u do anything different this cycle?
> 
> We have an early heat wave here...it feels like a sauna outside...don't feel like going anywhere or doing anything today...

Hi :hugs:I was 10dpo wen I got my bfp also took the b6 for 6 weeks and I ovulated 4 days late with it and stopped taking it dont know if it helped also used the cups for the second month and bd six days before my peak and the next two days ,also for the first time lay with my legs up the wall after dh put the cups in ,dh also took the Maca ,hope this helps,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

SeaShells said:


> Thank you Desperado:hugs:
> went for a wander around garden centre with Hubby this evening and as i was walking around i got a really bad pain low in my left side, i had to stop walking and grip hubby s hand, it was kind of like a stitch/blocked feeling,had a dull ache for about an hour after...(.)(.) started aching last night and have got worse as day has gone on(sore (.)(.) are typical af symptom for me)...Wish our bodies wouldnt play tricks on us.....
> xxxxx

It would be so lovely if AF symptoms and BFP symptoms were different!

I am praying that you are having BFP symptoms and the old AF witch stays well away :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Hi seashells,I hope it was implantation pains u had ,fixed for you :hugs::hugs:


----------



## SeaShells

Desperado167 said:


> Hi seashells,I hope it was implantation pains u had ,fixed for you :hugs::hugs:

I would love to believe it was but i doubt it...
How are you doing today? very quiet on here....i have painted shed and planted few plants today and i am so so so tired now,could curl up and sleep until tom lol...still at least the weather is gorgeous....symtom wise i have nothing to report, no pains or anythnig in stomache today, (.)(.) are still bit sore 8dpo,seems to be going very slow...
xxxx


----------



## Desperado167

SeaShells said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Hi seashells,I hope it was implantation pains u had ,fixed for you :hugs::hugs:
> 
> I would love to believe it was but i doubt it...
> How are you doing today? very quiet on here....i have painted shed and planted few plants today and i am so so so tired now,could curl up and sleep until tom lol...still at least the weather is gorgeous....symtom wise i have nothing to report, no pains or anythnig in stomache today, (.)(.) are still bit sore 8dpo,seems to be going very slow...
> xxxxClick to expand...

Am fine Hun just very tired ,:hugs:Stay positive ,won't be long now ,hopefully the weekend will bring u your long awaited news,am still keeping fixed for you ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## SeaShells

Desperado167 said:


> SeaShells said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Hi seashells,I hope it was implantation pains u had ,fixed for you :hugs::hugs:
> 
> I would love to believe it was but i doubt it...
> How are you doing today? very quiet on here....i have painted shed and planted few plants today and i am so so so tired now,could curl up and sleep until tom lol...still at least the weather is gorgeous....symtom wise i have nothing to report, no pains or anythnig in stomache today, (.)(.) are still bit sore 8dpo,seems to be going very slow...
> xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Am fine Hun just very tired ,:hugs:Stay positive ,won't be long now ,hopefully the weekend will bring u your long awaited news,am still keeping fixed for you ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you Desperado:hugs::hugs:
I am not going to test until Monday~(if AF hasnt shown up)i will be 13dpo.
Hope you are managing to get lots of rest...:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Hi ladies,hows everyone doing,indigo,:hugs:Seashells:hugs:Unnamed:hugs:Herbie:hugs:Macwooly:hugs:Jax:hugs:Llbean:hugs:Luvmydoggies:hugs:jo :hugs:Racy:hugs:,mrsdh:hugs: hope u are all well :hugs:Sending u loads and loads of love and hugs,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Morning all :hi:

Sending loads of :dust: to all still waiting on their BFPs and hoping this is their cycle :dust:


----------



## unnamed

Desperado167 said:


> Hi ladies,hows everyone doing,indigo,:hugs:Seashells:hugs:Unnamed:hugs:Herbie:hugs:Macwooly:hugs:Jax:hugs:Llbean:hugs:Luvmydoggies:hugs:jo :hugs:Racy:hugs:,mrsdh:hugs: hope u are all well :hugs:Sending u loads and loads of love and hugs,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

I second the above! 

Desperado- I am tired but fine, thank-you


----------



## mrsdh

Awww desperado167:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: to you too xxxx


----------



## SeaShells

Morning All...
Just popped on to say hi and send lots of:hugs::hugs: and lots of :dust:..
Hope everyone well... enjoy your day....
xxxx


----------



## LLbean

hugs back at cha Desperado


----------



## Indigo77

Desperado167 said:


> Hi ladies,hows everyone doing,indigo,:hugs:Seashells:hugs:Unnamed:hugs:Herbie:hugs:Macwooly:hugs:Jax:hugs:Llbean:hugs:Luvmydoggies:hugs:jo :hugs:Racy:hugs:,mrsdh:hugs: hope u are all well :hugs:Sending u loads and loads of love and hugs,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

aw...:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## herbie

:hugs:awwww massive:hugs::hugs::hugs:right back at ya Desperado:hugs::hugs:
doing ok hunni:hugs::hugs:just tired
hows you hun?:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

I am the same,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## SeaShells

Hello :flower:
How is everyone today???Any news from anyone????
xxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Hi seashells,just the same with me,taking it easy and just trying to get thru each day,hope u are well :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Morning everyone:hugs:,how are u all doing,am feeling great today and had my first nite sleep in a week :thumbup:Any news yet?miss u guys like crazy :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Morning all :hi:

Desperado - so pleased you had a good sleep and as you know I am praying daily that this is a really tough, really sticky LO :hugs:


----------



## unnamed

Hi Desperado it is lovely to hear from you . Sending you sticky thoughts

I am fine too- I have been having lots of backache but think that it could be a UTI I have been prone to them since I had my DS. I drank litres and litres of water yesterday to try and flush it through and feel much ' healthier' today not so much backache- :thumbup:. I will keep up the water drinking today and see how it goes. I still don't have many symptoms- just tired and a little ' fuller' boobs - I think this is worrying me most as with DS I had very bad MS and was sick at least once a day until I had him. How about you?

Everyone posting/ watching this post who is still in I am praying for your BFPs.
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:: :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Macwooly

Unnamed - I have noticed a few ladies aren't having many symptoms so please try not to worry :hugs: Hoping and praying this LO is a tough little sticky bean :hugs:


----------



## unnamed

Macwooly said:


> Unnamed - I have noticed a few ladies aren't having many symptoms so please try not to worry :hugs: Hoping and praying this LO is a tough little sticky bean :hugs:

Thank-you


----------



## SeaShells

morning all :hugs::hugs:
Glad u slept well desperado:hugs:
:hugs::hugs: to macwooly and unnamed:hugs::hugs:
and :dust: and :hugs: to everyone else....

My (.)(.) are very sore today and just feel AF is close by,she is due anytime now:cry:. 
xxxx


----------



## Macwooly

SeaShells said:


> morning all :hugs::hugs:
> Glad u slept well desperado:hugs:
> :hugs::hugs: to macwooly and unnamed:hugs::hugs:
> and :dust: and :hugs: to everyone else....
> 
> My (.)(.) are very sore today and just feel AF is close by,she is due anytime now:cry:.
> xxxx

:hugs: back at you :hugs:

Really hoping that AF stays away and you get your BFP :dust: :hugs: :dust:


----------



## LLbean

Desperado and Unnamed...HI and sending you hugs for those lovely baby bumps!

Seashells ..hang in there!

Macwooly, how are you feeling? anything different yet?


----------



## Desperado167

SeaShells said:


> morning all :hugs::hugs:
> Glad u slept well desperado:hugs:
> :hugs::hugs: to macwooly and unnamed:hugs::hugs:
> and :dust: and :hugs: to everyone else....
> 
> My (.)(.) are very sore today and just feel AF is close by,she is due anytime now:cry:.
> xxxx

Am still holding out for your bfp,stay strong Hun,xxxxxxx


----------



## SeaShells

Desperado167 said:


> SeaShells said:
> 
> 
> morning all :hugs::hugs:
> Glad u slept well desperado:hugs:
> :hugs::hugs: to macwooly and unnamed:hugs::hugs:
> and :dust: and :hugs: to everyone else....
> 
> My (.)(.) are very sore today and just feel AF is close by,she is due anytime now:cry:.
> xxxx
> 
> Am still holding out for your bfp,stay strong Hun,xxxxxxxClick to expand...

Thank you Desperado:hugs::hugs:I am not as bad as i thought i would be, just hoping that if AF is going to show her ugly face that she doesnt play evil games and just hover, would rather just get it over with and move on to next cycle!!!
Hope your resting lots:hugs::hugs::hugs:
xxx


----------



## SeaShells

Macwooly said:


> SeaShells said:
> 
> 
> morning all :hugs::hugs:
> Glad u slept well desperado:hugs:
> :hugs::hugs: to macwooly and unnamed:hugs::hugs:
> and :dust: and :hugs: to everyone else....
> 
> My (.)(.) are very sore today and just feel AF is close by,she is due anytime now:cry:.
> xxxx
> 
> :hugs: back at you :hugs:
> 
> Really hoping that AF stays away and you get your BFP :dust: :hugs: :dust:Click to expand...

Thank you macwooly:hugs::hugs:
How are you doing???
xxxxx


----------



## Macwooly

LLbean said:


> Macwooly, how are you feeling? anything different yet?

Not really feeling anything apart from I have had a bit of heartburn for 2 nights in a row but none last night. DH reckons I was bloated yesterday but I refuse to look in a mirror (I was in tracksuit bottoms all day so it was difficult for me to tell if I was from clothing)

I'm desperately trying to keep busy and not symptom spot as I don't want to get my hopes up.

Also today one of my dogs has ended up in the vets with a cut paw :( so I now have to keep busy for 2 days stopping him removing his bandage and also stop the other 3 dogs from removing his bandage too :)

How are you doing? :hugs:


----------



## unnamed

Macwooly and Seashells :hugs:

I am praying for your BFPs
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Desperado167

unnamed said:


> Macwooly and Seashells :hugs:
> 
> I am praying for your BFPs
> :dust::dust::dust:

Me too,xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## SeaShells

Macwooly said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> Macwooly, how are you feeling? anything different yet?
> 
> Not really feeling anything apart from I have had a bit of heartburn for 2 nights in a row but none last night. DH reckons I was bloated yesterday but I refuse to look in a mirror (I was in tracksuit bottoms all day so it was difficult for me to tell if I was from clothing)
> 
> I'm desperately trying to keep busy and not symptom spot as I don't want to get my hopes up.
> 
> Also today one of my dogs has ended up in the vets with a cut paw :( so I now have to keep busy for 2 days stopping him removing his bandage and also stop the other 3 dogs from removing his bandage too :)
> 
> How are you doing? :hugs:Click to expand...

aww hope your dog will be ok, cant imagine what my dog(shi tzu x bischon frise)would be like with a bandage on...
I am trying not to symtom spot too, realy believe AF is on her way but that niggly voice keeps whispering...you never know...oh well onto 11DPO tom...
xxxxx


----------



## herbie

everything crossed for you girls!!:hugs::hugs:
so hoping you get your BFPs:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Good luck to everyone testing today,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

SeaShells said:


> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> Macwooly, how are you feeling? anything different yet?
> 
> Not really feeling anything apart from I have had a bit of heartburn for 2 nights in a row but none last night. DH reckons I was bloated yesterday but I refuse to look in a mirror (I was in tracksuit bottoms all day so it was difficult for me to tell if I was from clothing)
> 
> I'm desperately trying to keep busy and not symptom spot as I don't want to get my hopes up.
> 
> Also today one of my dogs has ended up in the vets with a cut paw :( so I now have to keep busy for 2 days stopping him removing his bandage and also stop the other 3 dogs from removing his bandage too :)
> 
> How are you doing? :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> aww hope your dog will be ok, cant imagine what my dog(shi tzu x bischon frise)would be like with a bandage on...
> I am trying not to symtom spot too, realy believe AF is on her way but that niggly voice keeps whispering...you never know...oh well onto 11DPO tom...
> xxxxxClick to expand...

Seashells - keeping all crossed that you see you BFP when you test :dust:

Ok so Friday I watched a comedy film in the evening and burst into tears (not happy ones) for no apparent reason :shrug: Yesterday I cried (again not happy) whilst watching an advert for google :shrug: And today I burst into tears again due to worrying about how we may need to buy me a new vehicle if I get my BFP as how will I fit a baby and my 4 dogs in the current car without the baby being on the front passenger seat :nope:

I swear I am only tearful because I haven't slept well for a week now although last night was a better night's sleep but still not more than 4 hours at a time without waking :nope:

Plus last night I lost the bandage war :laugh2: Paddy (the one who cut his paw) removed the first bandage then one of the other dogs removed the 2nd one so we gave up and as the paw wasn't and hasn't bleed since we're not putting another one on as it is the smallest wound I have ever seen.

I just want it to be next Sunday so I can POAS and see whether it is a BFN (which I suspect it will be) or a BFP (some hope). But to try and keep busy, last week I booked myself into a yoga class starting tomorrow night and then one night during the week DH is taking me to the cinema. We may go to an auction (liquidation sales) one night as well which we love as I buy all my cleaning products from there and it is well over 50% cheaper than the supermarkets - I am such a bargain hunter :D


----------



## Desperado167

Awk Hun,u are in a bit of a mess,:hugs::hugs:,but these are all good signs :hugs:,good to keep busy ,am so hoping for your bfp:hugs:,and by the way wen the lo cums the dogs will just have to stay at home a bit more often as everything will change and the lo will be top priority so don't u worry about those dogs ,they are looked after better than most kids ,:hugs,:hugs::hugs:,and u can always get a roof rack :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Macwooly

Thanks for the hugs :hugs:

DH has forbidden me to worry about vehicles any more or the extra cost as he has it covered. I've told him all my worries and he has listened and noted them all and says I'm not allowed to think about it again :) 

I'm just one of those people who worries if I have nothing to worry about :laugh2:


----------



## Desperado167

Macwooly said:


> Thanks for the hugs :hugs:
> 
> DH has forbidden me to worry about vehicles any more or the extra cost as he has it covered. I've told him all my worries and he has listened and noted them all and says I'm not allowed to think about it again :)
> 
> I'm just one of those people who worries if I have nothing to worry about :laugh2:

Well stop worrying u are going to be a fab wee mummy and everything will work itself out ,I love your dh,he really is a star,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## SeaShells

Evening All...
How is every1 today???
I have spent most of day :iron:... feeling very grumpy and hormonal,had few twinges in left side and now have got mild AF cramps so i guess its on its way.....
xxxx


----------



## Macwooly

SeaShells said:


> Evening All...
> How is every1 today???
> I have spent most of day :iron:... feeling very grumpy and hormonal,had few twinges in left side and now have got mild AF cramps so i guess its on its way.....
> xxxx

Sorry to hear that AF is on the way :hugs: Still hoping it's not AF and that you'll get your BFP :hugs:


----------



## SeaShells

Morning Ladies....
Look at this....:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:
 



Attached Files:







Photo0805.jpg
File size: 14.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Desperado167

Whoop,whoop,I knew it,I knew it,holy cow :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:massive congrats to u huni,xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Macwooly

OMG Seashells CONGRATULATIONS :happydance: :happydance:

I am sooooo pleased for you and you thought AF was coming :happydance:


----------



## SeaShells

Thank you...I still feel like AF is its way...i am so shocked and cant stop shaking....OMG lol....
xxxx


----------



## LLbean

SeaShells!!!! OMG!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!

See? no witchy witch after all!!!!! SWEET!!!!


----------



## SeaShells

LLbean said:


> SeaShells!!!! OMG!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!
> 
> See? no witchy witch after all!!!!! SWEET!!!!

Thank you :hugs::hugs: Still cant quite believe it.....


----------



## Jax41

Seashells - congrats hunny!! See just when you are least expecting it, bang, there it is - fab news!!!!:happydance:x


----------



## SeaShells

Jax41 said:


> Seashells - congrats hunny!! See just when you are least expecting it, bang, there it is - fab news!!!!:happydance:x

Thank you Jax:hugs::hugs:
Hows things with you??
xxx


----------



## Jax41

SeaShells said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> Seashells - congrats hunny!! See just when you are least expecting it, bang, there it is - fab news!!!!:happydance:x
> 
> Thank you Jax:hugs::hugs:
> Hows things with you??
> xxxClick to expand...

Ahhh, it's always a pleasure hun to see a BFP and send warm fuzzy hugs:hugs:!!!

Well I'm CD23 of a 29 day cycle and might (if I'm brave enough) test from Wednesday onwards. Not really feeling anything too much at the moment (except I haven't had a poo since Friday, sorry if that's TMI!!!), but then by all accounts a lot of you that are getting BFP's are feeling pretty 'normal' so I'm hopeful, please, please, please [-o&lt;[-o&lt; let the rest of us graduate with all you BFP'ers!!!!!

xXx


----------



## LLbean

Seashells, dont forget to post it on the BFP sticky!


----------



## Indigo77

Congrats SS! H&H 9 months!


----------



## Bubba3

Hi been following his thread ,:winkwink: I know you know each other better , but wanted to say how brilliant it is to see the support but best of all the gorgeous :bfp::bfp:enjoy :happydance:


----------



## Macwooly

Bubba please feel free to join in and not to lurk so we can offer you the same support :hugs:


----------



## unnamed

SEASHELLS

CONGRATULATIONS :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## herbie

:happydance::happydance:massive congrats seashells:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Bubba3

:winkwink:Hi sorry kind of just getting used to this place and how use it. I love it though , how else do we stay sane through this cazyness . Thanks for welcoming :blush:


----------



## Desperado167

Bubba3 said:


> :winkwink:Hi sorry kind of just getting used to this place and how use it. I love it though , how else do we stay sane through this cazyness . Thanks for welcoming :blush:

Awk Hun,everyone here is lovely and very supportive ,please stay ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Desperado167 said:


> Bubba3 said:
> 
> 
> :winkwink:Hi sorry kind of just getting used to this place and how use it. I love it though , how else do we stay sane through this cazyness . Thanks for welcoming :blush:
> 
> Awk Hun,everyone here is lovely and very supportive ,please stay ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Listen to Desperado she keeps me sane :hugs:


----------



## Bubba3

Think your kinda stuck with me. This ttc is tricky enough but us over 35 need each other more I feel. If only my Zimmer wouldn't get in the way maybe me and hubby would be fine :winkwink: so exciting to see great results here


----------



## Desperado167

Thank u lovely,and I don't know wot I would do without u,hope u dont get fed up with me just yet,lol,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Bubba3 said:


> Think your kinda stuck with me. This ttc is tricky enough but us over 35 need each other more I feel. If only my Zimmer wouldn't get in the way maybe me and hubby would be fine :winkwink: so exciting to see great results here

:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Bubba3

Have to sign out now need zzzzzz can I ask what supplements you all take . Went out and bought flax seed and royal jelly , now I'm thinking I'll try. Epo pre o then flaxseed. Thing is it seems I'm ov but figure being older perhaps it wouldn't hurt , but really worried will mess a good cycle up. I'm lucky took awhile but now I'm reg 27 days , just never sure exactly when I o but monitoring like mad now , and bringing out all the toys. Going to follow the egg meet sperm plan I reckon. So excited the witch is almost ready to leave ! Bye for now take care all of you


----------



## unnamed

Bubba3 said:


> Think your kinda stuck with me. This ttc is tricky enough but us over 35 need each other more I feel. If only my Zimmer wouldn't get in the way maybe me and hubby would be fine :winkwink: so exciting to see great results here

:laugh2::laugh2::laugh2:

Love it and welcome ( I am still hovering here as I am hoping and praying for more BFPs ).
:dust::dust::dust:

I think a little more baby dust is in order for all


----------



## Macwooly

Well I go and sneak around the pregnancy section (as you know) to see how you newly pregnant ladies are doing so you're allowed to lurk here :)

Hoping more of us will be joining you soon :thumbup:


----------



## Bubba3

Morning all , it's early for you guys . Guessing your mostly UK ? How's everyone doing ? This morning my dh got packed off to the drs with a cup in a paper bag filled with his boys for their debut :winkwink: He smokes ( has cut right down to one or two a day ) and drinks too much coffee but well see. 
Today started the royal jelly cd5 so could be bit late and have decided to leave flax seed till after o. Taking iron properly as im really low .Temping so far going ok but v early days. Got a teeny bit of ferning this am but also read this can happen during the tail end of af . 
I've got that excited , time to get on with it feeling . I've also read a lot of great advice here and decided the ttw I'll make myself keep busy and won't symptom spot. I've convinced myself too many times and it makes the fall higher. When I have had bfp I had no signs , not even a pos preg test for a week after late af. 
Anyway enough rambling. I'm even sitting here having declined my fave coffee , made hubby one but I'm pretending to like green jasmine tea :dohh: vie promised myself coffee and other treats if it doesn't work this month.
Keep happy everyone , if not share and rant here :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Hi bubba,good luck to your dh,he is a star ,keep that excitement going Hun,shouldn't be long now ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Morning all :hi:

Bubba - hope you get some good results from your DH's results :thumbup: Apparently you can get partial or full ferning towards the end of your AF but it's good that you're noticing changes and hopefully you'll see them again soon so you can get busy for your BFP :thumbup:

And even if your DH's results aren't as good as you wish please keep the PMA going :hugs:

My DH has a low count but I keep hold of the knowledge that it only needs one :spermy: to do the job and I just have to pray every month that one of them will do the job (so to speak) :)


----------



## Jax41

Morning all from me too :hi:

Bubba - so glad you've joined the clan and started posting, I felt a bit shy (I know that's hard to understand now:haha:) when I first joined but everyone here is ever so friendly that you just get sucked into sharing the highs and lows. Looking forward to getting to know you better and loadsa luck this cycle:flower:

Desperado - make sure you come back and tell us how you've got an at your appt this morning okay? Thinking about you tonnes hun :hugs:

Macwooly - how you doing today lovely? Are you still set to test at the weekend of have you had a sneaky POAS yet? I'm down to test from tomorrow, AF due this weekend. Getting a bit scared now as I never usually test early I always wait for her to show up as it keeps the excitement going that I just 'might be'!! 

AFM - well forget AF and the BFP, I'm getting increasingly more concerned about the fact that I've not had a poo since Friday!!!!! And the wind, OMG. Had to go to bed early last night wore myself out with all that guffing :haha: Marginally better this morning but still no poo....feeling very bunged..... Sorry if that's far TMI but you know how I like to share all that is going on in my life!!!!!

Lots of luv to all of you x:kiss:x


----------



## Storm1jet2

Jax41 said:


> Morning all from me too :hi:
> 
> Bubba - so glad you've joined the clan and started posting, I felt a bit shy (I know that's hard to understand now:haha:) when I first joined but everyone here is ever so friendly that you just get sucked into sharing the highs and lows. Looking forward to getting to know you better and loadsa luck this cycle:flower:
> 
> Desperado - make sure you come back and tell us how you've got an at your appt this morning okay? Thinking about you tonnes hun :hugs:
> 
> Macwooly - how you doing today lovely? Are you still set to test at the weekend of have you had a sneaky POAS yet? I'm down to test from tomorrow, AF due this weekend. Getting a bit scared now as I never usually test early I always wait for her to show up as it keeps the excitement going that I just 'might be'!!
> 
> AFM - well forget AF and the BFP, I'm getting increasingly more concerned about the fact that I've not had a poo since Friday!!!!! And the wind, OMG. Had to go to bed early last night wore myself out with all that guffing :haha: Marginally better this morning but still no poo....feeling very bunged..... Sorry if that's far TMI but you know how I like to share all that is going on in my life!!!!!
> 
> Lots of luv to all of you x:kiss:x

Jax that made me laugh! I haven't done a decent poo in the last 6 1/2 weeks so maybe its good practice? Obviously I've been but its not like it used to be! :hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Jax - prunes! That will clear you out :D

Keeping all crossed for you when you test :dust:

I'm doing ok but confused by my temps and had a stress and a cry with DH thinking that I'm out this month but bless him as always he was the voice of reason and said the only way I will now this isn't my month is when AF shows up. So now feel chill again and definitely waiting till Sunday before testing.

And if this isn't my cycle then DH has said he'll help me use softcups next cycle so that will lead to many laughs even if it doesn't lead to a BFP :laugh2:


----------



## Jax41

Storm1jet2 said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> Morning all from me too :hi:
> 
> Bubba - so glad you've joined the clan and started posting, I felt a bit shy (I know that's hard to understand now:haha:) when I first joined but everyone here is ever so friendly that you just get sucked into sharing the highs and lows. Looking forward to getting to know you better and loadsa luck this cycle:flower:
> 
> Desperado - make sure you come back and tell us how you've got an at your appt this morning okay? Thinking about you tonnes hun :hugs:
> 
> Macwooly - how you doing today lovely? Are you still set to test at the weekend of have you had a sneaky POAS yet? I'm down to test from tomorrow, AF due this weekend. Getting a bit scared now as I never usually test early I always wait for her to show up as it keeps the excitement going that I just 'might be'!!
> 
> AFM - well forget AF and the BFP, I'm getting increasingly more concerned about the fact that I've not had a poo since Friday!!!!! And the wind, OMG. Had to go to bed early last night wore myself out with all that guffing :haha: Marginally better this morning but still no poo....feeling very bunged..... Sorry if that's far TMI but you know how I like to share all that is going on in my life!!!!!
> 
> Lots of luv to all of you x:kiss:x
> 
> Jax that made me laugh! I haven't done a decent poo in the last 6 1/2 weeks so maybe its good practice? Obviously I've been but its not like it used to be! :hugs:Click to expand...

I'm dreaming about period poo's, pregnancy poo's are obviously a whole different ball game!! :rofl:


----------



## Jax41

Macwooly said:


> Jax - prunes! That will clear you out :D
> 
> Keeping all crossed for you when you test :dust:
> 
> I'm doing ok but confused by my temps and had a stress and a cry with DH thinking that I'm out this month but bless him as always he was the voice of reason and said the only way I will now this isn't my month is when AF shows up. So now feel chill again and definitely waiting till Sunday before testing.
> 
> And if this isn't my cycle then DH has said he'll help me use softcups next cycle so that will lead to many laughs even if it doesn't lead to a BFP :laugh2:

Macwooly thanks for the tip! I've also heard that strangely enough melon is good to get 'you moving' as well, I'm off to buy some!:laugh2:

C'mon lovely, I know it's so hard and we're getting to that arrrghh, desperate stage but please, please try and chill. DH is right no matter what the temps do until AF shows you're still in. OMG, softcups sound hilarious! I've decided that if I've not got a BFP this month, I'm def doing the legs up the wall jobbie, but at the moment I'm just thinking (and dreaming) about doing another kind of jobbie!!!!!:rofl:
xXx


----------



## Macwooly

I'd heard about melon too and forgotten about it :) Oranges work for me too :)

I think I've had my mad hour for this cycle as I feel really chill again about it all. I'm just hoping my maternal nan has been putting a good word in for me with the big man as it's her birthday tomorrow and my mum's on Friday so it would be lovely to find out near their birthdays :)

But hey if not then next cycle I would be testing around the time of DH's birthday so that would be cool to let him have a BFP for his present :) Oh I've brought all his pressies and I'm sure all he wants is a peed on stick with 2 lines :laugh2:


----------



## LLbean

Jax...SPINACH!!! and it has the folic acid we all need too


----------



## Jax41

Macwooly said:


> I'd heard about melon too and forgotten about it :) Oranges work for me too :)
> 
> I think I've had my mad hour for this cycle as I feel really chill again about it all. I'm just hoping my maternal nan has been putting a good word in for me with the big man as it's her birthday tomorrow and my mum's on Friday so it would be lovely to find out near their birthdays :)
> 
> But hey if not then next cycle I would be testing around the time of DH's birthday so that would be cool to let him have a BFP for his present :) Oh I've brought all his pressies and I'm sure all he wants is a peed on stick with 2 lines :laugh2:

I have absolutely EVERYTHING Xed for you :kiss: the timing around all the birthdays would be fab!! Are you going to wrap your peed on stick up I wonder????:rofl:


----------



## Jax41

LLbean said:


> Jax...SPINACH!!! and it has the folic acid we all need too

Really? Spinach? Thanks LLbean, gonna buy some of that too then:thumbup:. If nothing else it'll build my arms up to keep my bum cheeks company. They are very pert now from trying to hold the wind in all day at work - I feel like a whoopee cushion....:haha:


----------



## LLbean

Jax41 said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> Jax...SPINACH!!! and it has the folic acid we all need too
> 
> Really? Spinach? Thanks LLbean, gonna buy some of that too then:thumbup:. If nothing else it'll build my arms up to keep my bum cheeks company. They are very pert now from trying to hold the wind in all day at work - I feel like a whoopee cushion....:haha:Click to expand...

HAHAHAHA

yes Spinach does the trick for me....sauteed spinach


----------



## Desperado167

Awwwwww jax how cud I not cum back to you all :hugs:,you make me laugh so much ,def agree with macwooly with the prunes,have had awful constipation and dh made me a curry last nite,was such a relief this morning to be able to poo without straining:haha:,ok so had my apt,was up from Dawn ,couldn't sleep and cudnt stop shaking,got my results from last week and on 11-12dpo hcg was 36 ,have to fon tomorrow p.m to get today's,the silly bugger of a nurse ,sorry for swearing forgot to order my clexane and it cud take a few days to cum,was so upset I have another two but don't want to panic after I have used the last one :cry:,good luck for everyone testing this week ,so much want u all to join me ,:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Macwooly

Desperado :hugs: I'm sure your results will be good tomorrow :thumbup: And hoping that your injections are in for you to collect before you run out :hugs:


----------



## Jax41

....and breathe, please try and calm down Desperado, this is doing you no good at all.... I agree with Macwooly, your results will be A okay tomorrow and I'm sure your injections will be ready, they know they're important, before you run out. But look on the flip side at least you've had a decent poo which is more than I've had - I'm jealous:growlmad:!!!!!!


----------



## LLbean

Desperado...I'm sure all will go splendidly...sending love your way!


----------



## Desperado167

Ok so the hospital just foned me cos they knew I was anxious :hugs:last Tuesday hcg results 36 ,one week later hcg results 1426,holy crap I am in shock and super duper happy !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jax41

Yeah baby!!!!:happydance:x


----------



## Macwooly

See too many people are rooting and praying for you so it had to be positive news :happydance:

Take care of yourself and praying that next week's results go from strength to strength :hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Macwooly said:


> See too many people are rooting and praying for you so it had to be positive news :happydance:
> 
> Take care of yourself and praying that next week's results go from strength to strength :hugs:

I second that one too Macwooly:thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

Love u all ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Bubba3

Hi girls just wanted to say how much this place means in a short time. I already don't feel so lonely with all this ttc . It's amazing how much you will the bfp for others here as much as for yourself. Ok nuff gushing just wanted to say thanks . :thumbup:
Macwooly let the tears out and let hubby take care of you , you ARE still in remember :hugs:
All the poo talk has had me in stitches. See you soon girls :sleep::flower:


----------



## Bubba3

Hang in there desperado :flower , your a lady with a baby hurray :happydance::happydance:


----------



## LLbean

You go Desperado!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Indigo77

Very good #s D!
Wooly....FXed for a BFP....
Jax....FXed for a BFPoo 4 u....
LL....when does the shagfest begin 4 u?
Bubba....:wave:...


----------



## Macwooly

Thanks Indigo :hugs: How are you? :hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Okay, thanks Wooly...
I am WTO, but so not up for all this, TBH...
DH decided to reschedule his SA because he used the hot tub last week.
ATM, I am trying not to lose it, as i woke up to the fire alarm this morning and it has been chirping ever since...driving me nutso.....DH said he'll deal with it later...


----------



## SeaShells

Desperado167 said:


> Ok so the hospital just foned me cos they knew I was anxious :hugs:last Tuesday hcg results 36 ,one week later hcg results 1426,holy crap I am in shock and super duper happy !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thats great news Desperado :happydance:
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

So sorry you seem to be having a rough patch :hugs:

It took about 4 attempts before my DH managed to get his SA sorted so I sort of understand how you may be feeling about it :hugs:

I had a fire alarm do that about 2 months ago and DH said he'd sort it after 4 hours I sorted it with a hammer :laugh2:

I hope you get a good sleep tonight and feel a bit better tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Macwooly said:


> I had a fire alarm do that about 2 months ago and DH said he'd sort it after 4 hours I sorted it with a hammer

:rofl:

:hugs:


----------



## Bubba3

Hi all , indigo sorry you sound tired I like the hammer solution to fire alarm , I'm waiting for the o too , still bit early yet . Brilliant news desperado :thumbup:
I just got a call from the dr saying my hubbies sa report was ready and our first fertility app was booked for 28 th of June gulp :coolio: pretty amazed living in living where we are it's all happening quickly. So I can go armed with day 21 test which looked like i'm o just anaemic which I'm hoping will be corrected soon , and well see later what the boys report is . 
Think the witch has finally flown off , good riddance . 
How's everyone else doing 
:hug::hug:


----------



## Desperado167

Hi bubba,that is fab news,u don't have to wait much longer then:hugs:Good luck with the sa,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Morning all!!:hi:

Desperado - you sure your 'feeling' is still aggressive? Reckon you need to change it to 'hot'!!!!!!:haha:

Bubba - good luck with DH's SA, let us know the outcome yeah? All sounds v exiciting that things are moving along in the right direction for you and that AF has gone - whoop, whoop!:happydance:

Indigo - hope you got a few Z'ds :sleep: in last night - damn that alarm!! No BFPoo rofl:) and no BFP for me either this morning. Feel like I'm hanging around waiting for it all to happen this cycle - the '3 P's' - poo, preg, period - which one will it be???:haha:

Macwooly - you okay this morning lovely?

Love :kiss:, hugs :hugs: and :dust: for all of you!!x


----------



## Bubba3

Hi all , Jax you cracked me up , I'm keeping all crossed for the pregnancy and a poo as a bonus Prize :winkwink: I'm so happy I found this place , feels like my own private sanctuary where I know girls he won't offer platitudes or glaze over. Anyway even if you do I can't see :haha:
Took myself off to get glam haircut and colour ( first time ever ) even sorted my crazy hairy slug eyebrows with a hedge trimmer , feeling bd ready now. Suppose better invest in more razors too !
It's probably too early but drowning in grapefruit juice I think has helped a bit already ? 
How's everyone else . :hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

I was wondering if Desperado needed to change her mood too :rofl:

Indigo - hope you slept better :hugs: Did you sort the smoke alarm? If so did you use the proper method? Or the Macwooly method :grr:?

Jax- sorry no BFP :hugs: And no poo :hug: Really hoping your tests weren't sensitive enough and you get your BFP in a day or so :dust: Although I hope you get your poo soon than that :laugh2:

I'm ok but desperately trying to ignore my body because if this is my mind cause my symptoms then I'm removing it because it's causing discomfort :nope: :laugh2: :nope:

Since 8pm last night I've had mild AF cramps which lasted about 8 hours and are now coming and going mixed in with some really sharp, stabbing pains which are strong enough to make me pull over when driving earlier and having to let DH take over. I'm trying not to get too excited as it could all be AF symptoms and not BFP ones :shrug:


----------



## Bubba3

Oh macwooly your so close to testing time , this is the tough time. I hate that symptoms can resemble pregnancy and af . Got everything crossed ( can't promise legs ) sorry bit crude for the bfp you deserve . Hang in there


----------



## Macwooly

Thanks Bubba :thumbup:


----------



## Jax41

Poo-poo-pee-doo!! Well at least the lack of it is taking my mind off the TWW - every cloud 'n' all that....!!! 

Glad you feel at home here Bubba!!:thumbup:

Macwooly - I've had a few of those kind of twinges too, kind of like Ov pains but they've been shooting down the fronts of my legs. I'm also shoving them to the back of my mind. I've decided the only 'symptom' I'm going to get is a missed AF - bring it on!! Although since I tested this morning, I feel a bit AFy, I'm a positive it's all psychological!!!!

I've tinkered about a bit on t'internet this morning and have reassured myself that 9/10dpo is too early to test for me so I'm going to wait until Friday and test again then.

Blimey, I 'ate this bit xXx


----------



## Macwooly

9/10dpo is early so still hope :hugs: 

I'll be testing at 14dpo as I know a BFN is going to upset me so when I see it I want to be fairly certain it can't be wrong :)


----------



## Jax41

Macwooly said:


> 9/10dpo is early so still hope :hugs:
> 
> I'll be testing at 14dpo as I know a BFN is going to upset me so when I see it I want to be fairly certain it can't be wrong :)

Big hugs back hun :hugs: When are you testing? Is it Sunday? That's when AF is due for me so maybe I will hang on 'til then and we can 'test' together!!:flower:x


----------



## Macwooly

Yeap Sunday morning I'll be POAS :) Be my test buddy as I don't have one :)


----------



## Jax41

Macwooly said:


> Yeap Sunday morning I'll be POAS :) Be my test buddy as I don't have one :)

You're on :thumbup: I'll hang on 'til then and we can 'do it together':hugs:xXx


----------



## Desperado167

That makes it way easier for me to keep a check on you two lovely ladies,:hugs:Sunday it is ,:happydance::happydance::happydance:,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Morning Jax - how are you today? Manage to have a poo yet? :hugs:


----------



## Bubba3

Hi girls , I'll be thinking and hoping super hard for you Jax and macwooly this Sunday . :dust::dust:
We just got results and hubby is currently feeling pretty :smug: that his boys are looking great . Funny maybe I'm never happy . Is it good to get told you are o ing your hubby is good so hey oh why every cycle does it not happen. :huh: it must be good .
Anyway , my temp has risen today only day 7 but I think that's a good sign , don't really understand temping yet ? 
How's everyone else doing :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Bubba :hugs:

It is positive signs that you ovulate and that your DH's swimmers are good - can't say boys as some are girls :)

But I can understand your frustration at not getting your BFP :hugs:

Don't let the doctor stop tests as there are more they can carry out on you (we women are a little more complicated so more can go wrong)

I really hope that it is just taking a little time but you will get your BFP when the time is right for you I am confident in that :hugs: :dust: :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Macwooly said:


> Morning Jax - how are you today? Manage to have a poo yet? :hugs:

:haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Bubba3 said:


> Hi girls , I'll be thinking and hoping super hard for you Jax and macwooly this Sunday . :dust::dust:
> We just got results and hubby is currently feeling pretty :smug: that his boys are looking great . Funny maybe I'm never happy . Is it good to get told you are o ing your hubby is good so hey oh why every cycle does it not happen. :huh: it must be good .
> Anyway , my temp has risen today only day 7 but I think that's a good sign , don't really understand temping yet ?
> How's everyone else doing :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Great news for dh:happydance:,keeping everything fixed for u for this month,:hugs:It will happen,xxxxxx


----------



## Bubba3

Thanks macwooly , gosh your so right of course some are girls :dohh: 
Like you say it's daft isn't it you get reassured by one test then start wondering about another. Now I'm wondering if my eggs are old and rubbish ? :wacko: 
Oh well nothing to now but lots of :sex: already the month feels loooong :winkwink:


----------



## Macwooly

Bubba :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Desperado167 said:


> That makes it way easier for me to keep a check on you two lovely ladies,:hugs:Sunday it is ,:happydance::happydance::happydance:,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Surely you're not blaming that already on 'babybrain' are you Desperado????:haha:x


----------



## Macwooly

Looking like this isn't my month :nope: I have started spotting :nope: 

I ALWAYS spot 24 hours before AF finally visits and as DH noticed I had a migraine within 24 hours of my last AF so my migraine last night is not a good sign either :nope:

Oh well at least I've saved money on hpts :)


----------



## Jax41

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:
That is most certainly NOT allowed, we are due to test together on Sunday, how can I do that without you!! Have to say, I was going to type the same thing to you, feeling a tad AFy and not sure I'll still be in with a chance by Sunday...... Are you okay though or putting a brave face on it? Watch out for Tiny doing the licks - oh yes I've stalked another post and read about that one!!!

Big big hugs to you lovely :hugs::hugs::hugs:xXx


----------



## Jax41

Bubba3 said:


> Hi girls , I'll be thinking and hoping super hard for you Jax and macwooly this Sunday . :dust::dust:
> We just got results and hubby is currently feeling pretty :smug: that his boys are looking great . Funny maybe I'm never happy . Is it good to get told you are o ing your hubby is good so hey oh why every cycle does it not happen. :huh: it must be good .
> Anyway , my temp has risen today only day 7 but I think that's a good sign , don't really understand temping yet ?
> How's everyone else doing :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Hi Bubba - your thinking about me super hard has helped thank you hun, have managed a poo!!! One P down two to go!!!!

So pleased that the results for you and DH are looking good!! I don't understand the temping milarky either and have taken the grown up decision not to get involved with it, it sounds like too much hard work!! 

Anyway, best you start getting busy now :sex::bunny:. Don't forget to get those legs up after too!!!

Lots of luv and luck this cycle xXx
:dust:


----------



## Macwooly

Jax41 said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:
> That is most certainly NOT allowed, we are due to test together on Sunday, how can I do that without you!! Have to say, I was going to type the same thing to you, feeling a tad AFy and not sure I'll still be in with a chance by Sunday...... Are you okay though or putting a brave face on it? Watch out for Tiny doing the licks - oh yes I've stalked another post and read about that one!!!
> 
> Big big hugs to you lovely :hugs::hugs::hugs:xXx

Actually I'm not too bad about it. Had a few tears but onto next month :) And Tiny did get some licks in :laugh2:

Also next cycle my AF due date is near DH's birthday so would be cool to hold out and test on his birthday if no AF by then :) 

Still holding out hope for you though Jax :dust:


----------



## Jax41

Macwooly said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:
> That is most certainly NOT allowed, we are due to test together on Sunday, how can I do that without you!! Have to say, I was going to type the same thing to you, feeling a tad AFy and not sure I'll still be in with a chance by Sunday...... Are you okay though or putting a brave face on it? Watch out for Tiny doing the licks - oh yes I've stalked another post and read about that one!!!
> 
> Big big hugs to you lovely :hugs::hugs::hugs:xXx
> 
> Actually I'm not too bad about it. Had a few tears but onto next month :) And Tiny did get some licks in :laugh2:
> 
> Also next cycle my AF due date is near DH's birthday so would be cool to hold out and test on his birthday if no AF by then :)
> 
> Still holding out hope for you though Jax :dust:Click to expand...

You sure you're not too bad? I think I will deffo fill up and spill over if it's not my month. Why am I pinning so much on it all this time, calm, calm, calm..... So is it safe to say that you've had a pretty usual cycle this month after the soy one last month and all is back to normal?

Go for it next month hun, I reckon that babe is saving it's BFP moment for Daddy's birthday!!!:happydance:

Thank you for still keeping the hope alive for me x:kiss:x Not sure now when to test again, maybe I'll go for it tomorrow morning?? OMG!!!!


----------



## Macwooly

Actually surprisingly I am ok :) 

I had a real meltdown last night as I felt it wasn't my month and did a lot of :cry: :cry:

If AF shows tomorrow then I've only had a 23 day cycle which isn't normal but closer than that stupid 47 day cycle last month so who knows next month may be normal :shrug:

Although looking at dates it does look like the big O will be when DH is supposed to be away for a weekend - bum :(

Jax I know you will get your BFP soon but keeping all crossed it's this cycle :hugs: :dust:


----------



## Jax41

Macwooly said:


> Actually surprisingly I am ok :)
> 
> I had a real meltdown last night as I felt it wasn't my month and did a lot of :cry: :cry:
> 
> If AF shows tomorrow then I've only had a 23 day cycle which isn't normal but closer than that stupid 47 day cycle last month so who knows next month may be normal :shrug:
> 
> Although looking at dates it does look like the big O will be when DH is supposed to be away for a weekend - bum :(
> 
> Jax I know you will get your BFP soon but keeping all crossed it's this cycle :hugs: :dust:

Hurrah for the shorter cycle at least! I'm glad you're okayish, I guess having a good :cry: helped last night. 

I've worked out when my next big O is already too and yes it's a weekend but bum DH is going to Hard Rock Calling Friday and Saturday night so even though he'll be home he'll be passed out on the sofa. Please let this be the month I get my BFP [-o&lt;,please let this be the month I get my BFP [-o&lt;, please......


----------



## Bubba3

Macwooly So sorry :growlmad: and sending a truck load of these :hugs 
It just ain't fair . Hope you are okay and as jax says not just being brave. :flower:Hang in there and do whatever you need to keep sane , spoil yourself and be gentle with your heart . 
Thanks for your advice Jax , sleeping beauty is snoring right now :haha: better wake him up . We will all get there because our little bundles are waiting not far away hopefully :kiss:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax:Keeping everything crossed for u Hun,:kiss::kiss: am wishing and hoping with all my might that this is your month,wooly,am so so sorry Hun,wanted this so much for u and your lovely hubby,next month is yours Hun,love u both,xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Bubba3

:dust::dust::dust::dust:Ps Jax praying and wishing this is it for you


----------



## Jax41

:kiss::kiss::kiss: Thank you for hoping, praying and wishing for me, certainly going to try and come up trumps (now wind pun intended there!) tomorrow, I will report in for duty first thing!! :kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Jax41

Desperado167 said:


> Jax:Keeping everything crossed for u Hun,:kiss::kiss: am wishing and hoping with all my might that this is your month,wooly,am so so sorry Hun,wanted this so much for u and your lovely hubby,next month is yours Hun,love u both,xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Glad you changed your 'feeling' hun!!:thumbup:x


----------



## Bubba3

How are you doing macwooly :flower:
You holding up Jax ? :flower:


I got partial ferning this am :happydance: and temp still rising. ( not sure if that good ) bought opk today really expensive for 5 but will start from day ten . Also just some local chemist brand as the clear blue were 35 pounds :growlmad:for five ...imported I guess. Hope these will be ok .


----------



## Macwooly

Morning all :hi:

Bubba glad things are going the right way for you :thumbup: Goodness I can't believe how expensive OPKs are with you :nope:

I'm doing ok but now just waiting patiently for either Sunday to test or AF :)


----------



## Bubba3

:dust::dust::dust:Wishing with all my might for you !acwooly , Jax and anyone else about to test


----------



## Jax41

Bubba3 said:


> :dust::dust::dust:Wishing with all my might for you !acwooly , Jax and anyone else about to test

Thanks Hun!!!:kiss:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax and wooly,just to let u know I am up early on Sunday at seven to take my jab,so feel free to test early,:haha::haha:Am sooooooooo excited,I just can't wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Macwooly

7am isn't early - my hooligans wake me at 6am and if we ignore the whining then Teddy clears the stair gate and comes and jumps on the bed so I guess I'll be testing about 6-6.30am :)


----------



## Desperado167

Macwooly said:


> 7am isn't early - my hooligans wake me at 6am and if we ignore the whining then Teddy clears the stair gate and comes and jumps on the bed so I guess I'll be testing about 6-6.30am :)

:happydance::dance::dance::headspin::wohoo:


----------



## Macwooly

Desperado167 said:


> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> 7am isn't early - my hooligans wake me at 6am and if we ignore the whining then Teddy clears the stair gate and comes and jumps on the bed so I guess I'll be testing about 6-6.30am :)
> 
> :happydance::dance::dance::headspin::wohoo:Click to expand...

You're not to get excited :) I really don't know what I will see when I test but I will take what I'm given and if BFN then DH is in for another happy month :winkwink:


----------



## Desperado167

Macwooly said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> 7am isn't early - my hooligans wake me at 6am and if we ignore the whining then Teddy clears the stair gate and comes and jumps on the bed so I guess I'll be testing about 6-6.30am :)
> 
> :happydance::dance::dance::headspin::wohoo:Click to expand...
> 
> You're not to get excited :) I really don't know what I will see when I test but I will take what I'm given and if BFN then DH is in for another happy month :winkwink:Click to expand...

Me excited,never,:haha::haha:Xxxxxxx


----------



## Jax41

Macwooly hun, I'm super excited for you too!! Sorry can't help myself!!!:happydance:

Desperado, cross your legs otherwise you might have an accident!!!!:haha:

Well I'm definately NOT going to be up when two are to test, I'm having a lie-in!! All AF symptoms now seem to have mysteriously disappeared so I'm just waiting.....waiting....waiting.....HURRY UP SUNDAY!!!!!:laugh2:


----------



## Macwooly

Jax I would love a lie in but alas the joys of 4 dogs :)

But I've got something to cheer me up regardless of my hpt test :)

DH and I have just been out and chosen a new carpet for the hall and living room :) They come tomorrow to measure up and then the carpets should be fitted in the next 7-14 days :happydance: We currently have laminate but my Rottweiler is struggling on it with her arthritis which will only get worse so the carpet is as much for her as for us :)

Jax I won't post till I know you've tested :)


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> Macwooly hun, I'm super excited for you too!! Sorry can't help myself!!!:happydance:
> 
> Desperado, cross your legs otherwise you might have an accident!!!!:haha:
> 
> Well I'm definately NOT going to be up when two are to test, I'm having a lie-in!! All AF symptoms now seem to have mysteriously disappeared so I'm just waiting.....waiting....waiting.....HURRY UP SUNDAY!!!!!:laugh2:

:haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Macwooly said:


> Jax I would love a lie in but alas the joys of 4 dogs :)
> 
> But I've got something to cheer me up regardless of my hpt test :)
> 
> DH and I have just been out and chosen a new carpet for the hall and living room :) They come tomorrow to measure up and then the carpets should be fitted in the next 7-14 days :happydance: We currently have laminate but my Rottweiler is struggling on it with her arthritis which will only get worse so the carpet is as much for her as for us :)
> 
> Jax I won't post till I know you've tested :)

Wooly ,u had better pm me as soon as u test or else :winkwink:


----------



## Macwooly

I will PM you and Jax as soon as I test and then post once I know both of you know :) I suspect I will be in trouble otherwise :laugh2:


----------



## Desperado167

Macwooly said:


> I will PM you and Jax as soon as I test and then post once I know both of you know :) I suspect I will be in trouble otherwise :laugh2:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: me happy,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Desperado167 said:


> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> I will PM you and Jax as soon as I test and then post once I know both of you know :) I suspect I will be in trouble otherwise :laugh2:
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: me happy,:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

HEY HEY HEY!!!!! I wanna know too!!!!!:haha:


----------



## Macwooly

LLbean said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> I will PM you and Jax as soon as I test and then post once I know both of you know :) I suspect I will be in trouble otherwise :laugh2:
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: me happy,:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> HEY HEY HEY!!!!! I wanna know too!!!!!:haha:Click to expand...

:thumbup:


----------



## Indigo77

Me too!


----------



## Desperado167

Now look wot I have started :haha::haha:,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Bubba3

Morning girls :flower:, oh my goodness tomorrow it is Macwooly and Jax :dust::dust::dust:
How are you feeling ? Hope you don't mind but I'm hoping with all my might .

Hope the jabs aren't too sore desperado ? :hugs:

I can't believe after really working on improving cm finally got ewcm last night :thumbup: then took my first opk ( despite it being 8 months ) shows how I thought it would just happen ! Got a positive :happydance: Its very obviously darker. We danced last night then again this morning :coolio: no ferning but I'm inclined to believe the opk . Last month the ferning was a bit all over the place and rarely good clear ferning in the morning. I'm a 27 day cycle so I'm guessing this is all about right. 
Were waiting on really important news next week about if we can move back to Perth AU which we'd love so I've told hubby I'm going to use :sex: all weekend to take his mind of it :winkwink: 
Off to drink more green tea which I hate but it's helping , ran out of grapefruit juice and have gone everywhere no where selling it now ! Perhaps everyone here is ttc :dohh:


----------



## Macwooly

Hello ladies :hi:

Well I've had more spotting today but different to a few days ago and this I think along with increased AF cramps (not localised) and a craving for crisps; chocolate; coca cola and G&Ts to me indicates that a certain :witch: is about to visit :nope:

I could be wrong but I am expecting to be saving some money on hpts this month :)


----------



## Bubba3

:hugs: Macwooly boo hiss or insert expletive of choice . Hang in there :flower:


----------



## LLbean

oh Macwooly...well lets hope you are wrong this time

I just got my crosshairs today...let the tww roller coaster begin...LOL


----------



## Macwooly

Well we're all here for you during your 2WW :hugs:

My temp has dropped today a little as well so all of it combined has given me the mind set "not this month". But DH and I have talked and we are going to BD every other day from approx day 6-8 but have a little extra on my peak day and see how that works for us :)


----------



## LLbean

sounds like a good plan Macwooly!


----------



## Macwooly

The AF :witch: has arrived :( No mistaking or ignoring her so June wasn't my month :(

But I am confident July will be so AF will be due around 7 July but I won't be testing till 10 July as that is DH's birthday :thumbup:

Apart from last cycle AF has always turned up when expected so if no AF by that date then there is a good chance for a result I want :)


----------



## Bubba3

:hugs:Hope your okay


----------



## LLbean

sorry Macwooly...but sounds like you have a good plan for this new cycle


----------



## Indigo77

:(
:hugs:
Great PMA...and it _would _ the perfect birthday gift for your sweet hubby...


----------



## Macwooly

I would so love to tell him he's going to be a daddy on his birthday but I mustn't build it up in my mind or I'll be crushed if July's not our month :)


----------



## Bubba3

:flower:Keep strong Macwooly , jeez this can be tough hey :growlmad:

Girls can I ask question again.:blush:
I got my first ever ewcm late eve day cm 8 seemed a bit early but thought it might just be the start of it . I'd been drinking gallons etc. That night we had a dance than again in the morning of cd9 not planned but thought the morning was a bonus. :winkwink: then that day cd9 got a strong pos on opk at 2 pm . Thought great here we go. We were tired so didn't dance last night ( wasn't worried because of am jig ) then this morning we got dancing but hubby came out at the wrong moment . Sort of miscommunication. 
We had a big talk though and all sorted now.
Now I'm sad and feeling worried. What if we have missed the slot ? My temp has dropped a bit the last few mornings from 39.41 to yesterday 39.35 this am 39.32 . I don't seem to have any ewcm. 
I'd love to know what you think. I'm worried now that even of we did bd tonight he'll have hopeless spermies even though his test was almost 100 % . 
Oh dear I'm obsessing.sorry if driving you nutty . Just really wanted to know we'd given it a good go this cycle , and leave the rest ip to nature .
I'd appreciate ANY help . Thanks heaps .:hugs::hugs::hugs: 
Ps Jax if your testing today I'm hoping and praying soooo hard :flower:


----------



## Indigo77

You should keep BDing until you see a temperature rise...and try not to BD more than 1x in a 24 hour period. Your OD will be your last low temp before the temp rise.

Was your OPK test line as dark or darker than the control line? The test line should be as dark as, or darker than, the control line to be considered a positive result (meaning that the lh surge was actually detected, rather than the ordinary amount of LH usually found in your urine every day.) Once the LH surge has been detected, fertilization is most likely to take place one to three days following the LH surge &#8211; with peak fertility at 28-32 hours post-the beginning of LH surge...but it's impossible to know whether you're catching the beginning, middle, or end of the surge...So, just keep BDing until your temp rise...


----------



## Bubba3

Your a star Indigo thanks so much . Wish the ewcm would return but hey . The line was darker by a shade not like dark dark . Did today's but think I'd drank too much as both lines a super week. Will repeat in a few hours. 
Think might have stuffed up this cycle . Would have bd tonight but this mornings disaster has put paid to that. Think better wait and start tomorrow:headspin: 
Hope everyones okay :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Good luck bubba and try not to stress too much ,remember it just takes one spermie for it to work ,and the sperm can stay there for a few days,I know a few women on here have got their bfp after a few tries in one cycle,so stay strong and relax,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> You should keep BDing until you see a temperature rise...and try not to BD more than 1x in a 24 hour period. Your OD will be your last low temp before the temp rise.
> 
> Was your OPK test line as dark or darker than the control line? The test line should be as dark as, or darker than, the control line to be considered a positive result (meaning that the lh surge was actually detected, rather than the ordinary amount of LH usually found in your urine every day.) Once the LH surge has been detected, fertilization is most likely to take place one to three days following the LH surge  with peak fertility at 28-32 hours post-the beginning of LH surge...but it's impossible to know whether you're catching the beginning, middle, or end of the surge...So, just keep BDing until your temp rise...

Indigo,u are amazing ,I seriously think u know more than my doc and mw,I am seriously in awe of you,you can always provide the info anyone asks ,it's so helpful having u here for us all,xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Bubba3

Desperado167 said:


> Good luck bubba and try not to stress too much ,remember it just takes one spermie for it to work ,and the sperm can stay there for a few days,I know a few women on here have got their bfp after a few tries in one cycle,so stay strong and relax,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

:haha: just figured out how to do this :dohh:
Thank you masses Desperado , more hugs from hubby and feeling better now. I'm becoming a total loon :winkwink: hope your not too tired ?:hugs:


----------



## Bubba3

Desperado167 said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> You should keep BDing until you see a temperature rise...and try not to BD more than 1x in a 24 hour period. Your OD will be your last low temp before the temp rise.
> 
> Was your OPK test line as dark or darker than the control line? The test line should be as dark as, or darker than, the control line to be considered a positive result (meaning that the lh surge was actually detected, rather than the ordinary amount of LH usually found in your urine every day.) Once the LH surge has been detected, fertilization is most likely to take place one to three days following the LH surge  with peak fertility at 28-32 hours post-the beginning of LH surge...but it's impossible to know whether you're catching the beginning, middle, or end of the surge...So, just keep BDing until your temp rise...
> 
> Indigo,u are amazing ,I seriously think u know more than my doc and mw,I am seriously in awe of you,you can always provide the info anyone asks ,it's
> so helpful having u here for us all,xxxxxxxxxxxxxClick to expand...

I'll second that and I'm really grateful . Amazes me how much support is here even when your trying to cope with your own stuff . :flower:


----------



## Bubba3

Well first opk was too feint to read had had a lot to drink . So second two hours later stronger wee , def still poss , not as strong but same shade . Think will forget tonight and try again tomorrow .sorry for constant updates :blush::winkwink:


----------



## Desperado167

Bubba3 said:


> Well first opk was too feint to read had had a lot to drink . So second two hours later stronger wee , def still poss , not as strong but same shade . Think will forget tonight and try again tomorrow .sorry for constant updates :blush::winkwink:

Bubba I love your updates,:hugs:Keep going u are nearly there ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Bubba3

:hug::hug:


----------



## Desperado167

Well how is everyone today,please keep me updated ,I miss u guys ?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

all is well over here, nothing exciting to report...how are you? How are you feeling?


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> all is well over here, nothing exciting to report...how are you? How are you feeling?

Amazing Hun,eating like a pig,not doing much housework and dh is really looking after me ,kids and family dont know yet but my two closest friends do,don't really want much fuss and don't want to upset anyone by having to tell them I have mc so am praying I get to twelve weeks and can spread the news:hugs::hugs:Otherwise I feel blessed ,I really do Hun and I hope all of you can join me soon ,I pray for each and everyone of you ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

well I hope to join you soon too!!!

Glad all is going well and I agree with you...I am not telling anyone other than you gals at BNB until after all tests are done and all is good (so about 12 or 13 weeks, maybe as far as 16!


----------



## Indigo77

LLbean said:


> well I hope to join you soon too!!!
> 
> Glad all is going well and I agree with you...I am not telling anyone other than you gals at BNB until after all tests are done and all is good (so about 12 or 13 weeks, maybe as far as 16!

Oh, if it happens, if I could, I would not tell anyone and just show up with the baby! It seems it would be impossible to keep such exciting news on the down low, though....DH wants to wait until 24 weeks...Being able to share it with the ladies here may offset the urge to tell others sooner...


----------



## Macwooly

DH & I have said if we get out BFP then I am allowed to share on here (said I would set you ladies on him) and we may tell my mum but otherwise no-one is being told till a minimum of 13 weeks and at least one scan done!


----------



## Bubba3

This when to tell is a really tricky one and a very individual choice . I'm terrible a bit of an open book but too much so sometimes. Last time I decided i needed to quell my urge to tell , it's so exciting you want to burst. So our rule was that we only old a few who would be the ones if things went wrong then we would need / welcome their support . I totally understand being wary but the danger is we leave ourselves vulnerable to isolation if this go wrong . This was just our thinking . When it did happen I was so glad for the love of those who knew. It was like a little journey they went on with us from the beginning. I found people who didn't know until after were very careless and dismissive . But it didn't matter so much as we had a good network . 
Enough of my rambling. The thing that cracks me up is I'm writing this with two pillows under my bum :laugh2::laugh2::laugh2::haha: had a little dance ( my temp spiked up this am ) and hubby left for work . Can't think of a better way to pass 20 than chatting with you gals:hugs:


----------



## Bubba3

Indigo77 said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> well I hope to join you soon too!!!
> 
> Glad all is going well and I agree with you...I am not telling anyone other than you gals at BNB until after all tests are done and all is good (so about 12 or 13 weeks, maybe as far as 16!
> 
> Oh, if it happens, if I could, I would not tell anyone and just show up with the baby! It seems it would be impossible to keep such exciting news on the down low, though....DH wants to wait until 24 weeks...Being able to share it with the ladies here may offset the urge to tell others sooner...Click to expand...

Puleeeese tell us


----------



## Desperado167

Bubba3 said:


> This when to tell is a really tricky one and a very individual choice . I'm terrible a bit of an open book but too much so sometimes. Last time I decided i needed to quell my urge to tell , it's so exciting you want to burst. So our rule was that we only old a few who would be the ones if things went wrong then we would need / welcome their support . I totally understand being wary but the danger is we leave ourselves vulnerable to isolation if this go wrong . This was just our thinking . When it did happen I was so glad for the love of those who knew. It was like a little journey they went on with us from the beginning. I found people who didn't know until after were very careless and dismissive . But it didn't matter so much as we had a good network .
> Enough of my rambling. The thing that cracks me up is I'm writing this with two pillows under my bum :laugh2::laugh2::laugh2::haha: had a little dance ( my temp spiked up this am ) and hubby left for work . Can't think of a better way to pass 20 than chatting with you gals:hugs:

Go bubba go :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

Well my mother is coming down today with my daughters late birthday present,been up all nite with worry as every time she comes she makes me feel so bad and I am trying to think of the lo and not get upset,she loves to target my weight and compare me to my sister ,even thou I have lost 38 pound she refuses to say I have done well just that I am too fat and need to stop eating,she isn't coming for ten hours and here I am already fretting ,sorry for the rant.................hope all my lovely ladies are well and in high spirits ,:hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Bubba3

:growlmad:Well Desperado that's just plain wrong . 
She s the person who should love you no matter what . Unconditionally , without question. No one has the right to make you feel this way . 
Try and work out some sort of mantra maybe like " this too will pass " I only suggest this because obviously a stiff drink isn't on the cards right now. Or maybe stick fingers up when she can't see :winkwink::finger 
I only say this because you've got precious cargo going on , you can't be stressing . 
Maybe she does it to make herself feel better , I don't know , but I do know you shouldn't have to put up with it. Hold your head high lady , you doing an amazing thing and she can NEVER take that from you :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Bubba3 said:


> :growlmad:Well Desperado that's just plain wrong .
> She s the person who should love you no matter what . Unconditionally , without question. No one has the right to make you feel this way .
> Try and work out some sort of mantra maybe like " this too will pass " I only suggest this because obviously a stiff drink isn't on the cards right now. Or maybe stick fingers up when she can't see :winkwink::finger
> I only say this because you've got precious cargo going on , you can't be stressing .
> Maybe she does it to make herself feel better , I don't know , but I do know you shouldn't have to put up with it. Hold your head high lady , you doing an amazing thing and she can NEVER take that from you :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Bubba thank u so much and I love u for saying that and u know wot u are right and I am now laughing ,I feel much better and I am going to keep reading this thru the day to keep my spirits up :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Bubba3

:hugs:Sorry , that was really opinionated of me actually . She's your mum when alls said and done. Mine let's me down at times but I still love her. That's not to say I want to be the same parent as her. Our job is to big them up , give them the confidence to love themselves not knock them down . 
I just wanted to say surround yourself with good people and just grin a and bare the rest .:hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Desperado... I so know how you feel as I am on the same boat with mine... just try not to take things personally for they are only deflecting their feelings of themselves on us. I personally stopped or limited my communications with my family for that reason...the criticism was just too much and I had enough of it...they got the hint and got better, and if and when we do talk if they start with the criticism I suddenly "have to go" or "another call came in" or whatever...I cut it real quick.

Try to enjoy her visit as she is still your mother BUT quickly switch subjects if the critical nonsense starts...either get up to do something (have to go pee) or mention your daughter and how pretty she is...bring her into the conversation etc...

Best of luck and HUGS!


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> Desperado... I so know how you feel as I am on the same boat with mine... just try not to take things personally for they are only deflecting their feelings of themselves on us. I personally stopped or limited my communications with my family for that reason...the criticism was just too much and I had enough of it...they got the hint and got better, and if and when we do talk if they start with the criticism I suddenly "have to go" or "another call came in" or whatever...I cut it real quick.
> 
> Try to enjoy her visit as she is still your mother BUT quickly switch subjects if the critical nonsense starts...either get up to do something (have to go pee) or mention your daughter and how pretty she is...bring her into the conversation etc...
> 
> Best of luck and HUGS!

Thanks,my mother came and she was fine:happydance:,was actually a pleasant visit,thanks ladies for your support,xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Indigo77

Glad the visit was ok....As you know, I know how u feel...Luckily, I only have to see my mom once or twice a year...I find the only way of coping is to do as LL does...It's a shame we have to protect ourselves from our own mothers...


----------



## Macwooly

:hugs: to all the ladies with mother issues :hugs:

I used have real issues with my mum to the point we didn't talk for 2 years but thankfully things have improved in the last 2 years. I really don't know what the turning point was but I am thankful we have a pleasant relationship again.

We will never be as close as some ladies are with their mums but I no longer get physically sick before she visits or I visit her :)


----------



## Desperado167

Well,am finally ging to the docs about my rash,can't cope with the itch anymore ESP in this warm weather,am sure they will just give me cream and send me on my way:haha:,how are u all today,:hugs::hugs:Good luck for those in the tww,and for all at the beginning of their cycle or approaching ovulation,:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Jax41

Fleas?:haha:xXx


----------



## Macwooly

I wondered mange? :haha:

Glad you're going to the doctor and hope they can easy the itchiness :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Yea u are both so funny,:haha:Won't be long till I find out,sorta dreading taking my trousers down,it's a new doc and he's hot :blush::blush:


----------



## LLbean

HAHAHAHA Desperado...well maybe that is why I try to get Female doctors as much as possible, that way I have no problem LOL


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> HAHAHAHA Desperado...well maybe that is why I try to get Female doctors as much as possible, that way I have no problem LOL

Tried that one but they were all booked up :haha:Anyway it was fine ,have venous eczema :dohh:,very common in pregnancy and also an immune system rash due to my rheumatoid arthritis ,both won't go away until I am no longer preggo,:growlmad:got loads of cream as that's all I can take ,xxxxx


----------



## LLbean

Yikes! can't be fun...sorry to hear!


----------



## Macwooly

Good you know what is wrong but shame you will have it for another 7 months and 3 weeks! But didn't you say you had similar with your daughter? Did you ever get it with your sons? Oh maybe a girl :)


----------



## Indigo77

Despie...Hope the cream helps...:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> Yikes! can't be fun...sorry to hear!

It's fine really not to bad ,bedtime and the heat make it worse,as long as little beans ok I am not too worried,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Macwooly said:


> Good you know what is wrong but shame you will have it for another 7 months and 3 weeks! But didn't you say you had similar with your daughter? Did you ever get it with your sons? Oh maybe a girl :)

Deffo a girl ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

I wonder about that? Did you definitely know with all your babies? Have you done the needle and thread test?


----------



## Macwooly

What's a needle and thread test?


----------



## Indigo77

It's an old wive's tale...
_This an easy baby gender prediction method to try. Take a pin, needle, or wedding ring and attach it to a thread or strand of hair. Hold the dangling item over mom to be's belly while she is lying down. If the needle or wedding ring swings in a strong circular motion, you will be having a girl. If it moves in a to and fro motion like a pendulum, you will be having a boy.
An alternate version of this baby gender prediction method is to dangle the needle or wedding ring over the expectant mom's wrist instead of belly._


----------



## Desperado167

Have tried it and it does work but I usually do it at six months or so,I know this is a girl as i had an early positive pregnancy test and didn't ever have this wen I was carrying a boy,am happy with either as long as they are healthy,xxxxxxx


----------



## Bubba3

Desperado167 said:


> Yea u are both so funny,:haha:Won't be long till I find out,sorta dreading taking my trousers down,it's a new doc and he's hot :blush::blush:

:haha::haha::haha: good luck with it all :hugs:


----------



## Bubba3

Desperado , hope your not so scratchy itchy now ? 
How's everyone else doing ? 
So it seems I've just entered the dreaded ttw . I would feel better but have a niggling doubt as we messed up the day it seems I did o . O would be happier going into the ttw if I knew we'd done everything but I'm kind of negative already . Sorry not like me at all. 
Good news is well be moving back to Oz which is where we really want to be so I have no problem with the keeping busy bit now. We have to be there in four weeks !! 
Take care everyone :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Aw bubba,try not and worry Hun ,u have done all u can and it's out of your hands now,:hugs:Remember it only takes one spermy,so try and keep busy ,u will be fine and we are all here for u ,great news on the move,amazing ,take care ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Bubba3 said:


> Desperado , hope your not so scratchy itchy now ?
> How's everyone else doing ?
> So it seems I've just entered the dreaded ttw . I would feel better but have a niggling doubt as we messed up the day it seems I did o . O would be happier going into the ttw if I knew we'd done everything but I'm kind of negative already . Sorry not like me at all.
> Good news is well be moving back to Oz which is where we really want to be so I have no problem with the keeping busy bit now. We have to be there in four weeks !!
> Take care everyone :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Desperado is right try not to worry as you have done all you can do :hugs:

Excellent news on moving back to AU :thumbup: That will definitely keep you busy :)


----------



## Bubba3

You girls are the best. All day ive been thinking maybe it would be for the best if this cycle didn't work this is going to be a pretty major move and in a short space of time too. Anyway , mother nature takes over now :thumbup:


----------



## Jax41

She sure does Bubba. 'Listen to the ladies :coolio:' - Macwooly and Desperado are right you've done all you can, don't fret and your TWW will fly by 'cos you'll be making plans for your big move:thumbup:

Desperado - bad news about the itchin' bet it's worse in bed at night time eh? Like you say though it's a small price to pay for little bean though:flower: Can you get any Aloe Vera gel, it's just the best on hot, itchy skin!!

Macwooly - have you and DH got a wiggle on yet :bunny: or have you been good bunnies instead I wonder????

AFM - Blimey, I'm bored, still 'up on bricks' and nothing much to report - blah, blah, blah.....:juggle:


----------



## Desperado167

Just got some aloe Vera gel jax ,it's lovely and cool ,thanks for the tip ,xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jax41

Desperado167 said:


> Just got some aloe Vera gel jax ,it's lovely and cool ,thanks for the tip ,xxxxxxxxxxxx

:thumbup: Anytime hun xXx


----------



## Macwooly

Jax41 said:


> She sure does Bubba. 'Listen to the ladies :coolio:' - Macwooly and Desperado are right you've done all you can, don't fret and your TWW will fly by 'cos you'll be making plans for your big move:thumbup:
> 
> Desperado - bad news about the itchin' bet it's worse in bed at night time eh? Like you say though it's a small price to pay for little bean though:flower: Can you get any Aloe Vera gel, it's just the best on hot, itchy skin!!
> 
> Macwooly - have you and DH got a wiggle on yet :bunny: or have you been good bunnies instead I wonder????
> 
> AFM - Blimey, I'm bored, still 'up on bricks' and nothing much to report - blah, blah, blah.....:juggle:

No wiggle on yet as trying to be good but DH is getting eager :) And my libido does increase as I head towards my fertile period :winkwink: 

You'll be off the bricks soon and then your fun can start :winkwink:


----------



## Desperado167

Scan in the morning so nervous,wish me luck ,can't wait to get it over with the closer it gets the more frightened I am getting ,wot am I like?xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Indigo77

The scan is tomorrow? Good luck....wish we could see it, too...


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:



> The scan is tomorrow? Good luck....wish we could see it, too...

I will post it if they manage to see anything and if everything is ok,xxxxxxxx


----------



## Indigo77

Desperado167 said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> The scan is tomorrow? Good luck....wish we could see it, too...
> 
> I will post it if they manage to see anything and if everything is ok,xxxxxxxxClick to expand...

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## LLbean

Best of luck on your Scan Desperado!!! How exciting!


----------



## Bubba3

:flower:Thinking of you for your scan desperado , all will be well

How long have you got left till you can go go Jax ?

Hi to everyone else and :hugs: all-round


----------



## Desperado167

Morning ladies,well I got my scan today,too early for any pics but we did see a sac with a 1cm baby bean :happydance::happydance:,got an internal scan which has frightened me a bit as it can cause cramps and staining ,so home to rest and going back up in two weeks ,thanks for your continued support :hugs::hugs::hugs:Really really appreciate it,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Glad the scan went well Despie :thumbup:


----------



## Jax41

Wow Desperado, so glad the scan was a good 'un:thumbup: See, you know you should listen to us, little bean is as safe and snug as a bug in a rug in there!!!

By the weekend I reckon Bubba, hooflippinray is all I can say feeling like I'm marching on the spot here!!!!

:hugs::kiss:to you all!!


----------



## Macwooly

Jax I've told you the tortoise can win the race :) :hugs: :dust:


----------



## Bubba3

Desperado167 said:


> Morning ladies,well I got my scan today,too early for any pics but we did see a sac with a 1cm baby bean :happydance::happydance:,got an internal scan which has frightened me a bit as it can cause cramps and staining ,so home to rest and going back up in two weeks ,thanks for your continued support :hugs::hugs::hugs:Really really appreciate it,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

:kiss::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Bubba3

:dust::dust::dust:Ooh Jax not long . Like how you put it Macwooly . Were right behind you


----------



## Jax41

Thanks Macwooly, I like how you put it too :flower:


----------



## Indigo77

Glad the scan went well....rest up mummy...


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> Glad the scan went well....rest up mummy...

Thanks girls,it's so lovely to have all these amazing women encouraging me and cheering me on,really hope u can all join me this month,loads and loads of love and sparkly dust,wooly,jax,llbean ,bubba,indigo :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Bubba3

Desperado167 said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Glad the scan went well....rest up mummy...
> 
> Thanks girls,it's so lovely to have all these amazing women encouraging me and cheering me on,really hope u can all join me this month,loads and loads of love and sparkly dust,wooly,jax,llbean ,bubba,indigo :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Cheering and shouting and jumping up and down , come on lil bean :flower: :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Bubba3 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Glad the scan went well....rest up mummy...
> 
> Thanks girls,it's so lovely to have all these amazing women encouraging me and cheering me on,really hope u can all join me this month,loads and loads of love and sparkly dust,wooly,jax,llbean ,bubba,indigo :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Cheering and shouting and jumping up and down , come on lil bean :flower: :hugs:Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Macwooly,jax,bubba,indigo,luvmydoggies,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Miss u guys,:kiss::kiss::kiss:Wots the news?any dirt or scandal for me:haha::haha:,well dh has been pestering me to bd,and I have told him no it will not be happening for at least seven months,says he feels used and abused and cast to the side,wot fun,:haha::haha::haha::haha:Guess I am gonna have to keep him happy some other way :blush::blush:Xxxxxxx


----------



## Indigo77

Desperado167 said:


> Macwooly,jax,bubba,indigo,luvmydoggies,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Miss u guys,:kiss::kiss::kiss:Wots the news?any dirt or scandal for me:haha::haha:,well dh has been pestering me to bd,and I have told him no it will not be happening for at least seven months,says he feels used and abused and cast to the side,wot fun,:haha::haha::haha::haha:Guess I am gonna have to keep him happy some other way :blush::blush:Xxxxxxx

I have not even thought of that!:haha:


----------



## luvmydoggies

Hi Desperado! How are you feeling??? Your dh sounds like what my dh would say....and I would have to....ahem....keep him happy in other ways too.:winkwink::winkwink:

My temps are staying really high at the mo. ( I hope they stay that way) I have decided not to test until af...just can't bear to see a bfn. Really hope I can join you girls soon.:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

OMG Luv....your chart DOES look good....When r u testing?


----------



## luvmydoggies

Indigo- Not to sure on how to read the chart. All I know is high temps is a good sign...right? I'm so afraid to test....af is due on Tuesday....so don't know.


----------



## LLbean

Desperado...why not???? Far as I know it is ok to BD while pregnant


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> Desperado...why not???? Far as I know it is ok to BD while pregnant

Been told by my gynae not to for at least the first three months,just to be safe :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

luvmydoggies said:


> Hi Desperado! How are you feeling??? Your dh sounds like what my dh would say....and I would have to....ahem....keep him happy in other ways too.:winkwink::winkwink:
> 
> My temps are staying really high at the mo. ( I hope they stay that way) I have decided not to test until af...just can't bear to see a bfn. Really hope I can join you girls soon.:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

O lmd,am super excited for u,keeping everything fixed it's a bfp,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

LMD your chart is looking good - FXed for you :dust:

Desperado your DH will be happy with keeping him happy in other ways :winkwink:


----------



## Desperado167

Macwooly said:


> LMD your chart is looking good - FXed for you :dust:
> 
> Desperado your DH will be happy with keeping him happy in other ways :winkwink:

O I know :haha: he def will,xxxxxx


----------



## Bubba3

:dust::dust::dus:dust::dust::dust::dust:Ooh ooh Luv , not long now . Got everything crossed . Sooo excited for you . How did you show the girls your chart ? 
Throwing a ton of dust your way:hugs:


----------



## Bubba3

:haha:T hee despie , gonna have to get creative


----------



## luvmydoggies

*Hi- Bubba3,Indigo,Desperado,Macwooly,*

the :witch::witch::witch: got me this morning! :cry::cry: I knew, as soon as my temp dropped, that I was out. Thank you so much for the positive well wishes and support. Hope to be bump buddies with all of you one day soon. luv u girls! :hugs::hugs: This ttc is making me :wacko::wacko: 

*Bubba,Indi,Mac, wishing you bfp's & lots* of :dust::dust:


----------



## Jax41

Oh bums luvmydoggies, so NOT fair, why can't she leave you alone for 9 months :trouble:. We're still here for you on the merrygoround of TTC :flower:

Hey Desperado, whip that man into shape girl!!:haha:

AFM - CD9, gently warming up here :football:

Loadsa luv and dust back atcha girls!!:kiss:
:dust:


----------



## Indigo77

Luv,
Stupid freaking AF! :grr:
:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Despie...hope your hubby appreciates your efforts....
:wave: LL & jax & wooly & bubba....:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Hope i didn't miss anyone....


----------



## LLbean

Hello back at everyone


----------



## luvmydoggies

Jax41 said:


> Oh bums luvmydoggies, so NOT fair, why can't she leave you alone for 9 months :trouble:. We're still here for you on the merrygoround of TTC :flower:
> 
> Hey Desperado, whip that man into shape girl!!:haha:
> 
> AFM - CD9, gently warming up here :football:
> 
> Loadsa luv and dust back atcha girls!!:kiss:
> :dust:

Jax- thank you! Wishing you a bfp.:dust::dust: sending luv to u too. I don't know what I would do, if I didn't have you all going on the merry go round with me....probably be a total nut case!!!


----------



## Macwooly

Hello all :hi:

LMD as I have said on a different thread go with your plan to stop temping, OPKs, etc and have some fun :thumbup:

Well SMEP has started so we'll see what happens :)


----------



## luvmydoggies

Macwooly said:


> Hello all :hi:
> 
> LMD as I have said on a different thread go with your plan to stop temping, OPKs, etc and have some fun :thumbup:
> 
> Well SMEP has started so we'll see what happens :)

Macwooly....happy :sex::sex:...hoping it brings you your bfp.:hugs::hugs: & :dust::dust:


----------



## Indigo77

Wooly...
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Desperado167

Lmd,:hugs2::friends:macwooly,:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::hugs2:go get him:haha:Bubba llbean,jax,indigo,:hugs2::hugs2::hugs2::hugs2::hugs2::hugs2::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## Bubba3

:hugs:Arrrgggg I'm so sorry Lmd , really sorry and sending a gentle warm hug your way :hugs:
macwooly good luck :winkwink:

How's everyone else :shrug:

Cd9 Here can feel the urge to p on sticks good job I have non in the house :thumbup: and no car today :thumbup: and know I don't show up pos early anyway and and and ......off to throw out more rubbish collected in drawers , and pack boxes . See you soon girls :hugs::hugs:


----------



## luvmydoggies

Bubba3 said:


> :hugs:Arrrgggg I'm so sorry Lmd , really sorry and sending a gentle warm hug your way :hugs:
> macwooly good luck :winkwink:
> 
> How's everyone else :shrug:
> 
> Cd9 Here can feel the urge to p on sticks good job I have non in the house :thumbup: and no car today :thumbup: and know I don't show up pos early anyway and and and ......off to throw out more rubbish collected in drawers , and pack boxes . See you soon girls :hugs::hugs:

Thank you Bubba3 :hugs::hugs:- I need all the hugs, I can get!


----------



## Desperado167

luvmydoggies said:


> Bubba3 said:
> 
> 
> :hugs:Arrrgggg I'm so sorry Lmd , really sorry and sending a gentle warm hug your way :hugs:
> macwooly good luck :winkwink:
> 
> How's everyone else :shrug:
> 
> Cd9 Here can feel the urge to p on sticks good job I have non in the house :thumbup: and no car today :thumbup: and know I don't show up pos early anyway and and and ......off to throw out more rubbish collected in drawers , and pack boxes . See you soon girls :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Thank you Bubba3 :hugs::hugs:- I need all the hugs, I can get!Click to expand...

:hugs2::hugs2:::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

luvmydoggies said:


> Bubba3 said:
> 
> 
> :hugs:Arrrgggg I'm so sorry Lmd , really sorry and sending a gentle warm hug your way :hugs:
> macwooly good luck :winkwink:
> 
> How's everyone else :shrug:
> 
> Cd9 Here can feel the urge to p on sticks good job I have non in the house :thumbup: and no car today :thumbup: and know I don't show up pos early anyway and and and ......off to throw out more rubbish collected in drawers , and pack boxes . See you soon girls :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Thank you Bubba3 :hugs::hugs:- I need all the hugs, I can get!Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs2::hugs2::hugs::hugs::hugs2::hugs2::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Luvmydoggies - hugfest coming!! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: x


----------



## LLbean

:hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## Indigo77

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Bubba3

:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:Oh llbean , what a cow that witch is . Sending you thoughts and a gentle hug :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Bubba3

LMD here's a few more as spare :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Llbean and Luv ,:hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## luvmydoggies

awww....you ladies are all so thoughtful & caring- your hugs brought tears to my eyes- but happy ones!:flower:

Sorry af got ya LLbean:hugs::hugs:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

:hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:

:hugs2::hugs2::hugs2::hugs2::hugs2::hugs2::hugs2::hugs2::hugs2::hugs2:

*These hugs are for all of you! Desperado, Macwooly, Jax, Indigo, Bubba, LLbean*


----------



## Desperado167

Ok so I just stupidly told my mother I was pregnant and her words " o for gods sake Tracey,are u still going on about that ?well I am stopping buying everyone as there's too many in the family now to buy ":cry::cry: why o why did I tell her,sick as a parrot now,have never asked my mother for one brown penny since she threw me out wen I was 16,my hubby works bloody hard to keep us all and I am a stay at home mom and my kids are my world,sorry just needed to get that out of my system :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Bubba3

Hate to read and run , want to say soooo much , most of which not printable . For now sending you respect , warmth and hugs xxx


----------



## Macwooly

Desperado167 said:


> Ok so I just stupidly told my mother I was pregnant and her words " o for gods sake Tracey,are u still going on about that ?well I am stopping buying everyone as there's too many in the family now to buy ":cry::cry: why o why did I tell her,sick as a parrot now,have never asked my mother for one brown penny since she threw me out wen I was 16,my hubby works bloody hard to keep us all and I am a stay at home mom and my kids are my world,sorry just needed to get that out of my system :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

:hugs::hugs:Really is one more to shop for an issue?:growlmad: She doesn't deserve such a wonderful woman like you as a daughter:hugs::hugs:

You are a fabulous woman, wife and mother and your children will be no worse off if they don't receive presents from their grandmother:hugs:

PM being sent :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Despie....That's horrible....She should be ashamed of herself....:nope::nope::nope::nope::nope:

:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

I dont care about her gifts I just wanted her love and for her to be happy for me,is that too much to ask for ?just for her to feel blessed to be a grandmother again ..........l:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

She should stick those presents where the sun don't shine.....

And no, of couse that's not too much to ask...


----------



## Macwooly

Desperado167 said:


> I dont care about her gifts I just wanted her love and for her to be happy for me,is that too much to ask for ?just for her to feel blessed to be a grandmother again ..........l:hugs::hugs::hugs:

No it's shouldn't be too much to ask :hugs::hugs:

She's not putting a front on is she? Could she be scared to care?


----------



## Desperado167

Macwooly said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> I dont care about her gifts I just wanted her love and for her to be happy for me,is that too much to ask for ?just for her to feel blessed to be a grandmother again ..........l:hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> No it's shouldn't be too much to ask :hugs::hugs:
> 
> She's not putting a front on is she? Could she be scared to care?Click to expand...

No Alex my mother just doesn't like kids ,she had me wen she was 17 and told me I was a bad accident ,she only sees us maybe 5-6 times a year,I do feel awful because she is my mother and I am talking about her but I am just so angry and sad ,really sorry ,just have no-one else to talk to ,appreciate the support :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Desperado167 said:


> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> I dont care about her gifts I just wanted her love and for her to be happy for me,is that too much to ask for ?just for her to feel blessed to be a grandmother again ..........l:hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> No it's shouldn't be too much to ask :hugs::hugs:
> 
> She's not putting a front on is she? Could she be scared to care?Click to expand...
> 
> No Alex my mother just doesn't like kids ,she had me wen she was 17 and told me I was a bad accident ,she only sees us maybe 5-6 times a year,I do feel awful because she is my mother and I am talking about her but I am just so angry and sad ,really sorry ,just have no-one else to talk to ,appreciate the support :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

That's crap that she has told you that "you were a bad accident" :hugs:
And you don't have to apologise for venting :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Well I am not going to stress,I have precious cargo on board,Alex indigo bubba,love u guys,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

You probably don't have much time to read with 4 kids, but this book helped me a bit.....
https://www.amazon.com/Mean-Mothers-Overcoming-Legacy-Hurt/dp/0061651362

So few people really understand.....

Yes, and you should come here and vent anytime...

If i ever get my bfp, she won't hear it from me....i can predict what she'll say...

_A baby? At your age?
I hope you don't expect any help from me!
Well, I hope he doesn't end up autistic like your nephew, or re* arded...._


----------



## Macwooly

Good for you :thumbup: Definitely look after your precious cargo :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Desperado, tell her your child will not need nor want her stupid gifts...that is so stupid...

I know comments like that will come our way too...I'm already prepared and already told my hubby that his mom is not watching any child of mine...not after her comment of my puppy too. She is a nice lady but some times says crazy things....my mother is worse but I am thankfully on the other coast of the US from her LOL...we talk on the phone once in a blue moon so I do limit contact.

You have plenty of people who love you and are THRILLED for you about that baby. It is the most wonderful gift anyone can get. Try not to let one little prick (yeah I said it lol) ruin your fun.

HUGS!


----------



## Macwooly

Thanks for the info on the book Indigo I've just ordered myself a copy :thumbup:


----------



## Bubba3

Wow I'm going to look at that book too. 
D my heart breaks to think these words could even come from a mothers mouth let alone think them.
Mine might not be quite so bad but she too had me at 17 , she always used to say " don't have kids too young" like it was a regret. I grew up with her anger and a lot of shouting. Well I can tell you the cycle stops with me. This will never happen to my girls. It's stops with you too Despie . You have the most amazing gift growing inside you , don't let her 
poison in . 
Absolutely lean on us , your a lady with a baby first and for most. 
I wish I could take her nasty words away . Try not to dwell hard I know. Negativity will do you no good , good I'd what you deserve .
Thoughts and a gentle hug


----------



## Desperado167

Bubba and llbean,your words made me laugh and cry ,:hugs:Bubba u are right the cycle stopped with me ,thanks guys so much,Indigo I am also going to order that book,wooly where did u get it from?love u guys,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Desperado167 said:
 

> Bubba and llbean,your words made me laugh and cry ,:hugs:Bubba u are right the cycle stopped with me ,thanks guys so much,Indigo I am also going to order that book,wooly where did u get it from?love u guys,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

amazon.co.uk I brought a used one as it is quite expensive brand new :thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

Thanks wooly,I can already relate to the first few pages,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## luvmydoggies

I am so sorry desperado that your mom said that to you! That is just awful. you are so sweet, kind & thoughtful and your are carrying a precious bundle of joy....don't let your mom ruin that for you. You have us!!! I know how it is to hear cruel words, they sting, especially from a parent. She really should just be happy for you and if she can't say anything nice, then she should hold her tongue. sending you lot's of love & hugs.:hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Desperado167

luvmydoggies said:


> I am so sorry desperado that your mom said that to you! That is just awful. you are so sweet, kind & thoughtful and your are carrying a precious bundle of joy....don't let your mom ruin that for you. You have us!!! I know how it is to hear cruel words, they sting, especially from a parent. She really should just be happy for you and if she can't say anything nice, then she should hold her tongue. sending you lot's of love & hugs.:hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:

:hugs::hugs::hugs:That is so nice and kind of u to say that Hun,it has made me feel much better ,u are all too kind to me ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Bubba3

Hope your feeling better D ?:flower::flower::flower:
How's everyone else doing ? 
Afm , had very very mild af ache , just that sort of tightening feeling but all gone for now :thumbup: big storm coming which I hope will cool this crazy humidity down . Packing is no fun in this heat :wacko:
Still , feeling good oddly , as I have feeling the old witch is not too far just kind of circling waiting for her cue , but have that your not out till your out thought to hold onto. 
Hope you girls are all good :kiss:


----------



## Desperado167

Bubba3 said:


> Hope your feeling better D ?:flower::flower::flower:
> How's everyone else doing ?
> Afm , had very very mild af ache , just that sort of tightening feeling but all gone for now :thumbup: big storm coming which I hope will cool this crazy humidity down . Packing is no fun in this heat :wacko:
> Still , feeling good oddly , as I have feeling the old witch is not too far just kind of circling waiting for her cue , but have that your not out till your out thought to hold onto.
> Hope you girls are all good :kiss:

Am great thanks bubba,didnt sleep too well but am great now,it's a beautiful day and am planning to plant my hanging baskets,hope the old hag stays away for u ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Bubba3

Like the old hag description ! For a minute I thought you meant me:winkwink:
Well see , it's funny all aches gone for now . Feel a sort of happy calm has washed over me. Not sure I understand why I guess I just feel if it's not now maybe when were in Oz , we've not been happy living here. Only three weeks till we leave.:thumbup:
Get a nap in if i were you , this stage the tiredness is crazy :hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Bubba3 said:


> Like the old hag description ! For a minute I thought you meant me:winkwink:

:haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Bubba3 said:


> Like the old hag description ! For a minute I thought you meant me:winkwink:
> Well see , it's funny all aches gone for now . Feel a sort of happy calm has washed over me. Not sure I understand why I guess I just feel if it's not now maybe when were in Oz , we've not been happy living here. Only three weeks till we leave.:thumbup:
> Get a nap in if i were you , this stage the tiredness is crazy :hugs:

:haha::haha::haha:Wud never call u that lovely
O I hope the happy calm is a good sign,not long now :hugs::hugs:


----------

